# Classy Machine - Still Sexy



## kevingreenbmx

*The Plan*

this has all changed completely, so just check out the updates.


----------



## Megas3300

`Awesome so far, keep it up!


----------



## snipes23

looking good bud


----------



## /Fail

Nice.
I need to do this on my v2000/BP. TBH the stock cable management sucks. You'd think they'd have more space behind the mobo tray in such a huge case.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thanks guys! it took me like 6 hours to do everything. (i am really slow and a perfectionist)

I posted the rest of my pics in the reserved post.  (stupid 38 pic limit)


----------



## Jtwizzle

Wow nice, you sure went dremel happy








. +1


----------



## mr.derp

Looks nice and is a good improvement, good job.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtBrix* 
Nice.
I need to do this on my v2000/BP. TBH the stock cable management sucks. You'd think they'd have more space behind the mobo tray in such a huge case.

Well they aren't very fat so you wouldn't get much room. There's like a half inch with my new atcs 840, great case.


----------



## ericld

Truly, nicely done. I am nervous about hitting my V1000 with the dremel, but I know it needs it for proper cable management. Seeing yours makes me feel a little better.
Plus one to ya.


----------



## ErBall

Nicely done.


----------



## Angmaar

Nice job with the cable management!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

thanks for the compliments and rep guys!

all the lian li's i have seen have been really good blank canvases for stuff, i think they intentionaly leave them so that you can put cuts were YOU need them. every build has different needs and it is ugly to have a bunch of unused holes.


----------



## ericld

You can check out my album for blacking out your case. It will look even better with some UV reactive clear/blue and a UV light.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Truly, nicely done. I am nervous about hitting my V1000 with the dremel, but I know it needs it for proper cable management. Seeing yours makes me feel a little better.
Plus one to ya.










dont be nervous, it can only get better. lian li's are meant to be made your own.  and even if your cuts are not perfect it will be better than having wild cables. (you can see that none of my cuts were very good, but it eded up looking decent anyway)


----------



## LunchboxDDS

Very nice! I totally agree, every time I plug in my PCIE power cables after taking the time to route my other cables I die a little inside.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Nice


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


You can check out my album for blacking out your case. It will look even better with some UV reactive clear/blue and a UV light.


i was planning on sticking with the red/black theme of the motherboard instead of blue but thanks. 

do you think i should paint all the insides black or red?

I intend to go water when i get the money and i will get red dye with clear tubing and some of those awsome batwing fans for the radiators

as to the UV lights, it is not to my taste, i do not like flashy stuff, i prefer the simple beauty. no lights for me, just simple and clean.


----------



## scottath

Nice work - now to continue to hack apart my V2010b....

I used the top corner hole for the fan controller cables also - but dont have anything else going down there - now i just need to find a cheap 8pin extention cable and i'll be good


----------



## redalert

nice job on the case but an off topic question. Does your 920 really need 1.39 for 4.0 cause that is really high for DO 920. Crappy overclocker?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Nice work - now to continue to hack apart my V2010b....

I used the top corner hole for the fan controller cables also - but dont have anything else going down there - now i just need to find a cheap 8pin extention cable and i'll be good



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75..._CB-8M-8F.html

why does your sig say you have a coolmaster case if you have a lian li?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


nice job on the case but an off topic question. Does your 920 really need 1.39 for 4.0 cause that is really high for DO 920. Crappy overclocker?


well, i got instability in linx with anything lower. i am not very good at OCing, this is the only comp i have ever overclocked. i am open to suggestions of other things to increase so that i can lower that. (vid is 1.21v btw)


----------



## scottath

whoops - havent updated that sig yet....
im in australia also - cheapest ive found so far is ~$7AUD - so i think i'll just get it....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


whoops - havent updated that sig yet....
im in australia also - cheapest ive found so far is ~$7AUD - so i think i'll just get it....


i thought stuff was normally more expensive in Australia?

anyway, at least you did not have to buy 2.  and it defiantly helps the look.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Excelent!


----------



## scottath

normally your right - normally aussie prices suck - but the AUD is going well (~87us cents atm) and these sort of things are hand made here maybe?

everything else here is expensive though.....but it has been getting better - hopefully the AUD = USD for christmas for some nice 5870/5870x2/5890s


----------



## AntiHeroUK

Fantastic job there Kevin!


----------



## deafboy

I <3 Lian-Li Mods









Nice work.


----------



## 856Media

Rep+ for case mods.


----------



## l4n b0y

VERY NICELY DONE!! +rep.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

again, thanks for the praise guys! 

edit: (and the +rep)







( i should be able to sell in the forums soon








)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Great mods. The case looks great.

Does that H50 handle your i7? That really surprises me.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Great mods. The case looks great.

Does that H50 handle your i7? That really surprises me.

It is far better than all the skeptics think, but at the same time it does not quite live up to what all the positive reviews claim.

i get linx load temps of between 85c and 92c on the cores and around 73-75 heat spreader temp.

i think it would do even better if i lapped it and my cpu. they are both not very flat.


----------



## cgg123321

Damn that looks clean







5 Stars for you!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have decided to turn this thread into a full worklog! check out the plan on the first page!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got my new dremel yesterday and stayed up all night working on my cable management.

here is what i started with:




























I marked off were all the connections were on my motherboard tray before i took it out










then, after a bit of planning I started cutting the tray:



















I wanted to be able to change my CPU cooler without pulling the mobo, so i cut out the slots that were there. also, i wanted to be able to run my 2 8-pin cpu power cables through the tray so extended that vertical slot behind the mosfets up. i wanted to be able to run my front panel audio and esata cable there as well, but it would not fit. (I later found a better place for them) i also cut a small slot for the cpu fan header.










the atx power and sata holes:



















the whole tray cut:










i put u channel along all the edges so that my cables do not get torn up. then i installed the tray back in the case:










as i mentioned before i found a good place to run the front panel esata and audio cables. i noticed that the top corned of the case had a small opening, bat as it was there was no way to get the cables through it because it was too small:










same corner from behind:



















so, i made the hole bigger  lined it with u channel as well.



















The case already had a nice hole in the top of the 5.25" bays to run the front panel stuff down behind them










but, it did not have anywhere to run them from there, so i made a place for them to go:




























The way the mobo tray sits in the case from the factory it is in this little channel that runs the full length of the tray, so i had to cut a section of it away for my cables to get behind without showing:



















this little slot became very crowded by time i added all my cables in. 










While i was working i decided i wanted to make a mount for the fan i had blowing on my video cards instead of using zip ties i started it with one of the scyth bay rafter HDD coolers because they already had the general right shape:










i cut the center out of it for unrestricted airflow:










and then mounted the fan on it:










it just got smaller as i worked. (also, i drilled holes to mount it verticly, but forgot to take pics of that)










With all the cutting done i started putting everything back together

because the space i had for the cpu power cables was so small i had to lay them in before mounting the mobo. also note the esata and fp audio cables in their hole (sorry about the blur):










with the mobo in and the cpu power, esata and fp audio plugged in:



















the rest of the front panel plugged in:



















behind the tray thus far:










the molex is for the stock case fan controller










also shows the cpu fan cable going through (i had already installed my H50 at this point)










next came the sata cables:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i then put the PSU back in the case and ran the power cables to everything:




























the cuttout for the heat sink backplate had a sendary purpose, it allowed me to not have to cut the clips off my 8 pin connectors to fit them behind the tray and still get the door closed




























and the back door goes on nicly with only a slight bit of bulge. 










some pics of everything before i put the video cards in:




























and with the cards back in:





































and with pcie hooked back up (totaly kills the cableless effect):














































this case has horrible airflow from the factory, these fans are a MUST:




























and that's it! thanks for checking it out!  next step is a nice side window sow i can actually see my work!  also intend to paint all the aluminum parts either black or red to match the board.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

So what do you all think? should i do the window only up to the back of the 5.25" bays, or should i make it go all the way from front to back with about a 50mm boarder all around except the bottom?


----------



## scottath

looks nice mate - for the side panel - i would (and soon am i think) going to do about the size of the motherboard tray....dont want to see the 5 1/4" bays at all in mine


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


looks nice mate - for the side panel - i would (and soon am i think) going to do about the size of the motherboard tray....dont want to see the 5 1/4" bays at all in mine


I cannot decide if i wanna just do that or show them and do some cool pinstripe designs on the side of them...


----------



## repo_man

Thread moved to Worklogs forum.


----------



## oliverw92

Very nice







Great cable management, but could you not run the PCI power through the sata holes?

Those temps are VERY high. What are your idle temps?


----------



## CallmeRoth

Some things there I normally wouldn't be a fan of but I like this.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Thread moved to Worklogs forum.










Thank you! would have put it there originally, but i just decided to turn it into a log. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Very nice







Great cable management, but could you not run the PCI power through the sata holes?

Those temps are VERY high. What are your idle temps?


there is not enough room there, but i may run them down the side of the cards into new holes next time i have my motherboard out. thanks for the idea. 

as to the temps, i know they are way too high. that is why i am going to water.  (that and it looks awesome.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth*


Some things there I normally wouldn't be a fan of but I like this.


what things would you normally not like?

i am always open to suggestions if you have some good ideas. 

I know alot of people do not like that i am cooling the mobo, but i want to because the temps are so high and it looks cool.


----------



## enersis

I love it +rep.

Here is my black pearl I'm working on
















My Cat, is checking to make sure the cuts are straight


----------



## kevingreenbmx

that case looks almost like a btx version of my own.


----------



## Conspiracy

wow lookin great so far


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thanks! there is a huge amount still to come! unfortunately it will be a bit spread out though because i am busy with school and do not have all the money to do everything at once.


----------



## tha d0ctor

powder coat / paint the interior black before you finish the wc setup! you won't regret it!!!!!!otherwise good to see things coming along


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


powder coat / paint the interior black before you finish the wc setup! you won't regret it!!!!!!otherwise good to see things coming along


yea, i will definitely paint it before the WC.  I will be painting it all black when i have some spare time sometime in the next week or 3.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

mini update:

I just ordered 100ft of clean cut 1/8" cable sleeve.  i will get to work on single sleeving the 24 pin, pcie, and maybe the 8pin eps when it gets here. (how much i do will be limited by how far 100ft of sleeve gets me)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have a Quick question for you guys about my PSU. I am going to single sleeve all the PCIE and when i was looking at one of the modular ones i noticed that the 2 pins on the pcie that are removable to make it a 6pin pcie both go to the same lead on the psu itself. my question is can i safely leave those two wire off for the ones that i do not need 8pin? I would like to just take them out of the PSU connector when i get my Molex pin tool in the mail later this week.

here are some pics of what i am talking about:



















In that second pic can i just leave that pin that has both the wires going into it out? would rather not have them dangling around inside the case.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got my Pin remover tool in the mail today! my sleeve and heat shrink should be in middle of this week. 










$9 from frozencpu.com.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I went to get paint today and when i got there i convinced myself to go for red instead of black. I decided i wanted the inside of the case to be a bit more flashy. 

i will do a sample later to make sure i like the color.

i also picked up some random sized heat shrink just in case i need it. and i picked up a heat torch for the heat shrink. all i need now is fuel for the torch and for my sleeve to come in.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I just primed the pieces i am using as a color sample. 

i am using the second pair of HDD racks that i took out of my case a while ago because i was not using them. if i like how it looks i will just use that pair instead of the ones still in the case.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have 2 coats of red on the HDD rack, it is looking pretty good IMO. 

i will post pics after i put another coat on in a while.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright! here is the color:

first two are the primer, the second two are the color. (last one is a long exposure shot with no flash so the color is more accurate)





































I sanded them lightly with 320 grit sandpaper first then sprayed one coat of primer and that is three coats of red on top. 

i live in an apartment, so i painted them hanging from a tree outside then carried them inside to dry.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

what do you all think of the color?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

my sleeve came in the mail today!  I think i will need more though. :-(



















this sleeve is awesome (cannot see through it even when compressed) and very cheap too!

i bought it from here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...4742&viewitem=

that seller is awesome as well, they gave me a discount on shipping for buying multiple items and they are very nice people. they are quick to respond to questions and will make suggestions based on what you are getting.


----------



## oliverw92

Looks good! I like the colour


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thanks!  I will hopefully be painting the rest Thursday. We will see how busy I am. (or if I decide to sleeve first instead)


----------



## Papa.Smurf

What do you plan on sleeveing?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
What do you plan on sleeveing?

almost everything, but i am starting with the PCIE power. I will probably do the 24pin after that and then I will see what i have left over.

I am sleeveing the entire length of the PCIE, but i am only going to sleeve the last 6 inches of the 24pin because i do not like the idea of dealing with 24 1/8" single sleeved 2ft long cables. (I think it will ultimately make the bottom part of my case cleaner)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

well, I finished the first of 5 PCIE cables.  I will wait to post pics until I am done with all of them though.


----------



## pestypest

nice looking forward to seeing the sleeving







Clean rig.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Looking forward to pics.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pestypest*


nice looking forward to seeing the sleeving







Clean rig.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


Looking forward to pics.


Thanks guys! I will have some pics up in 5-10min.  please subscribe if you are interested in seeing how things turn out. ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Ok, I have some pics for you guys. 

I took everything out of the case so i could paint and to make it easier to get to everything i need to sleeve. ;-)

All i have pics of right now are of getting the case ready for paint. i took off anything that was held on by screws. (i HATE rivets, so i am going to do the best i can without drilling out all 100 of them that hold this case together.)



















this case is surprisingly light with everything taken off of it. 










completely masked off on the outside:




























and with the inside masked off as well(was a serious pita):





































everything that is not masked off in those pics will be painted red. 

That is it for today. I will be sanding the aluminum, priming and painting tomorrow. (maybe even some sleeveing between)










sneak peak at the sleeving


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Updated the first post to show current progress.


----------



## HAFenvy

I love how sleeving looks - it is just so clean. Look foward to seeing how your paint turns out and ouch - that was a lot of masking work - you probably hate to even look at a roll of masking tape now hahaha

By the way... once you start sleeving - it becomes addictive and you look for things to sleeve after a while (even parts you aren't using just because they are there). Maybe that's just me though but I'll throw that warning out anyway hahaha


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


I love how sleeving looks - it is just so clean. Look foward to seeing how your paint turns out and ouch - that was a lot of masking work - you probably hate to even look at a roll of masking tape now hahaha

By the way... once you start sleeving - it becomes addictive and you look for things to sleeve after a while (even parts you aren't using just because they are there). Maybe that's just me though but I'll throw that warning out anyway hahaha



yea, that masking took about 3 hours in itself. I almost think it would have been easier to take out the damn rivets. 

and yes, i have already begun to be addicted to the sleeve.  it is not just you.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got all the sanding done, but i do not think i will have enough time to paint today, sorry guys. :-( it will end up being next week since my sister's wedding is this weekend so i will not have any free time.


----------



## snipes23

looking awesome. Wish i went with this case


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Well, i raced the sunset to get some painting done. only got one coat of red on, but it is still update worthy i think.

this is with everything sanded before paint:










and with a coat of primer:




























and with a coat of still wet color:














































That is all for now.  i cannot wait to see what it looks like with a few more coats and the tape peeled off.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

next update will be sometime after Tuesday because of my sister's wedding, ill be sure to post as soon as possible though.


----------



## HAFenvy

Looking good so far and the nice thing about your wedding delay - it will allow your paint more time to harden and cure before you scratch it by accident when it is still soft. That is the first mistake many make, they paint a case, get all excited and start assembly the next day then post messages... "My paint got scratched!". Well ya... you got to let that stuff cure a while to get to full hardness.

Have a fun weekend and don't think of it as a delay in your mod - you are letting your paint cure properly


----------



## ericld

You might want to think of making a paint booth out of a plastic tarp. I know all that dryer lint is giving you hell. I also used a 6volt battery , some wire, and alligator clips. attach the positive lead to the paint can, and the negative to the chassis. Its polarizes the paint as you spray like electro-painting. It really does work.

http://epp-painting.com/about.htm


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am back from the wedding! i will be back to work shortly. 

while i was away i was able to get a bit of sleeveing done. i did all the front panel i/o and the switches and the leds. I will post pics later.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

NICE, I didn't know we had virtually the same case. I would have deriveted the case fully so you wouldn't have to worry about painting other parts or worry about not fully getting the paint between the cracks.

Looking good tho.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


NICE, I didn't know we had virtually the same case. I would have deriveted the case fully so you wouldn't have to worry about painting other parts or worry about not fully getting the paint between the cracks.

Looking good tho.


thanks. 

it is turning out pretty well without taking the rivets out, so i do not regret that decision. 

i have the final coat of paint on the case and mobo tray now. i will take pics when the paint is dry enough to take the tape off.

i am not going to put everything back together for a few days though so the paint has time to cure and so i can finish all the sleeve.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I ran out of sleeve so i ordered another 100ft and another 10ft of heat shrink.

i am over half done with the sleeveing, but i figured i would get enough for extra small things and future parts.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I worked some more on the sleeveing and i took my soldering iron to my fan controller's cable today.

The fan controller had two plugs on it, one male and one female, but i decided it would bee cleaner with just one.










some heat shrink to protect the joint:



















and sleeved:










I also sleeved the front panel I/O, the hdd and power leds, and the power and reset switches:










the front panel HD audio header: (from lian li it also had a ac'97 header which i removed for a cleaner look)










leds:










got a second PCIe done:










And i got both the 8pin EPS extensions done:



















I was going to solder the extensions to the actual cable, but because i have to lay them in-between the mobo tray and the mobo before i screw down the mobo i figured it would make it easier to leave the plug behind the tray. this way i can take my mobo tray out with the mobo still attached if i need to.

hope you like it all.


----------



## omaryunus

good stuff bro i like the progress your making


----------



## HAFenvy

Looking good - and I see the sleeving addiction runs strong with you too


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omaryunus*


good stuff bro i like the progress your making


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Looking good - and I see the sleeving addiction runs strong with you too










thanks, and yes, I am pretty hooked.  it just looks so much better.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

quick update, took the tape off the case so you can see the black and red together.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Those pics were without having done any cleaning or touchup, so sorry for the tape residue and stray bits of paint in some of them.

i will work on it more after class.


----------



## K10

looks great


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Definitely subscribed.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Suuuuuuuub'd
Very nice work so far, lots of patience and skill


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
looks great










Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Definitely subscribed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Suuuuuuuub'd
Very nice work so far, lots of patience and skill









Thanks guys! 

They more intense modding with start when i get my watercooling stuff, so be sure to keep checking in.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Looks sick, do your front panel USB ports work? mine do not.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Looks sick, do your front panel USB ports work? mine do not.

thanks. 

I have not tested them yet, but they worked fine before I sleeved them...

I do not see why they would stop working, I put the pins right back were they came from.

did your's ever work?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

my goal is to get all of the small parts that are left painted tomorrow.  hopefully it will be a good day and homework will not press on me too much. (I have a ton of HW to do tomorrow, so it is a possibility)

stay tuned for possible updates.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

It is raining real hard today, so probably not going to be any update, sorry guys. :-(


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Fairly big update today. i was getting tired of having parts everywhere so i put almost everything back in the case. I also sleeved two more fans.

first the fans. I wanted to get rid of that extra adapter so i cut the wires and solderd them together the right length:



















and this fan i wanted the cable to be way shorter than it was. s-flex's come with massively long leads.




























and now for the more interesting part. i started putting everything back in the case:











































































































































































































































And this is a shot of what i have done alongside all the stuff i still need to sleeve:










hopefully my second order of sleeve will come in the mail tomorrow and i can finish everthing sometime soon. i have enough right now to do 2 of the three pcie that are left, but no more. along with those i still need to do the 24 pin and some other small stuff.

I was looking at someone's HAF mod earlier and i was inspired to stealth my DVD drives so i will be doing that at some point too.

let me know what you all think. 

(i cannot wait to get my water cooling stuff, that will really make this look good i think)


----------



## nolonger

Awesome build so far! I love all the sleeved cables! Subbed to see how this turns out.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thanks! i can garuntee it will be quite impressive by time i am done. 

I was originally not going to sleeve anything but the PCIE and the 24 pin, but now seeing all the front panel and everything sleeved i am glad i decided to do everything. it just makes everything look cleaner and like it is meant to be together.


----------



## scottath

looks great mate - inspired me to add some more stuff to my case i think - i think i want black inside also though.....
i dont have the time / patience to sleave every cable though

for the little work i have done so far with almost stock case (jsut a few little cuts) i think mine looks pretty good
http://img2.imagedash.com/7zAC.jpg
That sheet of aluminium is mainly covering the 24pin....
i need to get an extention for the 8 pin also and make a hole for it

If you were to drill out all the rivots - how would you put it back together? new rivots or little screws?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
If you were to drill out all the rivots - how would you put it back together? new rivots or little screws?

new rivets, for sure

your's isn't bad, but you should find a way to make that sheet of metal blend in better.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

this is too awesome..
i am liking that upside down corsair logo
just kidding! FIX IT! =(


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
this is too awesome..
i am liking that upside down corsair logo
just kidding! FIX IT! =(

Just noticed that. It will probably look better upside down 'cus the tubing doesn't have to go over it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

the tubing would not reach with it the other way. oh and btw, i am fixing it. i am getting a heatkiller. 

but seriously, who looks at a logo in a build log?


----------



## junkyard00000

Looks great, I've been keeping tabs on this for a while. I love the sleeving and the vibrant red.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *junkyard00000*


Looks great, I've been keeping tabs on this for a while. I love the sleeving and the vibrant red.


Thanks.  the sleeving is actually turning out way better than i thought it would for the most part. the only part i have had any problem with is that my bottom video card is slightly over the front panel conectors and they are very stiff with the heatshrink on them so i actually had to cut the heatshrink back a bit so they would bend over. but everything else i am very happy with so far. 

do you all think i made the right choice to paint everythng red instead of black like i had planned?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks.  the sleeving is actually turning out way better than i thought it would for the most part. the only part i have had any problem with is that my bottom video card is slightly over the front panel conectors and they are very stiff with the heatshrink on them so i actually had to cut the heatshrink back a bit so they would bend over. but everything else i am very happy with so far. 

do you all think i made the right choice to paint everythng red instead of black like i had planned?


Yes, it looks amazing!


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


do you all think i made the right choice to paint everythng red instead of black like i had planned?


Yeah man the red looks amazing! Also I think a nice touch would be 1 or 2 red sleeved wires along with the black ones, like Murdernmod does.

Keep it up!


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


new rivets, for sure

your's isn't bad, but you should find a way to make that sheet of metal blend in better.


yeah - the metal is a bit small for there anyhow....
was just a test to see how it looks - i think a square sort piece would be better then that curved one i made....


----------



## MadCatMk2

This is crazy. If I had the motivation to work on a rig and on cabling this much I would solder the cables to the back side of the board so not an inch of them would be visible


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i see soldering things to the back of your board ending badly... shorts and such... or are you saying to move all the conections to the back of the board so the cables are just plugged in the back?


----------



## Drackula2000

You can solder any power connectors to the back of the board its not hard. Make sure the correct cables go where they need to because obviously they will be reversed. Then you can put electrical rubber cement (IDK what its called but its a brush on rubber that is used for insulating wire connections) to prevent any grounding.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drackula2000* 
You can solder any power connectors to the back of the board its not hard. Make sure the correct cables go where they need to because obviously they will be reversed. Then you can put electrical rubber cement (IDK what its called but its a brush on rubber that is used for insulating wire connections) to prevent any grounding.

that is cool. i still suspect it could run into complications on some boards though. particularly high end stuff. also you would loose the ability to remove your motherboard unless your PSU was completely modular. (24pin and all)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


that is cool. i still suspect it could run into complications on some boards though. particularly high end stuff. also you would loose the ability to remove your motherboard unless your PSU was completely modular. (24pin and all)


If anything it would reduce complications since the wires have to travel through one less place (plug). I agree with removing the motherboard would be impossible, though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oooo very nice work







At first I was a little unsure of the paint colours as the first few photos showed them badly but after browsing through the whole thread I think it looks great! I can't wait to paint mine







It'll be a little while away though. Gotta save for my upgrades first. No point in painting the case, putting my current stuff in, then scratching the paint putting the upgrades in a few months later lol. Subbing this one


----------



## kevingreenbmx

thanks.  I did not take my time with any of those pics, the color is WAY more badass in real life. 

as long as you let the paint cure there is nothing to worry about with scratching. i let mine cure for about 2 days.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

mini update: i put everything back together just plugged in so i could play some bomberman and i am pleased to report everything still works. 

(yea, i use that rig to play bomberman, whatcha gonna do about it)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


If anything it would reduce complications since the wires have to travel through one less place (plug). I agree with removing the motherboard would be impossible, though.


Maybe re-solder the connectors to the back and cut the MB tray to allow them to go through? If you have enough room with the back panel, that could be awesome.


----------



## scottath

there isnt that much room behind any mb tray that ive used


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
there isnt that much room behind any mb tray that ive used

Can I hear scratch project?


----------



## scottath

nice idea.....id still worry about warranty myself - but i have seen it done - project Flow etc (soldered the 8 pin)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

My pin remover tool gave up yesterday, so i cannot work on any more of my sleeve until a new one comes. :-(

i 2-day shipped on from frozencpu so i should be back in business by wenesday.


----------



## mav2000

I like the mount for the corsair h50...so is that plastic in between? And what did you use to screw it onto the drive bays??


----------



## kevingreenbmx

here is the thread from when i made that mount:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...mount-mod.html

it did help temps alot and made everything a bit cleaner.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got my second 100ft of sleeve in the mail today, i just need to get my replacement pin remover and the second order of heatshrink and i will be back to work. 

Oh, and i got a refund for half the price of my sleeve from the people i bought it from for giving them their 5000th positive feedback on ebay. 

if you ever want to get some good sleeve get it from these guys, they are awesome:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Well, thanks to your build log and the one for SNiiPE DoGG's 'Flow', I'm now highly inspired and considering purchasing this case when I have some spare money. She'll be Project Viper: Silent but deadly







Green and black case with snake skin patterned tubing, false floor and wall to cover the lower area of the case painted again in a snake skin pattern with a viper head and the word Viper beneath it... ahh. I hope I can get around to doing it. I love my CM690 and since I only just purchased it a few months ago I need to get some good use out of it, but when I get the chance I think I'll do the mod







Thanks for inspiring me







It kept me awake for hours last night thinking about it haha.


----------



## scottath

^^ Its what i did - went from my 690 to the v2010b also.....(much to many of the guys in the Aussie OCN Clubs disgust mid you lol....)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


^^ Its what i did - went from my 690 to the v2010b also.....(much to many of the guys in the Aussie OCN Clubs disgust mid you lol....)


Wow really? How did you find going from the 690 to such a massive case like the v2010b? I measured it up against mine and was gobsmacked at how much of a monstrosity that thing is! One of the main reasons why I'm considering that case though is because I'd like to get a dual radiator however I'm not keen on having it mounted externally. I can fit one into my 690 but it would mean removing the hdd cage and I'm not sure I want to do that. The case feels small enough as it is and I don't want to cramp it up any further. However due to moving my case a lot I need something that is easy to move around. Externally mounted stuff makes it difficult sometimes.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Well, thanks to your build log and the one for SNiiPE DoGG's 'Flow', I'm now highly inspired and considering purchasing this case when I have some spare money. She'll be Project Viper: Silent but deadly







Green and black case with snake skin patterned tubing, false floor and wall to cover the lower area of the case painted again in a snake skin pattern with a viper head and the word Viper beneath it... ahh. I hope I can get around to doing it. I love my CM690 and since I only just purchased it a few months ago I need to get some good use out of it, but when I get the chance I think I'll do the mod







Thanks for inspiring me







It kept me awake for hours last night thinking about it haha.


if you want one of these cases you need to get it quick.  they are discontinued. sounds awesome though if you have the skills with a brush.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
if you want one of these cases you need to get it quick.  they are discontinued. sounds awesome though if you have the skills with a brush.

Lame... They're fairly expensive here still and I won't be able to afford one for probably 4 months+. I'll have to hope that I get lucky and will be able to get one. It's so far the only Lian-Li case that I like and meets the majority of my preferred specifications.

I'm better with a digital brush than a real one simply because of the ability to undo mistakes easily lol so I would probably paint the Viper logo in photoshop for the bottom part and then have it printed as a custom sticker/applique. The tubes I can do by hand but that's probably about it


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Wow really? How did you find going from the 690 to such a massive case like the v2010b? I measured it up against mine and was gobsmacked at how much of a monstrosity that thing is! One of the main reasons why I'm considering that case though is because I'd like to get a dual radiator however I'm not keen on having it mounted externally. I can fit one into my 690 but it would mean removing the hdd cage and I'm not sure I want to do that. The case feels small enough as it is and I don't want to cramp it up any further. However due to moving my case a lot I need something that is easy to move around. Externally mounted stuff makes it difficult sometimes.

well - as above try and find one - took me ages on OCAU to get one....even then it was a PM about it....and that was a reluctant sell for him (but he had car issues.....) - still cost me ALOT - ($450)

Yes - its MASSIVE









its on the left there - those are both 24" panels and it continues out the top of that pic.....about another 8cm or so.....
and yes - the 2010 dwarfs the 690 - i put them next to each other just to look....was funny

with some serious cutting you can get a dual rad in the top of the 690 ive seen....

the 690 was MASSIVE compared to my older cases (all generic) and then i got this.....umm....behemoth

my only issue atm with this case is cable length - and i have a corsair PSU - which are generous with cables.....i need to get an extension for the 8pin cable only at least....

things i do like - my system now weighs about the same (cm690 = steel - weighs heaps), heaps of space, cable routing is easy - still had to make a few little cuts though
You MUST add fans though - the stock ones do not cut it and with my AMD system the TRUE faces up - so i need to make some blow holes at the top after the HSC (should be studying atm....first test is tomorrow....not that i care - got guarantied entry into uni already)

That help - ask anything else....i hate study - entertain me









also - everything well and truly fits in there...:









pitty my second 4870 died









EDIT: comparison:

CM690:








V2010b (old but illustrates point the most)









arches of room


----------



## kevingreenbmx

yea, these things are huge. they are also expensive. but on the bright side, they sparked a whole lot of knock-offs. you can find a bunch of cheap cases with the same design made by other people now. also, could look into one of the pc-v1xxx cases if you do not need the extra space. they are a bit cheaper. they are also discontinued though. :-(


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
well - as above try and find one - took me ages on OCAU to get one....even then it was a PM about it....and that was a reluctant sell for him (but he had car issues.....) - still cost me ALOT - ($450)

Yes - its MASSIVE









its on the left there - those are both 24" panels and it continues out the top of that pic.....about another 8cm or so.....
and yes - the 2010 dwarfs the 690 - i put them next to each other just to look....was funny

with some serious cutting you can get a dual rad in the top of the 690 ive seen....

the 690 was MASSIVE compared to my older cases (all generic) and then i got this.....umm....behemoth

my only issue atm with this case is cable length - and i have a corsair PSU - which are generous with cables.....i need to get an extension for the 8pin cable only at least....

things i do like - my system now weighs about the same (cm690 = steel - weighs heaps), heaps of space, cable routing is easy - still had to make a few little cuts though
You MUST add fans though - the stock ones do not cut it and with my AMD system the TRUE faces up - so i need to make some blow holes at the top after the HSC (should be studying atm....first test is tomorrow....not that i care - got guarantied entry into uni already)

That help - ask anything else....i hate study - entertain me









also - everything well and truly fits in there...:









pitty my second 4870 died









EDIT: comparison:

CM690:








V2010b (old but illustrates point the most)









arches of room

I'll have to check out the photos some other time as my internet has been horrid all morning. Only pages I can view are hotmail, this and a few other pc sites. No images will load though







Some good info there though. I currently have 3 fans in my 690: an 80mm Arctic Cooling fan to push air over the board and gfx card and then 2 on the rad. One pushing air, the other sucking. I expect to have the same kind of setup in the v2010b as I'll be keeping my watercooling setup. Is there a lot of room behind the mobo tray? I would be keeping the majority of my cables under the false 'floor' but there are a few that would need to go behind the mobo tray like the 24pin and 8 pin power cables. Planning to change the wires to green ones instead of sleeving them so that I reduce thickness.

Unfortunately due to the placement of my ram slots on the DFI mobo I have, a dual rad will have a hard time fitting in my case. Will have to play around with ideas more as this is a big decision and big mod. Don't want to waste money etc







Thanks for your help too. I am also attempting to avoid doing work atm. Got a photography portfolio due in under 2 weeks and I'm about 3/4's done







Can't stop thinking about modding so it's hard to get work done lol.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Is there a lot of room behind the mobo tray? I would be keeping the majority of my cables under the false 'floor' but there are a few that would need to go behind the mobo tray like the 24pin and 8 pin power cables. Planning to change the wires to green ones instead of sleeving them so that I reduce thickness.

do you remember what thread you are in?  the room is tight, but the cables fit behind the tray with some mods.

check out my cable management post for pics.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


do you remember what thread you are in?  the room is tight, but the cables fit behind the tray with some mods.

check out my cable management post for pics.


Lol yeah I do remember, sorry for spamming ya







You've just got me quite interested in the case is all


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol yeah I do remember, sorry for spamming ya







You've just got me quite interested in the case is all










oh, no, i don't mind the posts, i was just saying that there is proof in this very thread already that the cables fit. ;-)

keep the conversation up, i don't mind.


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I'll have to check out the photos some other time as my internet has been horrid all morning. Only pages I can view are hotmail, this and a few other pc sites. No images will load though







Some good info there though. I currently have 3 fans in my 690: an 80mm Arctic Cooling fan to push air over the board and gfx card and then 2 on the rad. One pushing air, the other sucking. I expect to have the same kind of setup in the v2010b as I'll be keeping my watercooling setup. Is there a lot of room behind the mobo tray? I would be keeping the majority of my cables under the false 'floor' but there are a few that would need to go behind the mobo tray like the 24pin and 8 pin power cables. Planning to change the wires to green ones instead of sleeving them so that I reduce thickness.

Unfortunately due to the placement of my ram slots on the DFI mobo I have, a dual rad will have a hard time fitting in my case. Will have to play around with ideas more as this is a big decision and big mod. Don't want to waste money etc







Thanks for your help too. I am also attempting to avoid doing work atm. Got a photography portfolio due in under 2 weeks and I'm about 3/4's done







Can't stop thinking about modding so it's hard to get work done lol.


there is very limited room behind the tray.
the 8 pin will not reach - you will need an extender to run it around the back - i have it running under my cards atm as i dont have an extender as yet.

as a sidenote - i had 17 fans in my 690 at one stage....lol

work = hard - dam school....oh well - its my last ever school exams









goodluck wit the portfolio









i currently have 7 fans in my 2010 - inclusive of psu etc - and i need to add some more holes at the top at least.....

my plan for my case is either watercooling the lot - or water cool the gfx cards + nb maybe and run my soon to come phase change system to the CPU
If i can fit the phase in the bottom i will - although i doubt it so i'll take off the wheels nad bolt it to the bottom - make a big hole up and have it so i can run the phase with the panels all closed.....will be nice nad will give some very low internal temps also









all this discussion might give him more ideas....like a phase system in the bottom lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


there is very limited room behind the tray.
the 8 pin will not reach - you will need an extender to run it around the back - i have it running under my cards atm as i dont have an extender as yet.

my plan for my case is either watercooling the lot - or water cool the gfx cards + nb maybe and run my soon to come phase change system to the CPU
If i can fit the phase in the bottom i will - although i doubt it so i'll take off the wheels nad bolt it to the bottom - make a big hole up and have it so i can run the phase with the panels all closed.....will be nice nad will give some very low internal temps also










the room behing the tray is plenty enough, but yea, you will need an extension for the eps.

i have seen people put phase units inside the bottom of these cases before. there are a couple threads here of worklogs with members doing it.

what phase are you getting?

my complaint with phase is that it takes so long to boot up. it can add a minute or 5 to your post time. (the compressor is also loud)


----------



## scottath

im used to loud - i have 2 130cfm sunon server fans for my TRUE for benching....
i just turn up the speakers - or put on my lovely new Shure SRH440s









most likely a kayl 3/4hp unit i think

i dont think a 3/4hp unit will fit though - maybe a 1/4hp would.....

some pics of kayls (he makes them in australia - perth - if you didnt know)
http://img507.imageshack.us/i/yz250001.jpg/
http://img231.imageshack.us/i/dsc03581i.jpg/ - thats his testing system
http://img73.imageshack.us/i/dsc03724.jpg/ - what hes donw ith his gigabyte case - so would do that + twice though.....bottom and the divider


----------



## kevingreenbmx

if he makes them ask him if he can make one specifically that will fit. otherwise, get it and take it out of it's case and make it fit.


----------



## scottath

i have
he said he can make the loom/arm/whatever longer to suit - i highly dobt he'll get it to fit - but no harm in asking....

ps - spiderm0nkey - let me know when you see the pics - like to find out what you think of my 690.....
i later modded it even more (i inverted the motherboard tray...lol - issue is i havent finished that - the side panels cannot be secured - no holes in the right places....


----------



## ChickenInferno

Wow, just wow. I can't believe I never looked at this before. +Rep and sub'd. Just wow


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


Wow, just wow. I can't believe I never looked at this before. +Rep and sub'd. Just wow


thank you sir.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thank you sir. 


Well Deserved. That's a professional job so far!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


Well Deserved. That's a professional job so far!


trust me, it will only get better.  wait till i get two 480mm rads in it. i am also thinking of getting a 240 for the front of the case and a 120 for the back.

i want my parts cool.


----------



## scottath

so your doing the overkill water - where as in the past ive done overkill air.....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


so your doing the overkill water - where as in the past ive done overkill air.....


remember what site you are on, there is no overkill. 

i think it would be awesome to have all those rads, and all mounted internally.


----------



## scottath

lol - true that.....
but i did have 17 fans in a CM690......


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
remember what site you are on, there is no overkill. 

i think it would be awesome to have all those rads, and all mounted internally. 

If you can get them all internal that would be sweet. Most rads I've ever had inside a case was a 480mm, 2x 240mm, and 2x 120mm







. Routing tubing was.... fun









Cant wait to see this project come together with all that WC gear. subbed


----------



## CallmeRoth

Am I the only one that noticed you only have 1 PCI cable in each card ?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
If you can get them all internal that would be sweet. Most rads I've ever had inside a case was a 480mm, 2x 240mm, and 2x 120mm







. Routing tubing was.... fun









Cant wait to see this project come together with all that WC gear. subbed


I am positive i could get it all to fit. this case is huge. I don't think it would be too hard to get the tubing managed well either. the only thing to figure out is were to put my HDDs. if i got a 360 rad for the bottom i could leave them were they are. and if i dropped the 240 rad for the front i could put them there. wonder if i could fit them with the 240 rad? maybe have them as far toward the back of the case as possible and have the fans pull air over them and through the rad out the front... i will have to mess around with a tape measure...

and thanks.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
Am I the only one that noticed you only have 1 PCI cable in each card ?

If you are speaking of the VGA power cables in the first post, I think he was still sleeving in that pic.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
Am I the only one that noticed you only have 1 PCI cable in each card ?

the others are connected to the PSU that is not installed in the case. I have it out for sleeving(as seen in the last pic in that post). 

edit: someone beat me to it.  yea, i am not yet done sleeving. I broke my pin remover and had to order another one. am also waiting for more heatshrink to show up.


----------



## CallmeRoth

LOL I only saw the first post. I didnt relise the PSU wasn't setup.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
LOL I only saw the first post. I didnt relise the PSU wasn't setup.

oh, well make sure to check out the full posts.  they have much more detail and more pics.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

This computer needs water cooling with Heatkiller VGA blocks

It looks really nice though, I wish I woulda gone with red instead of all blacknow





















we would have almost had clones


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
This computer needs water cooling with Heatkiller VGA blocks

It looks really nice though, I wish I woulda gone with red instead of all blacknow





















we would have almost had clones










thanks. 

the wc is coming, don't worry. 

we will see about what blocks i use, it will depend on what cards i end up getting, but i am getting a heatkiller 3.0 cpu block. ;-)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Finally managed to see the photos. v2010b really is a monstrously large beast







And your 690 looks good too. In a few weeks time I hope to start painting the case. Black on the mobo tray, bottom of the case, and the very back where ya plug in all the cables etc. Green for the hdd and 5.2" bays and also for the panel to the left of the mobo tray. I don't want to go for a single colour when painting my case. I had all green last time and got tired of that quickly. Thought about all black but that's dull and boring in my view so I'll mix it up and see how it goes









Really liking the thought of having a v2010b sitting next to me on my desk. Especially with all the mods completed that I have in mind. That's a case I'd be keeping for a LONG time! Thanks for the info guys


----------



## scottath

yeah - the v2010b will be with me for a good while.....with the amount it cost !


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


yeah - the v2010b will be with me for a good while.....with the amount it cost !


Heck yeah. If I buy it, it'll cost me around $450... :S That's a lot of money for a case!

And kevin, are you sure that they're discontinued? They're still advertised on the Lian-Li site along with the PC-v1110. Seems a little strange to me that they would continue to advertise something that is no longer being made.


----------



## scottath

My HDDs are on samsungs site but are discontinued also.....lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Heck yeah. If I buy it, it'll cost me around $450... :S That's a lot of money for a case!

And kevin, are you sure that they're discontinued? They're still advertised on the Lian-Li site along with the PC-v1110. Seems a little strange to me that they would continue to advertise something that is no longer being made.

mine waas only $300, ouch.

yea, they are phasing them out. to many people realised that they actually do not have that great cooling i thing. 

the awesome thing about this case is it is a perfect blank slate for mods. you can do anything to it. 

i do wish that they had not put holes in the false floor. :-( they should have made in mandatory to take a saw to it.  i want the hole i have the pcie cables through to be about 65mm more toward the front of the case.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i just checked, frozen cpu does not even list them anymore, but they have the pc-v1010b on sale. 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75...?tl=g1c295s740

edit: they do have one 2010 left in silver, but only one:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/75...e_On_Sale.html


----------



## scottath

lol - agree with the hole - its too close to the board....my very expensive cards that almost overhang the mobo.........

crap air cooling at stock is right.....
need to add extra fans/watercool/phase *evil grin* or something else? lol

ive added 2 extra fans in mine - both in the 5 1/4" bays so far and replaced the rear fan with a scythe slipstream and left the card bracket thing in as its fan mount is perfect for my ram/nb cooling - as my ram NEEDS cooling.....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
mine waas only $300, ouch.

yea, they are phasing them out. to many people realised that they actually do not have that great cooling i thing. 

the awesome thing about this case is it is a perfect blank slate for mods. you can do anything to it. 

i do wish that they had not put holes in the false floor. :-( they should have made in mandatory to take a saw to it.  i want the hole i have the pcie cables through to be about 65mm more toward the front of the case.

Heh, well you're in America and I'm in New Zealand so there's a pretty significant price difference.

I'd be replacing the false floor with my own thing anyways. Take a piece of aluminium in somewhere and get them to bend it nicely and cut it all out to fit so that it covers the bottom area of the case but has a hole for the radiator to fit into nice and snug.


----------



## scottath

And im in the AUS









what abotu the flow project....made a false floor from GRANITE !!!!!
(and took 3 or 4 drill bits to make the WC holes....lol - wore them out)
lol - v1010b - how cute

i think you need this case in black - looks so much better....need to paint inside something other than silver i think


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Heh, well you're in America and I'm in New Zealand so there's a pretty significant price difference.

I'd be replacing the false floor with my own thing anyways. Take a piece of aluminium in somewhere and get them to bend it nicely and cut it all out to fit so that it covers the bottom area of the case but has a hole for the radiator to fit into nice and snug.

oh, ok, didn't know. and i already have py plans for fixing the false floor. 

i have not said everything i have planned, have to leave some surprises ;-)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i think you need this case in black - looks so much better....need to paint inside something other than silver i think

i agree, and i did. ;-)


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Where are you mounting the radiator when u water cool?
top?


----------



## scottath

actually - i might paint mine red also (not trying to take ideas...) but my cm690 was a bit too dark in side all black with little bits of red.....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
oh, ok, didn't know. and i already have py plans for fixing the false floor. 

i have not said everything i have planned, have to leave some surprises ;-)

i agree, and i did. ;-)

Good on ya







There's so much that can be done with that false floor. can't wait to make a mockup of my ideas.

Lol... v1010b... I'm assuming that's a midtower version? It's very cute. Almost wannabe









@ scottah
Flow is one of my biggest inspirations. It was after seeing it that I thought 'damn, I can do something like that!' Might skip on the granite though lol. Gotta have a portable case haha.


----------



## scottath

yeah - that flow cemented my want for this case....(well any full tower lian li)
v1010b is a mid tower one...only has 5 5 1/4" bays - the v2010b has 7 - also the 2010 has twice the amount of room at the bottom

cannot wait till november 5th - end of HSC exams and beginning og modding and overclocking 3 months


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
yeah - that flow cemented my want for this case....(well any full tower lian li)
v1010b is a mid tower one...only has 5 5 1/4" bays - the v2010b has 7 - also the 2010 has twice the amount of room at the bottom

cannot wait till november 5th - end of HSC exams and beginning og modding and overclocking 3 months









I just checked it out. They call it a Super Mid Tower. It's about 10cm bigger than my mid tower too... Depending on how big the lower section is I'd be tempted to import that from Australia... Would be a far cheaper option than buying the 2010b...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Where are you mounting the radiator when u water cool?
top?

which one? i am going to have somwere between 2 and 4. ;-)

read a few posts back for what i mean. (ill find it and post a link)

edit: when i went back and read it i realised i just mentioned it and did not actually explain.

I will be putting a 480 in the top, a 480 in the bottom, and possibly a 240 in the front and a 120 in the back. all of them will be internally mounted and will be in two separate loops.

also, after seeing some of them in the OCN water cooling thread i made i really wont to figure out how to work either one or two T-Virus Res's into this... i will have to think on that one. i have some ideas, but again, finding places for the HDD's will be my problem. :-( (i plan to get another velociraptor and a 1 TB drive to replace the two 160gb's i have now.)


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

120mm fans? dont feel like reading back

Anyways you are lucky the inside of the case is the conventional way, where mine is upside down, I can't put an internal rad on top since the video card is there, won't have room for rad and fan, maybe not even for a thick rad. Bottom works well.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
120mm fans? dont feel like reading back

i edited my last post for you.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

MASSIVE RADIATORS ARE MASSIVE









I want a quad thermochill, for turds and giggles, and just to have a MASSIVE radiator. Sometime later, maybe March-April when spring time comes and we start seeing 85F ambients inside the house. 76F right now. not bad at all.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got my replacement pin remover and a bit of 1" heat-shrink in the mail today. 

also got a notice that the rest of my 1/4" heat-shrink is waiting at the post office to be picked up. not sure why they did not put it in my mailbox, they did the first time i ordered it.

this means more updates in the next few days though ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am done sleeving! Lets throw a party! 

here are the pics:




























I need some huge heatshrink to cover this:





































I also got in a little painting earlier today, but it got really windy so i could not finish it. :-(

here are some update pics on that:










Psu support:










one of the bottom sidepanel brackets re-attached:










and one of the top:










Unfortunately i did not get any of the side panel edge brackets finished so no full assembly shots, but they will be soon i promise. ;-)

i do have some shots of everything back together all nice and sleeved minus the side panels on, but i am going to hold off on those until i get the back side panel on because it will look better.

Does anyone know were i can get 1.5" heat-shrink for the 24 pin? i bought some 1" thinking it would be big enough, but it is nowhere near... if some one has 3" laying around i could snag from them for cheap that would be even better. 

let me know what you think! thanks for watching!


----------



## K10

Lookin great. Can't wait for more


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Lookin great. Can't wait for more









thanks.  if weather is decent i will have another update tomorrow with all the painting done.


----------



## scottath

seems there is crap weather everywhere....its raining here









Nice work so far mate - this will be used alot (worklog) for when i do mine as of after 6th november.....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
seems there is crap weather everywhere....its raining here









Nice work so far mate - this will be used alot (worklog) for when i do mine as of after 6th november.....

it seems every time the weather is decent i am really busy. :-(

thanks! i am glad i did something worthy of inspiring others.  let me know when you get a worklog up, i will have to subscribe.


----------



## scottath

well i dont have a worklog persay as yet - but as you have seen ealier in this thread - i have started some of the smaller aspects of my mod.....
it seems i may not begetting a phase now - but a good water cooling system and possible a TEC also (peltier)......
Still - November 6th i will start properly - i might get something done between tomorrow arvo (after my test....so after 12:30) and i dont have another test till the following Tuesday.......we shall see


----------



## scottath

Anything further as yet mate - im starting to get serious about my case also:
http://www.overclock.net/7490954-post11343.html


----------



## kevingreenbmx

So, I have been talking to Frozen-Q about his amazing T-virus res's and I have Decided that this build cannot go without one. 

I will be getting one with clear outer acrylic, red inner acrylic, black ends and a red Light tube. 

Don't y'all think that will look sick in here? 

also, he said he can make me a custom end cap for the double loop setup, so i will not have to modify that plan at all. 

edit: also, update coming up.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
So, I have been talking to Frozen-Q about his amazing T-virus res's and I have Decided that this build cannot go without one. 

I will be getting one with clear outer acrylic, red inner acrylic, black ends and a red Light tube. 

Don't y'all think that will look sick in here? 

also, he said he can make me a custom end cap for the double loop setup, so i will not have to modify that plan at all. 

edit: also, update coming up. 

Exciting!!! Love those!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Ok, so, sorry for it taking a little longer than anticipated, but here it is.

Today i put the last few little parts back together after painting them.

I put the rest of the rails back on the doors:










put the 140 mm fan back on it's mount:










put it's filter back on:










put the whole assembly back in the case:










and put the PSU stabilizer back in (dont worry, that is actually a glare, not a chip):










Now for the pics you have all been waiting for!  (even if you didn't know it):






















































































































And with all that hard work this next pic made me very sad:



















I think a side window is very high on the priority list now.  that will probably be my next major step.

those of you who have been paying close attention may have noticed my 8800gt is gone. i took it out because i thought it was causing the display driver to crash while i was folding, but i know now that it is not that. I have not decided if i wanna put it back in or just wait to get a better physics card.

also, i ordered some black modder's mesh pci slot covers because i thought they would look nicer than the ones i painted red. i will post pics when they are here.

so, be sure to post if you like what you see. 

also, be sure to subscribe if you have not already. you know you want to see what this looks like with full dual loop water cooling, 4 radiators, and a T-virus Resivior ;-)

let me know what you think!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ooooh it's gonna look so awesome with the loop in! *excited* Looks very very good so far too. And I agree, with a nice colour scheme like that, a side window is a must


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Ooooh it's gonna look so awesome with the loop in! *excited* Looks very very good so far too. And I agree, with a nice colour scheme like that, a side window is a must









Thanks. 

yea, I went to put the side panel on and felt my head slipping through a noose made of 1/8" cable sleeve.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I forgot to add the new update to the TOC, now it's fixed.


----------



## scottath

Interesting that you have the fan on the outer side of the 140mm fan....mines the opposite (mesh then fan...)

Looks nice so far mate (how many times have i said that...?)

That rad your talking about im going to make one i think when i get mine going - coil come tubing around a CCFL


----------



## nolonger

What I love about the way you sleeved the cables is it looks like the PSU is attacking the components, haha! Can't wait to see the window and res!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Interesting that you have the fan on the outer side of the 140mm fan....mines the opposite (mesh then fan...)

Looks nice so far mate (how many times have i said that...?)

That rad your talking about im going to make one i think when i get mine going - coil come tubing around a CCFL










I switched the fan around so that it would look cleaner.  it does not get as good airflow that way, but i will live with that. also, the fan itself gets dusty that way.

thanks! hope you can continue to say that. 

If you do make your own res like that i wish you luck! also, make a guide. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What I love about the way you sleeved the cables is it looks like the PSU is attacking the components, haha! Can't wait to see the window and res!


haha, I like a good amount of violence in my case, it keeps my components on edge. 

thanks for watching!


----------



## scottath

will do mate. (guide)

so annoyed - my dad still will not tell me his plans for what he wants to do with my case....
am still watching this with eager eyes


----------



## BlueAqua

Great build, I really like the cable management, it's so clean.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueAqua*


Great build, I really like the cable management, it's so clean.


Thank you! 

it will only get better from here too. ;-)


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

THATS SICKKKKKK

















Side panels for these case are very $$$ too, performance PCs has em.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1927

or cut yours up.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
THATS SICKKKKKK

















Side panels for these case are very $$$ too, performance PCs has em.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1927

or cut yours up.

Thanks for appreciating. 

I am going to cut up the one i have now.  I will be putting a window in the top section and modders mesh in the bottom so the rad that is going down there can breath. also I am putting the modders mesh on both sides


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks for appreciating. 

I am going to cut up the one i have now.  I will be putting a window in the top section and modders mesh in the bottom so the rad that is going down there can breath. also I am putting the modders mesh on both sides


NICE, we basically have big versions of the TJ07 it seems.... or am I wrong? The TJ07 doesn't look as big as these cases.


----------



## scottath

Wow that side panel is expencive......
i guess i will be cutting up mine then also.....


----------



## ericld

Looks great Kevin. But there is just something that looks not finished with the sleeving. Its like they are just laying there. I am thinking of like a wire loom, something to keep the cables "squared" away. Something like this, its automotive, but you get the idea.

http://www2.partstrain.com/store/det...m/G129727.html


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Looks great Kevin. But there is just something that looks not finished with the sleeving. Its like they are just laying there. I am thinking of like a wire loom, something to keep the cables "squared" away. Something like this, its automotive, but you get the idea.

http://www2.partstrain.com/store/det...m/G129727.html


thanks! what cables specifically are you referring to?


----------



## oliverw92

Man i love the look of that, it looks so perfect.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Man i love the look of that, it looks so perfect.


Thanks man!  that means alot from you, i have seen your work.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got the new slot covers from frozencpu a few days ago, but i have been too busy to put them in and take pics. hopefully i will get to that sometime soon... 

sorry for no updates.


----------



## Shaun1991

awesome work.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaun1991*


awesome work.


thank you.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Want more


----------



## oliverw92

Pics are necessary

EDIT: xxbass we must have some mind link







Not only do we follow each other around the forums, we also share the same opinions!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

haha, I am done with my HW for the day so maybe. ;-)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Pics are necessary

EDIT: xxbass we must have some mind link







Not only do we follow each other around the forums, we also share the same opinions!


Check out our post/rep, lol. Almost the same.

P.S. Friend accepted









And BMX.

Do it.


----------



## IEATFISH

So nice.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 







So nice.

Thank you. ;-)

sorry guys, I was lazy and did not do any work before my night classes, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Check out our post/rep, lol. Almost the same.

P.S. Friend accepted









And BMX.

Do it.









OMG hahahahaha







It's a race...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
OMG hahahahaha







It's a race...

I'd take you up on that but none of these n00bs are repping me! I've been hitting the unanswered threads button for 3 days and I've gotten like 4 rep.

But that's not the topic









BMX! MOAR!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Haha, trust me guys i really would like to be working on it right now, but I have a ton of homework I need to do before Friday and then I have to help my mother move into her new house this weekend. :-(


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Haha, trust me guys i really would like to be working on it right now, but I have a ton of homework I need to do before Friday and then I have to help my mother move into her new house this weekend. :-(

Excuses!










Just kidding, but do your homework. I had to drop Thermodynamics and it made me sad. I liked the class, but I messed up the second test. GL!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Excuses!










Just kidding, but do your homework. I had to drop Thermodynamics and it made me sad. I liked the class, but I messed up the second test. GL!

yep, excuses. 

fortunatly i have not bombed any tests this semester, but i would almost like to have an excuse to drop a class. i am taking 18 credits right now and i feel like i am gonna die. :-X

i get to take thermo next semester..

thanks.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, i found a spare 15 minutes to install the slot covers. ;-)

first a shot of the slots naked and sad:










and the pretty new covers installed: 





































I also bought a second SLI bridge off of ebay thinking it would be the same type I had, but unfortunatly:










now i need to try to either get another one like the one i bought or find another one of the Flexi ones. I would much rather have another one of the flexi ones that came with my classified. anyone out there with one they are not using and wouldn't mind parting with?

next time I have some spare time I plan on stealthing my DVD drives, so y'all can have something to look forward too. ;-)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have a blue one that came with my Gigabyte board. It's a hard one and it would fit. It would clash though! Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I have a blue one that came with my Gigabyte board. It's a hard one that looks like it would fit. It would clash though! Let me know if you're interested.

thanks, but i really want one to match one of the two i have now. ;-)

they are temporary anyway until i either get 2 GTX395's or 3 GTX385's (or whatever they end up being called, but you get the point I am making)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
thanks, but i really want one to match one of the two i have now. ;-)

they are temporary anyway until i either get 2 GTX395's or 3 GTX385's (or whatever they end up being called, but you get the point I am making)

Yassir. Might not look as fabulous as the rest of the case, but you cannot deny that it's working!

EDIT: Well, unless it's not working...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Yassir. Might not look as fabulous as the rest of the case, but you cannot deny that it's working!

EDIT: Well, unless it's not working...

haha, actually have not booted it back up yet, so there is the possibility it is not working...

cannot imagine what could not work about an SLI bridge though...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, actually have not booted it back up yet, so there is the possibility it is not working...

cannot imagine what could not work about an SLI bridge though... 


Sometimes they don't work! I've seen it a few times around here. Someone is flipping out because he can't get SLI to work, then it turns out it was the bridge.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hmm... never heard of that. that is odd.


----------



## nolonger

Is it just me or are the PCI covers begging to be painted red? That or paint the video card shield black!


----------



## USFORCES

Looks really nice!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Is it just me or are the PCI covers begging to be painted red? That or paint the video card shield black!

I had the ones that came with the case painted red and it looked like crap. the black ones look way cooler. ;-)

I do like the idea of the video card shield being black though. I may have to do that. thanks for the idea. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Looks really nice!

Thank you!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I will hopefully be able to talk to the guy that can cut the side window for me today. If all goes well i should be able to get it cut professionally so it is nice and clean. 

also, if i have free time later this week i will work on steathing my DVD drive(s).

sorry for no update pics. :-(


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I was getting higher temps on my cards than I am comfortable with while folding so i decided to replace the TIM.

this stuff is horrible. it is like 2mm thick:




























While I was pulling the second one apart i noticed this resistor looks like it is burnt:




























do you all think that is something i should be worried about? I can RMA it still and if it could be a problem i would like to do it now while they are still under warranty. Also, i have been having driver crashes while folding recently, could this be the reason? (I have tried several different driver versions)

and just for comparison, the same capacitor on the other card:


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I was getting higher temps on my cards than I am comfortable with while folding so i decided to replace the TIM.

this stuff is horrible. it is like 2mm thick:

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs004...._6828931_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs024...._7078150_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs024...._6899957_n.jpg

While I was pulling the second one apart i noticed this capacitor looks like it is burnt:

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs024...._6199157_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs024...._6080639_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs004...._7047154_n.jpg

do you all think that is something i should be worried about? I can RMA it still and if it could be a problem i would like to do it now while they are still under warranty. Also, i have been having driver crashes while folding recently, could this be the reason? (I have tried several different driver versions)

and just for comparison, the same capacitor on the other card:

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs004...._1285922_n.jpg


Could you circle it please?
BTW: You have far less TIM than I had on my GTX 260, lol!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you circle it please?


yea, sure, hold on a sec.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

here we go, cropped and circled:


----------



## nolonger

Seems like something melted there, I'd RMA if you're having problems with that card. Try folding with it on stock settings. If you get any problems, then RMA.


----------



## Shane1244

That's a resistor, and if it works fine, then don't bother with a RMA.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Seems like something melted there, I'd RMA if you're having problems with that card. Try folding with it on stock settings. If you get any problems, then RMA.


I have never OC'd these cards so i'm not sure why it would have happened. :-(

I while back when i had the cards back to back i did have some problems with overheating though, maybe that had something to do with it...


----------



## heathmcabee

Dunno about you, but I would send that card in for RMA. That is burnt. Overall, very nice build and I enjoyed this thread. Great job!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I have never OC'd these cards so i'm not sure why it would have happened. :-(

I while back when i had the cards back to back i did have some problems with overheating though, maybe that had something to do with it...


Could be, but resistors generally have a very characteristic smell to them when they burn. Like said above, if it works fine, don't RMA.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


That's a resistor, and if it works fine, then don't bother with a RMA.


yea, i know it is a resistor, i mistyped that, thanks for pointing it out. ;-)

and that is the thing, i am not sure the card is fine because i am getting driver crashes every now and again...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


yea, i know it is a resistor, i mistyped that, thanks for pointing it out. ;-)

and that is the thing, i am not sure the card is fine because i am getting driver crashes every now and again...


Do you get the crashes with only the non-burnt card in?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heathmcabee*


Dunno about you, but I would send that card in for RMA. That is burnt. Overall, very nice build and I enjoyed this thread. Great job!


thank you. 

there are more updates coming in a few minutes and subscribe if you wanna see it with all the Water gear i am getting later on.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thank you. 

there are more updates coming in a few minutes and subscribe if you wanna see it with all the Water gear i am getting later on.


You're just teasing us now!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Do you get the crashes with only the non-burnt card in?


I have not tested yet, i just found out about it about 20min ago and the crashes only happen every day or so.


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thank you. 

there are more updates coming in a few minutes and subscribe if you wanna see it with all the Water gear i am getting later on.


Subbed. Then you can sell me your H50, cause I want to try one of those out myself. I'm green to the ways of watercooling and I think that would be a good place to start.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I used one of the bay covers my case came with to stealth one of my DVD drives today. i will do the other one after i get two more screws to hold the cover on.

had to trim the cover back (thank god for dremels):




























used a sharpie to cover that edge of silver:




























took the face off the drive:










blacked out all that ugly tan with a sharpie so it would not show through the holes in the cover:










i need to get some black spray paint to paint the body of my drives...

I had to trim the screws to keep them from messing with the gears inside the drive:










and i cut the threads off of a standoff to use as the spacer between the cover and the switch:










I used two of the rubber HDD silencing washers that came with my case to space the cover off of the front of the drive and to make it so the cover would flex so i can push the button. i will be sure to get pics of that when i do the second drive.

here is the cover attached:










and installed below my other drive:




























this was a bit of an experiment. I will be doing it slightly differently for the second one and then i will get another cover and redo this one. I had to trim the cover back on the edges a little more because it was rubbing, so it was not very clean when i was done.

also, I am going to probably glue the standoff to the back of the next one so I do not have that lone ugly screw.

Thanks for watching!

let me know what you think.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heathmcabee*


Subbed. Then you can sell me your H50, cause I want to try one of those out myself. I'm green to the ways of watercooling and I think that would be a good place to start.


haha, well, if i remember when i go to sell it i will let you know.

since you are sub'd you can just remind me when i get my real WC stuff. ;-)


----------



## scottath

agree - glue it on or something - the screws ruin it....
but nice work


----------



## HAFenvy

Clear Double sided tape or glue is your friend - that's what is holding mine on quite nicely (double sided tape on the black foam I used to fill the background of the perforated blank for my DVD/BluRay stealthing)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAFenvy* 
Clear Double sided tape or glue is your friend - that's what is holding mine on quite nicely (double sided tape on the black foam I used to fill the background of the perforated blank for my DVD/BluRay stealthing)

yea, your biuld was actualy the one to inspire me to try stealthing them ;-)

i will try a few different things.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I know I am not that creative when it comes to case modding, but that idea is pretty ingenious.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


I know I am not that creative when it comes to case modding, but that idea is pretty ingenious.


which idea is that?


----------



## ChickenInferno

The hidden/stealthy DVD drive with the front panel being used to hide it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


The hidden/stealthy DVD drive with the front panel being used to hide it.


oh, haha, HAFenvy inspired me to do that one.


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


oh, haha, HAFenvy inspired me to do that one.


Haha and my inspiration came from other systems that did the same thing as well. Like Bill Owen's Wolfenstein Panzerbox (that is an amazing build). He stealthed his with a solid blank which was of course painted to match the entire case - very cool work.

It is a pretty easy modification to make and makes such a big difference on the look of the front of the case. I backed my entire perforation with a black thin sheet foam to 1.) avoid seeing inside the DVD drive and 2.) stop dust from being sucked into the DVD drive from the outside. It is this stuff called Creatology Fun Foam that you can get at a crafting store - handy for stuff like this and comes in lots of different colors.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Haha and my inspiration came from other systems that did the same thing as well. Like Bill Owen's Wolfenstein Panzerbox (that is an amazing build). He stealthed his with a solid blank which was of course painted to match the entire case - very cool work.

It is a pretty easy modification to make and makes such a big difference on the look of the front of the case. I backed my entire perforation with a black thin sheet foam to 1.) avoid seeing inside the DVD drive and 2.) stop dust from being sucked into the DVD drive from the outside. It is this stuff called Creatology Fun Foam that you can get at a crafting store - handy for stuff like this and comes in lots of different colors.


yea, i actually have some of that.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lookin pretty bamf!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Lookin pretty bamf!


thanks.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

well, i was thinking that the new TIM had fixed all my problems, but today i lost two 1888 point work units to an unstable machine shutdown. :-(

I am going to contact EVGA tomorrow about getting the card with the burnt resistor replaced.


----------



## Seeing Red

Just stumbled upon this thread and noticed your stealth drive... Here's some pics of mine









_Crappy pics brought to you by: Sony Ericsson_


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


Just stumbled upon this thread and noticed your stealth drive... Here's some pics of mine










that looks good, how did you do it?

i still need to experiment with mine to find the best way.


----------



## Seeing Red

I basically used two 3mm pieces of acrylic sandwiched together, since I didn't have 6mm available to me. I made sure to cut it so it fit inside the cover and sanded it so there was a very tight fit. I placed one of the filter screens in before the acrylic to stop some of the reflections. A flat paint on the acrylic can take care of that if you don't like the reflections at all. You could probably use epoxy to make sure the acrylic sticks to the cover. I then plastic epoxied that onto the bezel of the DVD drive. Might want to sand both surfaces for better adhesion.

I had to epoxy the piece on while the bezel was still on the DVD drive to make sure I was center and that it didn't rub against the sides. It ended up pushing the drive about 8mm back into the bay to keep it flush with the other covers. There should be enough flex for you to press the eject button without a problem, at least there was on mine. I used clear acrylic so the activity light shows through.









I was originally going to use cardboard as a spacer...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

thanks man, ill try something similar.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I submitted the RMA with EVGA. they were really nice about it.

we will see how it goes with the approval and what i get in return for my card. I have heard they are out of GTX 280's, but IDK what i will do if i get something different because I have 2 of them for SLI...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Well, I already got the RMA approved and i made it to the post office before 5:00.

It should take about 2 days to get to CA then they said 1-3 days to send me one back. 2 more days shipping and i should have a new card Monday or Tuesday of the week after next.

I am pretty impressed about how good EVGA is being about this, I went from first call to having the RMA approved to having it shipped all within about 2 hours.

+rep to EVGA


----------



## nolonger

Hope you get a GTX 285, they should trade your other GTX 280 for a GTX 285 for SLI.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah try and do a step up to a 285


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeah try and do a step up to a 285

will they do that if I call them?

for both cards even though I already shipped the one?


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.evga.com/stepup/


----------



## nolonger

That and it'd be very bad for their reputation if they left you with two cards, but not being able to SLI.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


http://www.evga.com/stepup/


The list below are the products available to step up to

U.S.
Graphic Card
GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 - 55nm (896-P3-1255-AR)
GeForce GTS 250 (512-P3-1150-TR)
GeForce 9800 GT (512-P3-N973-TR)
GeForce 9500 GT (512-P3-N954-TR)
Motherboard
EVGA P55 Micro (121-LF-E652-KR)
EVGA P55 LE (123-LF-E653-KR)
EVGA P55 FTW 200 (141-LF-E658-KR)
EVGA P55 FTW (132-LF-E657-KR)
EVGA P55 Classified 200 (160-LF-E659-KR)
EVGA P55 (132-LF-E655-KR)


----------



## oliverw92

Yes thankyou i did see that, doesn't mean they won't change in the future though


----------



## kevingreenbmx

yea, it has been over 90 days since i got my cards anyway...


----------



## Infrabasse

I can't believe I missed this thread








This is looking so clean, I love it, cable management is looking great, not too sure on the VGA power though. I'll try and cover the hole on the partition on my 2010

The color scheme is really cool, makes me wonder if I should go as black as I'm planning at the moment ...

Keep up the great work, I'm sub'ing this


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
I can't believe I missed this thread








This is looking so clean, I love it, cable management is looking great, not too sure on the VGA power though. I'll try and cover the hole on the partition on my 2010

The color scheme is really cool, makes me wonder if I should go as black as I'm planning at the moment ...

Keep up the great work, I'm sub'ing this









Thanks. 

I have some ideas to make the VGA power even better, also I have a plan to make the false floor more how I want it as well. ;-)

I had originally planned to go all black on the case but decided it would look better with some flashy red.


----------



## viking88

One of the best work logs I've ever seen..

sorry for the double post thought i was on another work log..sorry


----------



## viking88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enersis* 
I love it +rep.

Here is my black pearl I'm working on
















My Cat, is checking to make sure the cuts are straight









That cat is looking at you thinking "I only put up with this because you feed me fish!"


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viking88* 
One of the best work logs I've ever seen..

Thanks man.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got a PM about what sleeve i used for this build so i figured i would post my response here again in case anyone else was interested:

Quote:



Quote:

Hey mate, what sleeving kit did you use for your PSU? And how long did it take you
I did not use a kit.
here is what i got:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT

I also got some of this to cover solder joints:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT

I used about 200ft of sleeve and 20ft of heatshrink to do the whole PSU and all my fans and my front panel.

It probably took me about 5-6 hours total to do all the work. It would have been quicker if I had a heat gun, but I just used a candle.

also, get one of these pin remover tools:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/38...tl=g35c133s257

They work great for both types of pins. I did break one half way through though so you might want to get 2.

hope that helps. ;-)

also, check out the worklog in my sig for pics of all the work. (subscribe if you want to see it with all the water cooling gear i am getting)


----------



## nolonger

All links are broken for me. :S


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
All links are broken for me. :S

hmm, i will have to fix that... edit: fixed. 

Update on the RMA:

EVGA received the card today and should be shipping the other one back to me tomorrow.


----------



## Impagliazzo

I envy cases that organized.

Mine is just a chunk of cables on the bottom, awful.


----------



## xdanisx

Wow! If only you used 3DS Max...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdanisx* 
Wow! If only you used 3DS Max...

I am a C4D person. 

what for btw?


----------



## oliverw92

C4D ftw!

  
 YouTube- Cinema4D Lamp - 1 - Animation


----------



## kevingreenbmx

nice Oliver.


----------



## itsukisama

dude nice case kevin. I might bite your sleeving style in my next modding adventure. =D Hope you don't mine! =D


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wannnnt updates


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I want updates too, but i unfortunately have run out of money. :-(

One thing i do have to say is that i will be getting some Dominator GT's through a trade with another member here.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I want updates too, but i unfortunately have run out of money. :-(

One thing i do have to say is that i will be getting some Dominator GT's through a trade with another member here. 

Running out of money is never fun


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have gotten a bit of extra cash recently tutoring people and have started to look for good deals on the WC parts i want for this build.

If anyone sees some good stuff available for cheep let me know!

I am going to try to get Oblivion.sky's Heatkiller and EK classified block.


----------



## Lytesson

Well you could cut out a hole on the side cover and stick a nice 230mm fan in there.

Something like this http://www.tigerdirect.com/include/A...1187&imgcart=1

Think it would help your airflow a ton.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lytesson*


Well you could cut out a hole on the side cover and stick a nice 230mm fan in there.

Something like this http://www.tigerdirect.com/include/A...1187&imgcart=1

Think it would help your airflow a ton.


wait, why would I be doing that?

It would look like hell and I will be water cooling, what is the point? Side fans can actually hurt your airflow alot if it is setup right to begin with.

I am putting a window on the side in the top section and putting modder's mesh on the bottom on both sides so the rad can breath.

edit:

why do you have an under-clocked cpu validation link in your sig? and a stock clock GPU validation?


----------



## oliverw92

Rofl @ the underclocked CPU


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Rofl @ the underclocked CPU


Didn't you get the memo that underclocking is all the rage these days. Along with high-latency ram, and giant fans on the side that do nothing.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh it makes your processor run so much colder!

3000 posts in 6 months


----------



## Infrabasse

I can think of 2 reasons for this:
- lower power bill
- less heat dump in the room

Maybe an old build converted into a server or htpc


----------



## oliverw92

I doubt it would make much of a notable difference in those two areas really


----------



## kevingreenbmx

So i have decided that i am not going to have 2 480mm rads. I am going to get a 480 for the bottom of the case, a 120 for the back, a 240 for the front and a 360 for the top.

The main reason is that i really like where the front IO panel is and i do not want to have to move it.

If anyone has any of those rads or other water cooling parts and are looking to sell let me know. ;-)


----------



## Infrabasse

Wow that's a lot of rads








I'm not sure what front i/o you're on about, something you modded into the case? Looks pretty much stock from what I saw so far, maybe I missed something?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Wow that's a lot of rads








I'm not sure what front i/o you're on about, something you modded into the case? Looks pretty much stock from what I saw so far, maybe I missed something?


The stock front IO panel is on the top of the case near the front. it has a little flip door.

I would have to take it out if i wanted to put a 480mm rad in the top of the case as well as the bottom.


----------



## Infrabasse

Yeah I know I have the same case, I was just a little confused when you referred to it as front when I refer to it as top








Have a look at my design, although it's still at the stage of the drawing board, maybe it'll give you ideas.
I'm personnaly going for a feser monsta in the bottom chamber, maybe a dual 120 in the top and that should do it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Yeah I know I have the same case, I was just a little confused when you referred to it as front when I refer to it as top








Have a look at my design, although it's still at the stage of the drawing board, maybe it'll give you ideas.
I'm personnaly going for a feser monsta in the bottom chamber, maybe a dual 120 in the top and that should do it.


holy hard drives batman! why so many drives?


----------



## Infrabasse

That's what you get when you play with raid 5
You pile up 5x 500GB drives that become full, so you upgrade to 1TB drives (x5) to try and make sure you don't hit that wall again.

Sure thing, 2x or 3x 2TB drives would be plenty enough for me but am I supposed to dump those perfectly good drives? I think not


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I was informed that the dominators i Traded for were shipped yesterday! 

can't wait to get them in here.

also, tomorrow is x-mas and i asked for my water cooling gear. ;-) I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## oliverw92

Good luck







Hopefully they don't get you some Thermaltake stuff by mistake :O

I chose my xmas present lol







And ordered it. Makes life so much simpler.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Good luck







Hopefully they don't get you some Thermaltake stuff by mistake :O

I chose my xmas present lol







And ordered it. Makes life so much simpler.


yea, i know right.

My grandmother always lets me order my own gift with her creditcard, so i know i will get at least some of the parts. ;-)


----------



## nolonger

Awesome mate! Can't wait to see the Dominator's!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Did you get the WC stuff?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Did you get the WC stuff?


no, I will be ordering the first few parts later today, but I won't be able to afford to get all of it for a while... :-(


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have one of each of those in the mail as of earlier today thanks to a very generous grandmother. 

I also have 12ft of feser UV red tubing on the way thanks to a good friend.

I will be ordering matte black bitspower compressions, a bitspower pump-top res, and pt nuke friday when i get paid.

then all i have to get to get started is a mcp 350 and mcr 320 when i get the cash.

later i will get a black aceytal top and a t-virus res and another rad, but i want this up at least in part soon. ;-)


----------



## oliverw92

YAY black bitspower compressions







I love those things!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


YAY black bitspower compressions







I love those things!


yea, I saw them and immediately knew i had to have them.

---------------------------------------------------

So, I am a dumbass.

anyone ever done returns/exchanges with performance-pcs.com?

I accidentally ordered the 1156 heatkiller 3.0 lt. I did not even think to look at what socket it was for. I noticed last night when i went and looked at the invoice.

please tell me they are cool about exchanges. :-(


----------



## oliverw92

I'm sure they will be fine. Have they even shipped yet?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah just let them know that you accidentally ordered the wrong thing and see if it's possible to exchange it. If it has already been shipped they may be a little more anal about it but who knows


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

generous grandmother is generous

Nice to see you have some real water cooling coming XD XD XD


----------



## kevingreenbmx

yea, it was shipped 1/2 an hour after ordering it. i am sure they will exchange it though. i'll even pay shipping if i have to.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Well, my water blocks have arrived!

check out the numbers here though:










looks like I only have to exchange the back-plate thanks to either a packing mistake or someone noticed that i ordered an 1156 cpu block with an x58 classified waterblock. that should make shipping cheaper.

and here is teh secks:


----------



## scottath

looks nice mate.
why do they have the acrylic part for the board block? so you can light it up? not like you can see the water going through it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


looks nice mate.
why do they have the acrylic part for the board block? so you can light it up? not like you can see the water going through it


You can choose to use the black acetal bridge or the red acrylic one.

the red one has two holes for LEDs if you wanted to light it up. I have not decided which one I am gonna use yet.


----------



## scottath

ah k - thats what i thought.
a bit pointless/waste of effort if you ask me....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
ah k - thats what i thought.
a bit pointless/waste of effort if you ask me....

hey, for 150 USD I want all the neat little trinkets and options I deserve.


----------



## ericld

Hey Kevin, those blocks are sick. Super cudos to ya. I still have that P80 in the closet, lol. I'm afraid to pull it out and have the wife ask how much. I will be sleeping with it. Need to think of some really rad mods for my V1000 so I can fill it and sell it. Maybe keep me out of the dog house.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
hey, for 150 USD I want all the neat little trinkets and options I deserve. 

Yeah - thats very expensive......and the board ontop of that......
why not leave out the acylic nad save $20 or something.......pointless lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Yeah - thats very expensive......and the board ontop of that......
why not leave out the acylic nad save $20 or something.......pointless lol

you have a point, but i like the option.

I am currently leaning toward using the red bridge with the pulsing LEDs from the stock cooler in it. i think it will look sick.


----------



## scottath

yeah - something other than a constant *just on* light would look great - until you went to go to sleep with the system on in your room that is.....but yeah - do it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


yeah - something other than a constant *just on* light would look great - until you went to go to sleep with the system on in your room that is.....but yeah - do it










well, the board comes with a pulsing light stock and it does not annoy me ever. also, i keep my computer in a separate room from where i sleep so it is not an issue.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I just got a package in the mail that contained the sexiest RAM ever made







:




































































































FYI, those are the 2000mhz 8-8-8-24-2t set.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Wow. I thought my Team Group Xtreeeem 4GB 1600mhz DDR3 ram was sexy.... 2000mHz you say? Hot damn.


----------



## nolonger

Wow, that goes so well with your case it's astonishing!


----------



## oliverw92

Buy the extended fins!


----------



## Schaden

very nice spent the last hour reading through all this. very niceee. so what are you gonna use to cut ur side panel. lazors? thats what im getting done to mine. thinking about adding some tricky decal like things cut into it or the sort.

sub'd keep up the effort

off topic a little bit but oliver you should get the new mini itx p55 board from dfi and slap in an i7, so you have a super itx rig. now that would be cool.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schaden*


very nice spent the last hour reading through all this. very niceee. so what are you gonna use to cut ur side panel. lazors? thats what im getting done to mine. thinking about adding some tricky decal like things cut into it or the sort.


thanks! 

I will likely end up doing it by hand with a jig saw and dremel. not looking forward to that but i don't have access to a laser cutter or water jet.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schaden* 
off topic a little bit but oliver you should get the new mini itx p55 board from dfi and slap in an i7, so you have a super itx rig. now that would be cool.









Already thought about it, Swiftech don't make an 1156 bracket for the Swiftech Apoggee, i don't have a 6 pin CPU plug on my PSU and my 24pin is not long enough to reach on the DFI. Too much work i'm afraid, for not a massive amount of performance gain over the Q9550. I plan on upgrading to a 5670 though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I just wanted to say thanks to Kidrem; he PM'd me offering me a free OCN applique for the side window of my case when i get around to adding it in.

Unfortunately i have to decline because i want to keep this build nice and clean without a lot of logos or branding, but i really appreciate the support and interest in my build. 

Thanks to everyone here for making me want to keep working on this project.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I just got a package in the mail that contained the sexiest RAM ever made







:

FYI, those are the 2000mhz 8-8-8-24-2t set.









Wait... 2T? Is there not a 2000MHz 1T set? 2 cycles is pretty standard for DDR2, but I don't think I've seen anything other than 1T with DDR3. I was under the impression that was one of its advantages.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Wait... 2T? Is there not a 2000MHz 1T set? 2 cycles is pretty standard for DDR2, but I don't think I've seen anything other than 1T with DDR3. I was under the impression that was one of its advantages.

1T is normal for 1600 and under, 2T for most 1600+

these will do both, but they are only really rated for 2T. plus, who really ever pays attention to the command rate anyway? run 1T if possible, but if you can OC higher with 2T it is worth it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:

products
------------------------------------------------------
3 x enermax "magma"-twister bearing silentextreme operationl 120mm fan - sleeved (ucma12) = $47.85
sleeve color black
heatshrink color black
10 x bitspower premium g1/4" black matte high flow 3/8" (5/8") compression fitting (bp-mbcpf-cc3) = $89.50
1 x swiftech mcp355™ 12 vdc pump (mcp355) = $64.95
1 x bitspower ddc mini water tank for laing pumps (bp-ddct-cl) = $34.95
1 x swiftech radiator - mcr320 quiet power series triple 120 mm - black (mcr320-qp-k) = $67.95
fitting size no fittings
1 x danger den delrin fillport (fillport-dn) = $11.99
fitting size 3/8" barb for 3/8" id tube
1 x *** new *** koolance 4-fan wiring harness, 3-pin (cbl-nx006p) = $3.99

------------------------------------------------------
sub-total: $321.18
united parcel service (1 x 9.93lbs) (ground): $14.01
total: $335.19
ordered.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, i have a real update for you all.









I finally got som double sided tape so this is take 2 on stealthing the DVD drives.

I would add comentary to each picture, but it is 2:30 AM and i am just too tired, so make up your own comentary.







(plus, most of the pics are self explanatory) let me know if you have any questions.
















































































































































































































I think this time turned out much nicer.  I am very pleased with the results.

oh, and while i was working I figured it was a good time to clean out my radiator:




























oh, btw, next update should be when the rest of my CPU loop parts come in. I ordered them earlier today from performance-pcs.com


----------



## xquisit

My fav. log! Keep up the good work


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

been following this log, but forgot to subscribe...








Awsome job, keep it up


----------



## oliverw92

Wow that is a great idea for stealthing using that foam! Nice job +rep


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
My fav. log! Keep up the good work

Wow, I am someone's fav?







thanks alot man!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
been following this log, but forgot to subscribe...








Awsome job, keep it up









thanks! (thats why i use auto subscribe, it lets me keep up on everything i have posted on)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wow that is a great idea for stealthing using that foam! Nice job +rep

thanks! I have to give credit where it is due though, i stole the idea from HAFenvy.

It def turned out well though. it is nice and even and does not have ugly screw heads like before.


----------



## SpykeZ

You need some 58xx's to go with that case


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
You need some 58xx's to go with that case









although I wouldn't turn them down if they where given to me i would prefer to stick with nvidia. I just really like their control panel better, I play games that use physx, and I fold.

They would look awesome though with that black heat sink with the red stripe. ;-)


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
although I wouldn't turn them down if they where given to me i would prefer to stick with nvidia. I just really like their control panel better, I play games that use physx, and I fold.

They would look awesome though with that black heat sink with the red stripe. ;-)

wonder if theres a way to mount the coolers on nvidia's :| same size about no?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
wonder if theres a way to mount the coolers on nvidia's :| same size about no?

haha, that might be cool...

I will be water cooling my graphics cards though, so I probably won't look into it too much.


----------



## oliverw92

You could make a backplate out of acrylic if you were that fussed


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
wonder if theres a way to mount the coolers on nvidia's :| same size about no?

you could try to make your own cover using carbonfiber and epoxi, will be a lot of work i guess, but it is possible..xD


----------



## Infrabasse

Travestying an Nvidia into an ATI is a crazy idea imo








Makes me think of F40 replica body kits lol

It'd surely attract attention, probably flaming from nvidia fanboys, maybe even from ATI fanboys who knows.
I vote for an acrylic top with a lit logo/design of your choice


----------



## kevingreenbmx

haha, guys, I am not gonna do it anyway. 

I will worry about how my graphics cards look when I get water blocks. I still have not decided if i want full cover blocks or not and when i decide i will be sure to pick the nicest looking ones like i did with the mobo block. ;-)


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
haha, guys, I am not gonna do it anyway. 

I will worry about how my graphics cards look when I get water blocks. I still have not decided if i want full cover blocks or not and when i decide i will be sure to pick the nicest looking ones like i did with the mobo block. ;-)

YOU DO WHAT I TELL YOU TO DO....

pleaes .....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


YOU DO WHAT I TELL YOU TO DO....

pleaes .....

















haha, if I went with every idea people suggested for this build It would not be mine anymore. 

(and I would also have a 230mm fan hole in the side of my case that would ruin the look, and i would have odd plastic things keeping my single-sleeved cables from crossing anywhere for some reason)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, if I went with every idea people suggested for this build It would not be mine anymore. 

(and I would also have a 230mm fan hole in the side of my case that would ruin the look, and i would have odd plastic things keeping my single-sleeved cables from crossing anywhere for some reason)


indeed, do what you like to do, that will make it look like you want it









but that idea... maybe im gonna do something with an old card, maybe....xD

[edit] i see what you did there....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


[edit] i see what you did there....




















I like your idea, it just does not fit with what i really want for this build. ;-)


----------



## oliverw92

EK blocks look the best IMO, with the metal nickel plated.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


EK blocks look the best IMO, with the metal nickel plated.


I am rather partial to this one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24500

although, I am not sure if i am going to get new GPUs before I watercool them, so anything could happen.


----------



## ErBall

If the whole point of this build is to stay classy (which I completely approve of) then full cover blocks are a must.

Keep up the great work though, and I for one cannot wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


If the whole point of this build is to stay classy (which I completely approve of) then full cover blocks are a must.

Keep up the great work though, and I for one cannot wait to see how this turns out.


Thanks!

Yea, I am 99% sure i will get full cover blocks, but we will see when I get to that point. (read: when i have the money)


----------



## oliverw92

There won't be much money difference tbh after you have bought the core blocks and the mem sinks etc.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


There won't be much money difference tbh after you have bought the core blocks and the mem sinks etc.


yea, I know. the main thing is i still have to decide if i want different graphics cards.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


.










I like your idea, it just does not fit with what i really want for this build. ;-)



ye, a nice fullcover block will look better than a self made cover, and it'll cool way better


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, i have been going through and trying to optimize my OC a bit (I hate my chip, needs 1.4v for 4.0ghz) and I finally got around to trying to push this new ram a bit.

I have it at 1528mhz (191x8) 6-6-6-20-1T right now and it is taking it like a champ.







this ram is awesome.

i am still pushing it farther, we will see how far i can take it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

got down to 6-6-5-18-1T

if I lower the first two any more it will not post or it says the CPU has been changed and resets back to defaults.

if i set the third to 4 it gives me tons of errors in memtest.

i am now seeing how low i can get the 4th timing.


----------



## oliverw92

Go for 16


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Go for 16










done.









working on 15


----------



## SpykeZ

You should give me a guide to overclocking the memory. I have no idea where to begin with it, and what the exact benefits of it would be.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


You should give me a guide to overclocking the memory. I have no idea where to begin with it, and what the exact benefits of it would be.


Simple: go for the highest frequency you can achieve while being stable and test with Memtest. Once you find it, lower timings one by one, starting from the first to the fourth. So lets say your memory is rated for 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 and you get it to work at 1680MHz 8-8-8-24. The next step is to lower the first timing by one, so it would be 1680MHz 7-8-8-24. Keep lowering the first digit until it no longer (no pun intended) passes Memtest. Then, start messing with the other timings, always going from left to write in order.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


You should give me a guide to overclocking the memory. I have no idea where to begin with it, and what the exact benefits of it would be.


basicly, you get your CPU OC as high as you can then go back and lower your timings as far as you can without getting errors.

I use memtest86+ to test ram for errors. just run it for ~20min each time you make a change.

I always lower the timings equally untill i get errors or no post like this:

9-9-9-24
8-8-8-23
7-7-7-22
6-6-6-21

say i get no post lower than there, i then lower them one at a time like this

6-6-6-20
6-6-5-20
6-5-5-20
or
5-6-5-20

then just keep lowering each one untill you cannot lower it anymore.

like me, i am stuck at 6-6-5-x but i am still able to keep lowering the x.

Be careful while you are making changes though and backup/write down ALL your bios settings. I have had to clear my cmos 4-5 times now because i tried something that would not post.


----------



## oliverw92

Bios profiles are a godsend


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Bios profiles are a godsend

+1 on that.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

15 is stable, going to 14. (this can't last much longer, I have never seen that timing that low)


----------



## oliverw92

What are the main differences between the V2010b and the Tj07? The Tj07 is a bit taller right?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What are the main differences between the V2010b and the Tj07? The Tj07 is a bit taller right?

TJ07 only has rounded edges on the front not all corners, it has mesh pre-installed in the sides and top, it has two 120mm fans on the back instead of 1, it comes with a rad mount in the top and bottom, it has only 7 pcie slots, mine has 8, and the whole back slides out with the mobo tray in the tj07.

the way i see it is that the TJ07 is a better case stock, but the pc-v2010 is a better blank slate for mods. you get to choose exactly how you want all the cable and fan holes with my case instead of just having lots of pre cut holes to choose from.


----------



## oliverw92

Am i right in saying you can't fit a quad rad in the bottom of the v2010b?

MiniMe is only gonna last me so long because of the low graphics power. Considering asking for a nice rig to last me a long time for my 18th (i'm not the kind of guy who has a party, a pub crawl with mates is much more fun







) and getting most of the lasering etc done by someone like WCUK or ChilledPC. I don't want to do another mod that lasts so god dam long! It is about 7 months since i started MiniMe and it isn't properly finished yet!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Am i right in saying you can't fit a quad rad in the bottom of the v2010b?

MiniMe is only gonna last me so long because of the low graphics power. Considering asking for a nice rig to last me a long time for my 18th (i'm not the kind of guy who has a party, a pub crawl with mates is much more fun







) and getting most of the lasering etc done by someone like WCUK or ChilledPC. I don't want to do another mod that lasts so god dam long! It is about 7 months since i started MiniMe and it isn't properly finished yet!

you can fit a quad in the bottom or the top if you don't mind moving the front IO panel out of the way.

I was going to both a quad in the top and a quad in the bottom for this build, but i decided to do a triple in the top so i could keep the front IO.

I am still gonna do a quad in the bottom though.









btw, it is looking like 6-6-5-14-1T is stable too. How low do you think I can get this?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks like 6-6-5-14 is it. no post at 6-6-5-13.


----------



## nolonger

EDIT: oops, just saw your new post.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

gonna run Prime95 blend for a while now to make sure everything is still good in windows.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hmm, i have stopped workers in prime95...

I have only changed timings since I last tested with prime. should I raise the timings back up a bit or should i try increasing VTT or dimm voltage a bit? (dimm voltage is already at 1.65, but my VTT is at 1.3 so i suppose i could raise it a bit more.)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


hmm, i have stopped workers in prime95...

I have only changed timings since I last tested with prime. should I raise the timings back up a bit or should i try increasing VTT or dimm voltage a bit? (dimm voltage is already at 1.65, but my VTT is at 1.3 so i suppose i could raise it a bit more.)


I would try 6-6-6-14. In the end that will equal a mere 20MB/s bandwidth difference.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I would try 6-6-6-14. In the end that will equal a mere 20MB/s bandwidth difference.


that seems to have fixed my problem. thanks and +rep.

(someone else should give him another rep so he can have a second flame)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


that seems to have fixed my problem. thanks and +rep.










Great







Once you make sure it's stable, get us some benchmarks! Don't think I've seen any yet.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Great







Once you make sure it's stable, get us some benchmarks! Don't think I've seen any yet.


any requests? idk what to use to bench CPU/Memory


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


any requests? idk what to use to bench CPU/Memory


Everest Benchmark is a good indicator. For CPU maybe SuperPi and WPrime 32m? Then get us some 3DMark06 so we can see what the whole system's like.









EDIT: 2 Flames! Woot! Lol


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm, i think i will still go with the TJ07 as i originally intended. I'm going for everything white







For some reason i just love white cases now







Looking to get some custom blocks made with white acetal tops etc.

Very impressed with your RAM overclock mate, nice job!


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Nice job!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Everest Benchmark is a good indicator. For CPU maybe SuperPi and WPrime 32m? Then get us some 3DMark06 so we can see what the whole system's like.









EDIT: 2 Flames! Woot! Lol

which of those are free? I already have super PI and 3Dmark Vantage

oh, and congrats ;-)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hmm, i think i will still go with the TJ07 as i originally intended. I'm going for everything white







For some reason i just love white cases now







Looking to get some custom blocks made with white acetal tops etc.

Very impressed with your RAM overclock mate, nice job!

can't wait to see the build log. 

and thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
Nice job!

thanks!


----------



## nolonger

They're all free. To get Everest for free you have to follow this procedure, though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
They're all free. To get Everest for free you have to follow this procedure, though.

thanks man, another +rep for you.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
They're all free. To get Everest for free you have to follow this procedure, though.

Wow. I'm pretty sure lavalys doesn't know that this is public knowledge now


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


Wow. I'm pretty sure lavalys doesn't know that this is public knowledge now










Better get it fast then!









It's an older version of Everest, so it's not like they could sell it anymore.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Better get it fast then!









It's an older version of Everest, so it's not like they could sell it anymore.


Ahh it is 4.6. I'm on 5.30 and yeah...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, i woke up this morning and my computer had restarted sometime in the night while running P95.

At this point i am not sure what I can do to get it stable. all my voltages are right under the max I feel safe with... :-(


----------



## nolonger

Maybe 6-6-6-18?
If that doesn't work you could try running 2T.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Maybe 6-6-6-18?
If that doesn't work you could try running 2T.


oh yea, I forgot about command rate... these are rated for 2T...

(i think there may be a facepalm in forgeting about command rate, but oh well)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


oh yea, I forgot about command rate... these are rated for 2T...

(i think there may be a facepalm in forgeting about command rate, but oh well)


You could possibly get lower timings with 2T, which means all testing you've done has gone to the crapper I think.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You could possibly get lower timings with 2T, which means all testing you've done has gone to the crapper I think.


yea...

I think i need to test with Prime95 anyway. Memtest was not catching any errors.

Also, I think i have some problems with sub-timings because i just looked at the xmp profile with memset and some of them are way off from normal.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


yea...

I think i need to test with Prime95 anyway. Memtest was not catching any errors.

Also, I think i have some problems with sub-timings because i just looked at the xmp profile with memset and some of them are way off from normal.


Motherboards usually alter subtimings to maintain stability. You might want to set them manually, although the only one that has a notable effect in performance is the Performance Level.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, i felt like trying to make some Pr0n:















































































































































































































so, what do you all think?









oh, and I think I am leaning toward the black bridge for the Mobo block. that red just doesn't seem to be quite the right color for this build. I may change my mind when I see it lit by LEDs though...


----------



## nolonger

The red bridge looks like it'll be pure win once you light it up with LED's.


----------



## oliverw92

With your photos, try getting a big sheet of white paper/card and put it on a table by a window so it is getting loads of natural light. If you have a tripod, use it, if not, get a load of clothes and pile them to support the camera.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


With your photos, try getting a big sheet of white paper/card and put it on a table by a window so it is getting loads of natural light. If you have a tripod, use it, if not, get a load of clothes and pile them to support the camera.


yea, i know, i have just been too lazy.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Nice pics BRA!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Nice pics BRA!!!!






































lol, thanks.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Are u getting full face blocks on the cards? Or not cooling them at all? I don't really remember your build specs.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Are u getting full face blocks on the cards? Or not cooling them at all? I don't really remember your build specs.


I will be getting full cover block eventually, but Idk when or if I will even have my 280's then.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I will be getting full cover block eventually, but Idk when or if I will even have my 280's then.


Id wait for the ownage that will be out in 3-4 months. U know what I'm talking about


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Id wait for the ownage that will be out in 3-4 months. U know what I'm talking about











Yep, hope I can afford it though...

that is most of why I am still unsure.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I sold one of my GTX260s last week because
1) I don't play Crysis anymore and who needs 180 FPS in L4D 2, Dirt 2 doesn't currenly have a SLi profile and it still gets 59 FPS Avg
2) I had SLI off for like 3 weeks and didn't notice till i ran Crysis LOL
3) I'd rather sell it now before it goes down even more in value

98% of my games run perfect on a single GTX 260 so to me it wasn't really worth it to have SLi anymore, and I needed the $$ anyways.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


I sold one of my GTX260s last week because 
1) I don't play Crysis anymore and who needs 180 FPS in L4D 2, Dirt 2 doesn't currenly have a SLi profile and it still gets 59 FPS Avg
2) I had SLI off for like 3 weeks and didn't notice till i ran Crysis LOL
3) I'd rather sell it now before it goes down even more in value

98% of my games run perfect on a single GTX 260 so to me it wasn't really worth it to have SLi anymore, and I needed the $$ anyways.


haha, i barely ever play games that need my system... I just like having a powerful computer.


----------



## oliverw92

I nearly built a case with an ATX i7 rig, mATX 1156 rig and an xbox all inside it, all watercooled. But i went with minime instead


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I nearly built a case with an ATX i7 rig, mATX 1156 rig and an xbox all inside it, all watercooled. But i went with minime instead









haha, that was probably better for your wallet...


----------



## oliverw92

Tell me about it, 2 quad rads, 2 dual rads, 4 d5's, hot swap bays, about Â£300 of acrylic


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Tell me about it, 2 quad rads, 2 dual rads, 4 d5's, hot swap bays, about Â£300 of acrylic









and two high end intel builds...


----------



## oliverw92

Yup







Dream PC alright


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yup







Dream PC alright










i think it would have to be plural...


----------



## oliverw92

Haha yeah









Just found something epic, EK make white acetal blocks for the x58 LE and 5850


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Haha yeah









Just found something epic, EK make white acetal blocks for the x58 LE and 5850










links? that sounds hot...


----------



## nolonger

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...al-nickel.html

Awesome.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

nice. if i was into a white build i might have to look into that.


----------



## oliverw92

Guess what i'm doing







Looking to get FrozenQ to make me a white T-Virus res, then do a completely white TJ07, EVGA x58 LE, white top rad because it can be seen, white tubing, black bitspower compressions. Should be blinging


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


black bitspower compressions.


black sparkle or matte black?

oh, and let me know when the worklog is up. ;-)


----------



## nolonger

It'll look something like this? http://hardocp.com/image.html?image=...1fMV8zX2wuanBn
If so, PM me the work log when you get to it!








If not, send me a PM anyway! Lol


----------



## oliverw92

Won't be for a while, i want to do it as an 18th present, my mum was gonna take me to NY for the weekend, but i really don't want to do it, would rather build a pc for less money lol. I mean, it would be so expensive, and we would be jetlagged the whole time. And i woudl have to take 2 days off school just before my final exams.

Yeah it will look similar to Subsets build, just more white than his lmao







Gonna have a few unique things as well.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

smallest update ever:










just showed up in my mailbox from frozencpu.com

Also, got a shipping confirmation from performance-pcs.com for all my other parts.







should be here by the end of the week. (can't wait)

still have not heard about the backplate since i sent it back to them, but they are exchanging it. (hopefully it will be here about the same time as everything else.)


----------



## oliverw92

win


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*









win


I was amused by how small that bottle is. it must be some potent stuff...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Finally got here after a two-week shipping FUBAR because my school closed the main office of my apartment for the winter break. (got here just in time though, UPS tracking says everything else should be here tomorrow)


----------



## oliverw92

1/2 id, 3/4 od?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

3/8 ID 5/8 OD

this stuff is awesome. It is crazy flexible. you can bend it with like an inch radius and it does not kink. you pretty much have to bend it around a sharp edge for it to kink.

edit: you are getting really close to 3 flames there oliver.


----------



## oliverw92

Win 3 flames!

My loop just leaked all over my motherboard







Pump is leaking and there is a hole in the rad. Pump is also running so goddam hot, i basically just burnt myself on the base (it is a pump + block combo)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 







Win 3 flames!

My loop just leaked all over my motherboard







Pump is leaking and there is a hole in the rad. Pump is also running so goddam hot, i basically just burnt myself on the base (it is a pump + block combo)

Oh dear







Lets hope you're not as unlucky as I was and you don't lose your board and RAM. Cost me all my savings just to get my pc running again -.-

I've never seen a pump/block combo before. Got any pictures?


----------



## oliverw92

Google the swiftech apogee. I hate it now lol. Noisy brute lol. The motherboard is running btw







The time spent with cotton buds, UV lights (shows where the coolant is







) and methylated spirit was well worth it! I also cooked it in the oven on 100 celcius for 20 minutes to dry it out. Will run it on air for a bit now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Google the swiftech apogee. I hate it now lol. Noisy brute lol. The motherboard is running btw







The time spent with cotton buds, UV lights (shows where the coolant is







) and methylated spirit was well worth it! I also cooked it in the oven on 100 celcius for 20 minutes to dry it out. Will run it on air for a bit now.


poor minimi, i feel sorry for him...xD or is it a she?









but we are getting offtopic, talking about classy machine here isnt it? xD


----------



## oliverw92

Can't wait for this stuff to arrive. Is it barbs and stuff?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Google the swiftech apogee. I hate it now lol. Noisy brute lol. The motherboard is running btw







The time spent with cotton buds, UV lights (shows where the coolant is







) and methylated spirit was well worth it! I also cooked it in the oven on 100 celcius for 20 minutes to dry it out. Will run it on air for a bit now.


I normally use my UV lights to check over the board too (I have UV car radiator coolant in my loop rather than the pc stuff. The colour doesn't stain the tubes like the horrible feser dyes) but for some reason I didn't think about it. Could've saved me 5-600 dollars....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*









Win 3 flames!

My loop just leaked all over my motherboard







Pump is leaking and there is a hole in the rad. Pump is also running so goddam hot, i basically just burnt myself on the base (it is a pump + block combo)


Dude, don't tell me that NOW right before I get into water cooling. 

glad everything is good though


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Can't wait for this stuff to arrive. Is it barbs and stuff?

3 x enermax "magma" 120mm fans
10 x bitspower matte black 3/8" (5/8") compression fittings
1 x swiftech mcp355
1 x bitspower mini water tank pump top
1 x swiftech mcr320 triple 120mm radiator
1 x danger den delrin fillport
1 x koolance 4-fan wiring harness, 3-pin (will be modding this to fit perfectly)


----------



## oliverw92

bitspower blacks









enermax magmas


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 







bitspower blacks









enermax magmas









exactly.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Dude, don't tell me that NOW right before I get into water cooling. 

glad everything is good though


Haha, don't worry about it. It's not something that happens often if you're careful. Usually the only thing that you will get water on is your video card and as long as you clean that up pretty quick, there's nothing to worry about


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

What brand tubing? I am looking into black or white tubing in case I get another mobo later and it does not match the red tubing. Black and White can usually match most colors. Red on the other hand I find it harder to.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


What brand tubing? I am looking into black or white tubing in case I get another mobo later and it does not match the red tubing. Black and White can usually match most colors. Red on the other hand I find it harder to.


It is PrimoChill Primoflex PRO LRT 3/8 ID 5/8 OD tubing


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Ok. I wanna get 7/16 tube




























I should order it now, but I still have 11ft of Masterkleer. Enough for 2 loops.


----------



## oliverw92

Bah 11ft is nothing, my sponsors sent me 8m of Tygon tubing @ Â£8 a metre by mistake, i only need 75cm for minime


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Bah 11ft is nothing, my sponsors sent me 8m of Tygon tubing @ Â£8 a metre by mistake, i only need 75cm for minime










HA!

excess much?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

:-D

still have not gotten my HK backplate back yet though... :-(

good thing i have some modding to do before i need it anyway. hopefully I will get it before too long. although I could just use it without the backplate untill i get it in.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*











:-D

still have not gotten my HK backplate back yet though... :-(

good thing i have some modding to do before i need it anyway. hopefully I will get it before too long. although I could just use it without the backplate untill i get it in.


Don't use it without a back plate, just don't.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Don't use it without a back plate, just don't.


I don't really plan on it. It says you can though.


----------



## oliverw92

Nothing wrong with not using a backplate, just have to use a plastic/paper washer and be careful when tightening.


----------



## oliverw92

kevin was it you offering PSU extensions? Do you do 8pin/6pin GPU too and can you do it in white?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


kevin was it you offering PSU extensions? Do you do 8pin/6pin GPU too and can you do it in white?


I have a 24-pin extension laying around that i have listed for sale with optional sleeveing. I had not considered taking orders, but I suppose I could...

I don't have white sleeve on hand, but I could get some.


----------



## oliverw92

I'm pretty sure the minime motherboard has got issues, so this 'white build' i have been talking about is looking more and more possible. Sounds a bit selfish, but i want to put as little 'effort' and time into it as possible, since i'm tired of modding lol. Hence why i ask if you can do 1x white 24pin and 2x 6pin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I'm pretty sure the minime motherboard has got issues, so this 'white build' i have been talking about is looking more and more possible. Sounds a bit selfish, but i want to put as little 'effort' and time into it as possible, since i'm tired of modding lol. Hence why i ask if you can do 1x white 24pin and 2x 6pin










you just want extensions or want me to do an entire PSU for you? (I can even do custom lengths on the cables)


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm, how much would you charge for the extensions and how much for the entire PSU? I have a feeling it would be alot for the PSU


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hmm, how much would you charge for the extensions and how much for the entire PSU? I have a feeling it would be alot for the PSU










800$, u pay shipping, plus pay for my food. So about 900$ for a full PSU sleeve job, U pay the sleeves too. Add 100$ more for out of USA residents.

so 1000$ to sleeve a PSU, no less, I wear Michael Jacksons glove while sleeving.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
800$, u pay shipping, plus pay for my food. So about 900$ for a full PSU sleeve job, U pay the sleeves too. Add 100$ more for out of USA residents.

so 1000$ to sleeve a PSU, no less, I wear Michael Jacksons glove while sleeving.

I'll do it $100 cheaper since I've never done it before haha.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


800$, u pay shipping, plus pay for my food. So about 900$ for a full PSU sleeve job, U pay the sleeves too. Add 100$ more for out of USA residents.

so 1000$ to sleeve a PSU, no less, I wear Michael Jacksons glove while sleeving.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I'll do it $100 cheaper since I've never done it before haha.


lol, I gave him a quote of $160-240 depending on the PSU. That's including sleeve, heatshrink, and labor (not the actual PSU). I would say that offer stands for anyone, but I think i would have to pay OCN for artisan rights to make it official...

oh, and BTW, I am holding an unopened box in my lap that says performance-pcs.com on it.


----------



## oliverw92

Win









Hopefully as you said in email, extensions would be cheaper lol







Shipping a PSU to the US would KILL


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got a box full of win in the mail today!









but first a cool shot of the tubing i got and forgot about:










and now, the excitement. 

first up, $90 worth of BitsPower compressions:










and a Delrin fillport (w/ compression attached already) :










some nifty fans:










Swiftech MCR360:





































MCP355 w/ BitsPower mini water tank res. top:














































everything together:



















so, here is were I realized I had a problem...



















I had heard that 1/2" compressions did not fit on a Heatkiller 3.0, well evidently 3/8" ID w/ 5/8" OD do not fit either... :-(

But it's ok, I ordered one of these to be here ASAP:










also, I have not gotten my backplate back yet, so those will be the deciding factors for when I get everything put together.

let me know what y'all think! 

also, should i get some Teflon tape for the threads even though everything has O-rings?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cool stuff kevin, now put it in the case xD
oh wait, you dont have your backplate









kidding, i know how it feels


----------



## nolonger

I'd say Teflon tape isn't needed, but then I've never liquid cooled before. I think it'd become evident on the leak test if you need any.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


cool stuff kevin, now put it in the case xD
oh wait, you dont have your backplate









kidding, i know how it feels


haha, The backplate is less important than that extra fitting i didn't know i would need...

oh, and nice white text. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I think it'd become evident on the leak test if you need any.


I would like to avoid that... 

I think i am gonna use it just to be safe.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, The backplate is less important than that extra fitting i didn't know i would need...

oh, and nice white text. ;-)

I would like to avoid that... 

I think i am gonna use it just to be safe.


My concern would be looks, but as long as it doesn't show I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


My concern would be looks, but as long as it doesn't show I guess it doesn't matter.


yea, it would not show.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ive got the same block, only the copper one, and im using a 90* barb. I was using normal barbs with tierips to secure the 1/2id tubing, but i couldnt secure them with any other thing. Now i can use clamps on both of the barbs. Your way is the nicer way, but im not really concerned about that, looks pretty good this way.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ive got the same block, only the copper one, and im using a 90* barb. I was using normal barbs with tierips to secure the 1/2id tubing, but i couldnt secure them with any other thing. Now i can use clamps on both of the barbs. Your way is the nicer way, but im not really concerned about that, looks pretty good this way.


I have plain barbs that i could just use with hose clamps, but i really don't want to have to do that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I have plain barbs that i could just use with hose clamps, but i really don't want to have to do that.

indeed, you shouldnt use them. Ur pc is more about the looks than mine, so go with the nice compression fittings


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

EPIC parts. Tho I think a rotary fitting would have been a better choice for the HK< because what if that non rotary 45 doesnt end up in the right direction?


----------



## oliverw92

Teflon tape is not needed, you have o-rings on your compression fittings. Trust me







Just make sure you screw in the compressions tight enough. Use a spanner to tighten them enough, i did. just make sure you don't do them too tight into acrylic. I cracked my Bitspower T-block by tightening up the fittings too much.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Teflon tape is not needed, you have o-rings on your compression fittings. Trust me







Just make sure you screw in the compressions tight enough. Use a spanner to tighten them enough, i did. just make sure you don't do them too tight into acrylic. I cracked my Bitspower T-block by tightening up the fittings too much.

what type of spanner should i use? I don't want to scratch off the matte black finish, be cause it is really thin.

also, the threads in the acrylic res top are REALLY tight. is that normal?

oh, and ygpm. ;-)


----------



## oliverw92

Ygpm back!

I used an adjustable spanner, just make sure the spanner fits snug on it and it shouldn't scratch.

The threads shouldn't be really tight, no. You appear to have them in already though, so as long as nothing has cracked around the hole then you should be fine.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Crrank them down with 100Ft Lbs of tq























JK but I just do all my barbs snug then crank them 1/4 turn more


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The threads shouldn't be really tight, no. You appear to have them in already though, so as long as nothing has cracked around the hole then you should be fine.

they are only like 1/2 a thread in in those pics. much farther than that and it gets really tight, like, i can't turn them tight.


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm, look at the threads and see if there are any imperfections.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hmm, look at the threads and see if there are any imperfections.


no imperfections. I think they just used a very low tolerance tap. If I thread the fitting in and out repeatedly it does thread in farther and easier each time. (taking that very slow though, I don't want to mess up the threads)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, classy has some new holes. ;-)

pics coming later when I am done.

also, i got a confirmation that my 1366 backplate is now on it's way, so i should have the last two peices next monday or tuesday.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


so, classy has some new holes. ;-)

pics coming later when I am done.

also, i got a confirmation that my 1366 backplate is now on it's way, so i should have the last two peices next monday or tuesday.


yay








cant wait to see more progress


----------



## oliverw92

Winz0rz


----------



## kevingreenbmx

classy is all naked... 

quick question though, Should I have the rad fans blow air into the top of the case or out of the top of the case?

I will have the 3 rad fans, 1 exaust in the back of the case, and one intake in front of the video cards.


----------



## MijnWraak

Not sure on the fan orientation, but I've got a question for you









Would there be a large difference between the clean cut sleeving you got and THIS sleeving? It's cheaper per foot than the other one so I figured if I could save $7 why not?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs191.snc3/19843_261091521362_600936362_3923885_6294135_n.jpg

classy is all naked... 

quick question though, Should I have the rad fans blow air into the top of the case or out of the top of the case?

I will have the 3 rad fans, 1 exaust in the back of the case, and one intake in front of the video cards.


think like the hot air does, let it rise up








so make them exhaust the hot air trough the top, thats the best imo


----------



## oliverw92

Exhaust through the top definately.

Lmao, that looks crazy nekked


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


Not sure on the fan orientation, but I've got a question for you









Would there be a large difference between the clean cut sleeving you got and THIS sleeving? It's cheaper per foot than the other one so I figured if I could save $7 why not?


PET sleeve is crap. you can see straight through it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


think like the hot air does, let it rise up








so make them exhaust the hot air trough the top, thats the best imo


thats what i was thinking, i just thought it would look better the other way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Exhaust through the top definately.

Lmao, that looks crazy nekked










thanks.

and yea, it does.


----------



## Reoisasa

I have another question regarding the sleeving.

Do you have any clue what the difference is between the "clean cut" you used and this:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-8-B...fAudioQ5fVideo

Both say they are manufactured by techflex, but the not "clean cut" is significantly cheaper.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reoisasa*


I have another question regarding the sleeving.

Do you have any clue what the difference is between the "clean cut" you used and this:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-8-B...fAudioQ5fVideo

Both say they are manufactured by techflex, but the not "clean cut" is significantly cheaper.


if you read the description it is more of the PET sleeve. it is just a dark Grey color.

If you want black sleeve get the clean cut. it is WAY nicer than PET.

the only reason to get PET is if you want color.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Got the beginnings of installing the loop for yall.









I installed the Rad and fill port into the case.

first i marked out the screw hole locations and drilled pilot holes:










Then i drilled out the holes to full size and test fitted the rad:




























(yep, that is a freind's foot)

Then I took the rad back off and marked out the holes for airflow:










next I drilled some holes so i could get the jig saw blade through to start cutting:










cut out the circles:




























Then I marked out and cut a 1" hole for the fill port (not easy to do with a jig saw, it's too tight a turn):



















with the tape off:










After a bit of sanding:










after a lot of sanding:










with the fill port in:



















with the rad and fillport both in:




























added some fanage:










Powered them up to see how loud they were (couldn't here then at all over my current delta fan that was across the room):










and a final outside shot:










I am quite pleased with how it turned out, particularly since I could not afford a big hole saw.









The holes will not always be sitting like that uncovered. I plan to get these from MNPCtech.com when I can afford them:










Let me know what you think!


----------



## Infrabasse

Looking clean









Are you absolutely positive than these grills fit next to each other considering the fan spacing ? Better double check with Bill...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Looking clean









Are you absolutely positive than these grills fit next to each other considering the fan spacing ? Better double check with Bill...


I will check with bill, but I know they do because they where used in Project PURE.


----------



## Infrabasse

Oh ok, I wasn't too sure.

May I ask what overall rad+fan thickness you end up with?
May look into a top rad solution on my 2010 too but it looks kinda tight. Does it overlap your motherboard a little?


----------



## Reoisasa

How easy was it to cut out those holes with your jig-saw? I'm in the same situation, six fan holes to cut and too cheap to buy a hole-saw. I have a dremel too, so I'm torn as to what would be better to use.

It looks great! i Think I'm going to use your worklog as reference when I start cabling my current project. Real good stuff so far!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

The rad + fans are a total of 60mm thick. the fans being 25mm and the rad being 35mm.

This rad is one of the thinner ones though, so others will take up more space.

the fans do overlap the motherboard a little. the fans edge is right above the topmost standoff.

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reoisasa*


How easy was it to cut out those holes with your jig-saw? I'm in the same situation, six fan holes to cut and too cheap to buy a hole-saw. I have a dremel too, so I'm torn as to what would be better to use.

It looks great! i Think I'm going to use your worklog as reference when I start cabling my current project. Real good stuff so far!


Thanks! i'm honored.

it was not hard at all. Just use a decent blade. And i would not reccomend using a dremel for this.


----------



## Reoisasa

Somehow I never thought of using a jig-saw for fan holes (even though I planned on it for the windows), so you might have just saved me lot of trouble/money.

You might have said it before, but how much sleeving did you use in total?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reoisasa*


Somehow I never thought of using a jig-saw for fan holes (even though I planned on it for the windows), so you might have just saved me lot of trouble/money.

You might have said it before, but how much sleeving did you use in total?


about 180 ft. and 14 ft of heatshrink

update:

I have just bought a sunbeam fan controller from SmasherBasher that is modded into one of the lian li mesh front panels.









It should look awesome in classy.


----------



## oliverw92

Oooo dam nice jigsawing kev!

I'm afraid to say those grills won't fit your rad







I just measured mine on MiniMe and the centre of the hole is 9mm from the edge of the thing. You only have 15mm to play with between the holes, not 18. The only reason it works on PURE is because he is using an old-style Thermochill rad with 24mm(?) spacing.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Oooo dam nice jigsawing kev!

I'm afraid to say those grills won't fit your rad







I just measured mine on MiniMe and the centre of the hole is 9mm from the edge of the thing. You only have 15mm to play with between the holes, not 18. The only reason it works on PURE is because he is using an old-style Thermochill rad with 24mm(?) spacing.

thanks. 

and yea, thats what bill just told me. :-(

Guess I will have to get creative with something... any ideas?


----------



## oliverw92

Get a bitspower one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/95...45&id=Sc6D5n7u

They look really nice.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Get a bitspower one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/95...45&id=Sc6D5n7u

They look really nice.


the one you linked is for 3x140mm, but i do like it.

Performance-pcs.com has this one:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22948

it's the same, just 3x120mm right?


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


the one you linked is for 3x140mm, but i do like it.

Performance-pcs.com has this one:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22948

it's the same, just 3x120mm right?


I think it might interfere with your fillport and tube thru-holes, though


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*


I think it might interfere with your fillport and tube thru-holes, though










yea, i was thinking that, but there are ways around that.

I also don't care about the through holes.


----------



## oliverw92

No it won't interfere with your fillport, and what do you mean 'through holes? The fan grill only covers where the fans would go, i.e. it will go a max of 7.5mm outside of the centre of the screw holes


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Fan grills add a lot of noise... They look sweet but the noise they add is a drawback. It's not so bad in this situation since the grills aren't right on top of the fans.

Great rad placement though and those cuts look very nicely done too. I can't wait to get started on my new build. So jealous of you!


----------



## oliverw92

TBH the rads add more noise than the fan grills. You only really notice the noise if you have really high powered fans, which kev doesn't.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No it won't interfere with your fillport, and what do you mean 'through holes? The fan grill only covers where the fans would go, i.e. it will go a max of 7.5mm outside of the centre of the screw holes












The grill takes up more space than just the screw holes. The through holes are where the tubes go through the case to the rad back into the case (although I guess he won't be using those since the barbs will be on the inside of the case by the fillport)










See the four empty holes on the edges of the grill - the edges are quite far from the fan holes themselves.


----------



## oliverw92

Ah yes i see your point. First rad grill i have seen that does that, didn't notice it before. The fillport still looks like it might just clear. You could work it out, kevin, by using photoshop or some other program to work out the pixel to mm ratio. You know the distance between the fan screws so you can then work out the distance off the end.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Great rad placement though and those cuts look very nicely done too. I can't wait to get started on my new build. So jealous of you!

Thanks! and don't be jealous, just start working. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ah yes i see your point. First rad grill i have seen that does that, didn't notice it before. The fillport still looks like it might just clear. You could work it out, kevin, by using photoshop or some other program to work out the pixel to mm ratio. You know the distance between the fan screws so you can then work out the distance off the end.

yea, I'll probably do that at some point.

I may order some of these first to see if my cuts are good enough to look good with just them:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25...tl=g47c223s548


----------



## oliverw92

I could always laser cut you an acrylic one


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I could always laser cut you an acrylic one










yea, I was considering asking you too, but I don't really want acrylic on the outside of the case...

I told you some of my plans to use it inside the case in PM, but I want to keep it all black anodized aluminum outside.

If I were to change my mind on that, is there any way you could mill out the back of the acrylic so that those mesh things I linked would fit under it smoothly?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Did u use a template to cut the 3 holes? Or just measure by hand and wing it?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Did u use a template to cut the 3 holes? Or just measure by hand and wing it?


I marked it out with a scale and compass then went at it with an electric jigsaw


----------



## oliverw92

Kevin what i could do is make the grill out of two pieces of 5mm glued together. The inside piece would just be an outline so it raises the top piece up for the mesh grills to fit into. I could then use a router to roundover the edges and polish the two edges up.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Kevin what i could do is make the grill out of two pieces of 5mm glued together. The inside piece would just be an outline so it raises the top piece up for the mesh grills to fit into. I could then use a router to roundover the edges and polish the two edges up.


hmm... I really don't want it that thick though...

are there thinner sheets?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks! and don't be jealous, just start working. 


Wish I could! I have to wait until the 690 2 advanced is released in NZ which is late February/early march. All I can do for now is paint fans and sleeve a couple of cables









It's nice being able to watch other peoples builds though. Keeps me excited about my own. If I wasn't watching yours I might have lost motivation to do mine already.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Wish I could! I have to wait until the 690 2 advanced is released in NZ which is late February/early march. All I can do for now is paint fans and sleeve a couple of cables









It's nice being able to watch other peoples builds though. Keeps me excited about my own. If I wasn't watching yours I might have lost motivation to do mine already.


haha, i like being a motivation.









have you started a worklog yet?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, i like being a motivation.









have you started a worklog yet?


Yes and no really. I'm using the worklog from my CM 690 since it's a follow on from that (cm 690 to cm 690 2 advanced), but I haven't uploaded any pictures or plans for the new case just yet. That's to come in the next week or so. The link is in my sig.

I might have been able to start working on it all much sooner if Amazon weren't so cruel by not shipping the case to NZ


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yes and no really. I'm using the worklog from my CM 690 since it's a follow on from that (cm 690 to cm 690 2 advanced), but I haven't uploaded any pictures or plans for the new case just yet. That's to come in the next week or so. The link is in my sig.

I might have been able to start working on it all much sooner if Amazon weren't so cruel by not shipping the case to NZ










You should start a new thread when you get the new case. It will make it more exciting. ;-)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


You should start a new thread when you get the new case. It will make it more exciting. ;-)


You reckon? I was thinking about doing that but wasn't too sure. Maybe I will then. Start nice and fresh with all the new hardware


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


You reckon? I was thinking about doing that but wasn't too sure. Maybe I will then. Start nice and fresh with all the new hardware










You definitely should. I haven't seen any build logs featuring the 690 II yet and I can't wait until I do.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, this will be my last post from classy for a few days, she is about to get some water blocks.









I just went to the drugstore and got some distilled water. I will post an update later tonight from my laptop.


----------



## oliverw92

Winzorz


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
alright, this will be my last post from classy for a few days, she is about to get some water blocks.









I just went to the drugstore and got some distilled water. I will post an update later tonight from my laptop.

Sweet! Must have pics!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

sleeved the pump wires:










installed the fillport hose:
















































































































































































































This is what i am using to power the pump while leak testing







:













































































































I am leak testing for 24-48 hours now. I will re-assemble everything else after that. Expect better photography then. ;-)

sorry for no comments, it is now 3:33 AM here and i am very very tired despite being excited about finishing my first water build.









let me know how yall like it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I think it's AWESOME. Hell, I can't wait to see it fully completed. You must be so excited that it's nearly complete!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I think it's AWESOME. Hell, I can't wait to see it fully completed. You must be so excited that it's nearly complete!

Haha, thanks alot. 

I would not call it nearly complete though unless you are just talking about the first loop. I have a whole loop to add still. I also have some fun with acrylic planned and some sneakyness with drives. ;-)

I am very excited to have my first loop almost done, but there is far more still to come (much of which I have not revealed yet).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Haha, thanks alot. 

I would not call it nearly complete though unless you are just talking about the first loop. I have a whole loop to add still. I also have some fun with acrylic planned and some sneakyness with drives. ;-)

I am very excited to have my first loop almost done, but there is far more still to come (much of which I have not revealed yet).









Oh really? That's pretty exciting! I hate secretive things yet I also love them


----------



## oliverw92

Nice man! Can't wait for more!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nice man! Can't wait for more!


Thanks! 

I am pretty pleased with how everything looks. the only thing I don't really like is the res, but that is temporary anyway. I am very glad i went with the Red tubing and those fittings though.







they are hot.

Quick question, The water level in my fill line went down about 2-3 cm over night, can that be attributed to air bubbles working their way out or should i be concerned that there is a leak?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks! 

I am pretty pleased with how everything looks. the only thing I don't really like is the res, but that is temporary anyway. I am very glad i went with the Red tubing and those fittings though.







they are hot.

Quick question, The water level in my fill line went down about 2-3 cm over night, can that be attributed to air bubbles working their way out or should i be concerned that there is a leak?


Most likely air from the CPU block/rad/pump. When leak testing you should use some kind of poster paper (forgot the name) which will show if your loop leaks. Lets say it leaks, the paper would loose its color and show a huge splash mark.


----------



## oliverw92

Definately air, just top it up again.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Most likely air from the CPU block/rad/pump. When leak testing you should use some kind of poster paper (forgot the name) which will show if your loop leaks. Lets say it leaks, the paper would loose its color and show a huge splash mark.


how exactly would i do that with everything in the case?

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Definately air, just top it up again.


Thats what i figured.

thanks guys!


----------



## nolonger

Just place a sheet on top of your video card and one on the bottom of the case below the pump is what I would do.


----------



## oliverw92

As nolonger said, put some tissue ontop of the gpus, bottom of the case, around the pump, around the cpu socket


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Just place a sheet on top of your video card and one on the bottom of the case below the pump is what I would do.

haha, well I don't have a video card in ATM... and wouldn't the leaking water just drizzle down the motherboard? I can imagine that it is possible to have a leak that would never get that piece of poster board wet...

edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
As nolonger said, put some tissue ontop of the gpus, bottom of the case, around the pump, around the cpu socket

you are really good at posting the same time I do. 

that makes more sense though, thanks.


----------



## xmisery

subbed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
subbed

Thanks.


----------



## Rick Arter

Great work rig looks sweet.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
Great work rig looks sweet.

thank you.


----------



## AnG3L

Really neat and sexy work there man! Mod on!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Really neat and sexy work there man! Mod on!









Thank you very much.









oh, and I will. ;-)


----------



## ChickenInferno

Getting so close to the finish line now I can see it.

Again, very very classy!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
Getting so close to the finish line now I can see it.

Again, very very classy!

haha, i think the finish is farther away than you think... 

Thank you very much though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, I have been leak testing for 33 hours now, do yall think i can consider it safe yet?

the water level has not gone down at all since i got the last of the air bubbles out and the pump has been running full tilt the whole time. and there are no leaks that i can find.

oh, and thanks for the rep's guys.







I am now up to 200. only 50 more till 3 flames.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Ugh...

It is leaking.

I did not have a leak untill i turned off the pump, but then the top to the resevior started dripping.

Any ideas?

I don't think i can get that top any tighter...

i am pretty bummed right now... :-(


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

you could use any kind of sealing tape, like that stuff you use if your barbs leak, it helped me out with a few leaks...

its a pity man, after 33 hours, its a shame that thing's leaking now...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


you could use any kind of sealing tape, like that stuff you use if your barbs leak, it helped me out with a few leaks...

its a pity man, after 33 hours, its a shame that thing's leaking now...










I just went to the hardware store and got a roll of Teflon tape and a tube of silicon caulk.

I taped the threads and put caulk on both sides of the o-ring and threaded it in tight. then I went back and put a bead of caulk all the way around the seam between the res and the lid.

If that thing leaks again it is going in the trash and i am gonna just order an inverse t-virus res and an xspc acytal pump top now and use the jug the distilled water came in as a res until I get it.


----------



## oliverw92

YAY t-virus









I have to say i am not impressed with bitspowers plastic stuff. I had a T-block that leaked


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


YAY t-virus









I have to say i am not impressed with bitspowers plastic stuff. I had a T-block that leaked


yea, they just need to keep making nice fittings...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

+1 @ the fittings









nice job kevin, i hope it wont leak at allit should leak, wanna see the t virus xD 
leaking watercooling is the worst thing i could think of in my pc....


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

Looks great, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


+1 @ the fittings









nice job kevin, i hope it wont leak at allit should leak, wanna see the t virus xD 
leaking watercooling is the worst thing i could think of in my pc....


thanks, i love these fittings.









and I don't think you will be seeing the t-virus quite yet. It seems to be holding and I am posting this post from Classy. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zombies8myBrain*


Looks great, can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks! same here. 

oh, here is a quick screen of temps at stock speeds w/ Prime95










not the best, but we will see how it does with my OC'd settings.

I will also be re-seating the CPU block when i get the back plate in.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hey kev, what size sleeving did you get? I'm looking at getting the same stuff as you had to do my psu. I've never done it before so not sure what sizes I'm supposed to get.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Hey kev, what size sleeving did you get? I'm looking at getting the same stuff as you had to do my psu. I've never done it before so not sure what sizes I'm supposed to get.

This post should help you out.


----------



## xquisit

I wish you the best of luck, let us know what happens!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
This post should help you out.

Excellent that's perfect. I'm actually talking to that same guy atm. Someone else recommended him. 200ft of sleeving? Yikes. This'll be mighty expensive for something that won't even be seen







But if I'm gonna do it, I might as well do it right and not cut corners.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I wish you the best of luck, let us know what happens!

thank you. 

everything seems fine as of now...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Excellent that's perfect. I'm actually talking to that same guy atm. Someone else recommended him. 200ft of sleeving? Yikes. This'll be mighty expensive for something that won't even be seen







But if I'm gonna do it, I might as well do it right and not cut corners.

It cost me about $60 for all my sleeving supplies.

Update on my temps:

I am actually not all that impressed with my CPU temps. :-(

they are only about 10-12c beetter than my H50...

Idle:










Load (30 min prime95):










I do think my temps will be better when i get the backplate though. Without the backplate i am afraid of bending the PCB too much, and trust me, it does bend quite a bit, so i do not have the block very tight.

but hey, 12c is 12c.  (and this is also with my ****ty chip that needs 1.41v for 4ghz to be 100% stable)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
It cost me about $60 for all my sleeving supplies.

Update on my temps:

I am actually not all that impressed with my CPU temps. :-(

they are only about 10-12c beetter than my H50...

Idle:

Load (30 min prime95):

I do think my temps will be better when i get the backplate though. Without the backplate i am afraid of bending the PCB too much, and trust me, it does bend quite a bit, so i do not have the block very tight.

but hey, 12c is 12c.  (and this is also with my ****ty chip that needs 1.41v for 4ghz to be 100% stable)


Bad luck







I had an Opteron 165 chip that was supposed to be from the best batch. Everyone was getting that thing over 3gHz but mine wouldn't go past 2.7







Sometimes you just get unlucky.

Also I have to take currency conversion into consideration







But for 200ft of sleeving minus shipping it'll cost me $54NZ. I'm happy enough with that









Rep for that post too.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
thank you. 

everything seems fine as of now...

It cost me about $60 for all my sleeving supplies.

Update on my temps:

I am actually not all that impressed with my CPU temps. :-(

they are only about 10-12c beetter than my H50...

Idle:










Load (30 min prime95):










I do think my temps will be better when i get the backplate though. Without the backplate i am afraid of bending the PCB too much, and trust me, it does bend quite a bit, so i do not have the block very tight.

but hey, 12c is 12c.  (and this is also with my ****ty chip that needs 1.41v for 4ghz to be 100% stable)

Pumping 1.41v through that baby and only barely hitting 71C is actually pretty good temps for an i7 with HT on. That is right on par with mine. Currently, I am at 1.44375v (Bios) (1.442v Fluke) and am hitting 77C on prime95 Small FTTs. That's just about right, but you may notice a difference in vcore needed for your oc.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

temps are a bit high








im running idle @15c with my phenom 965, and stressed @ 35c with 15c idle. im using the copper HK.

nice that its up and running now m8, i hope it wont leak again


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
Pumping 1.41v through that baby and only barely hitting 71C is actually pretty good temps for an i7 with HT on. That is right on par with mine. Currently, I am at 1.44375v (Bios) (1.442v Fluke) and am hitting 77C on prime95 Small FTTs. That's just about right, but you may notice a difference in vcore needed for your oc.

alright, guess I am not doing so bad then.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
temps are a bit high








im running idle @15c with my phenom 965, and stressed @ 35c with 15c idle. im using the copper HK.

nice that its up and running now m8, i hope it wont leak again









haha, don't amd chips run cooler though? whatever works though, I am not that concerned about the temps. as long as they are lower than before.

and thanks, me too.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
temps are a bit high








im running idle @15c with my phenom 965, and stressed @ 35c with 15c idle. im using the copper HK.

nice that its up and running now m8, i hope it wont leak again









Unless your ambient is 15C or below, those temps are impossible. Water cannot go subambient with doing things like lowering the ambient, putting the radiator in ice water, or including a peltier chiller in your reservoir. Water cooling is pretty bad about idle temps but the change in temperature (delta T) from idle to load is what's important. I idle at around 41C (Ambient around 22-24C) but load at 77C with a delta T of only 36C, which is great for 4.5ghz 1.442v


----------



## oliverw92

Those temps are pretty decent mate, ignore idle temperatures they mean nothing. You should shave a few C off with your backplate. Don't forget you have all the mobo chips in that too which adds a fair amount of heat dump.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

temps are pretty nice indeed, the thing i was trying to say is my 965 is 3.4ghz stock at 1.4 volts and pretty low too, and im using a backplate.

The backplate will drop the temps a bit, and the northbridge etc will add a few degree's so you'll see some lower temps if you use that. Removing the motherboardblocks would decrease a bit more, but wouldnt look that cool









btw, my ambient is always low cause i hate a hot room, pretty hot blooded myselve...xD


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Those temps are pretty decent mate, ignore idle temperatures they mean nothing. You should shave a few C off with your backplate. Don't forget you have all the mobo chips in that too which adds a fair amount of heat dump.

alright, thanks alot.









My north-bridge is down to 26c where it was at 90c before.







(checked by running prime for 30-60min and then rebooting to bios immediately)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
temps are pretty nice indeed, the thing i was trying to say is my 965 is 3.4ghz stock at 1.4 volts and pretty low too, and im using a backplate.

The backplate will drop the temps a bit, and the northbridge etc will add a few degree's so you'll see some lower temps if you use that. Removing the motherboardblocks would decrease a bit more, but wouldnt look that cool









btw, my ambient is always low cause i hate a hot room, pretty hot blooded myselve...xD

mmk, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


My north-bridge is down to 26c where it was at 90c before.







(checked by running prime for 30-60min and then rebooting to bios immediately)

mmk, thanks for clarifying. 


no problem









and darn, thats one of the biggest temp drops ive ever seen








thats 64c drop, nice one xD


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


no problem









and darn, thats one of the biggest temp drops ive ever seen








thats 64c drop, nice one xD


haha, i know right?


----------



## scottath

Very bad stock mount or just very good cooling?


----------



## nolonger

High end Intel NB tend to run hot. My x48 is running at 60ÂºC under load and I have the extra Asus fan supplied with the board.


----------



## scottath

those asus extra fans are ment to be used with WCing - not air cooling.....anyhow.
My old baord (Asus P5E - X38) ran pretty dam warm also - so i strapped a ~40mm fan directly over the NB.....worked well


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Very bad stock mount or just very good cooling?


bit of both i think


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


those asus extra fans are ment to be used with WCing - not air cooling.....anyhow.
My old baord (Asus P5E - X38) ran pretty dam warm also - so i strapped a ~40mm fan directly over the NB.....worked well


WCing or a passive heatsink. I'm using the latter.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Here are some pics with everything re-assembled after adding the CPU loop:








































































I'm thinkin' it looks sick as *****, anyone with me on that?









I need to make a soft box so i can get some better pics though...

Thanks for watching ;-)

thinking about trying my hand at cutting the side window this weekend. The holes for the radiator have my confidence up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow, thats just AWSOME!! didnt see much cool pc's like that!


----------



## nolonger

Kick ass describes it perfectly.


----------



## K10

Great job!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
wow, thats just AWSOME!! didnt see much cool pc's like that!

Thanks, That is part of why i am willing to put so much work into it. I want something like no other. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Kick ass describes it perfectly.

haha, sweet. that's what i like to hear.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Great job!









Thanks


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Awesome work man, love the cleanliness!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Love the cable sleaving.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
Awesome work man, love the cleanliness!

thanks, clean and classy are my two biggest goals for this build. (oh, and mad powerfull)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits* 









Love the cable sleaving.

Thanks! It took forever to do all of it...


----------



## oliverw92

Dude that is crazily cool! have a rep man!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Heyyyyyy. Why no pics with the controller in???? It will go beautifully with that case. Get to it!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Dude that is crazily cool! have a rep man!

Thanks Oli.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Heyyyyyy. Why no pics with the controller in???? It will go beautifully with that case. Get to it!!!

well, funny story about that...

it doesn't fit.

I was going to put it in the top slot, but I did not realize how big it is. The fill port tube is to close to the front of the case for it to fit.

I may take out one of the DVD drives and put it at the bottom though.


----------



## xmisery

That looks sick!! Great work man!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
That looks sick!! Great work man!!























Thank you.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow so many great mods. I hope I don't have to vote for the best cause I might have to shoot myself. Great Job looks really great.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Wow so many great mods. I hope I don't have to vote for the best cause I might have to shoot myself. Great Job looks really great.


thanks. 

make sure you do vote in MOTM when December's finally gets up though. ;-)


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey dude, VERY nice system. I think I will delay my MOTM entry until Jan now, as it would certainly be tough competition









Actually, I like competition! Bring it.


----------



## oliverw92

Kev if i were you i would have waited until jan MOTM, Cyberdruid has his CaligaCab in this one :O Even yours cannot come up against it really


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

it deserves a MOTM but darn that caligacab is awsome, so it'll be an unfair fight


----------



## oliverw92

You can enter twice with the same build though, so if you stay in this month and CD wins, you can win next month


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Wait, have i been entered into MOTM for this month? I thought it wasn't even up?

I am not ready for Classy to be in MOTM.


----------



## Boyboyd

oh god this is beautlful, well done. I can't believe i'm just discovering this now, lol.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


oh god this is beautlful, well done. I can't believe i'm just discovering this now, lol.


Thank you! 

stay tuned, there will be even more awesomeness. ;-)


----------



## retrogamer1990

why is everyone else's modding always better than mine


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *retrogamer1990* 
why is everyone else's modding always better than mine









Haha, I feel the same way, don't worry. 

Thanks though!


----------



## oliverw92

My opinion is nobody is better than each other, everyones is different. I do beleive there are two classes of mods though, scratch and pre-builts and i wish MOTM was split up into two sections.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


My opinion is nobody is better than each other, everyones is different. I do beleive there are two classes of mods though, scratch and pre-builts and i wish MOTM was split up into two sections.


+1 on that one, everyone has got his own style, classic or just pure power, and a classic mod can be better than an awsome mod with everything etc.

But still the prebuilts and scratch should be splitted up, sometimes its hard to do it better than an awsome case like the tj07 or something in that range...


----------



## oliverw92

It is also annoying if you have done a scratch build and put so much effort into it and you get beaten in MOTM by a guy who painted his i/o shield bronze, put watercooling in a case and stuck bioshock stickers on it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It is also annoying if you have done a scratch build and put so much effort into it and you get beaten in MOTM by a guy who painted his i/o shield bronze, put watercooling in a case and stuck bioshock stickers on it.

lmao, thats right, but this case is nothing like that, tho ist still a prebuild case.
Kevin did awsome work and this just asks for MOTM, only the caligacab is so cool too, both are perfect, tho still other classes....


----------



## oliverw92

Unfortunately the two will never be separated, there just aren't enough entries to justify it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

That is a good idea, but hardly anyone votes as is. it would doom MOTM.

I am honored that you all think I am MOTM worthy, but Classy is not ready for that. ;-)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

She really is a beauty Kev... Clean and beautiful. Everything a truly classy machine should be







You have done a fantastic job of sticking with your colour scheme and I think the effort you've put in really shows.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

wow. props to you... i kno i couldnt do that amzing mod.







good job!

edit: have a rep, and i cant wait for window mod


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234* 
wow. props to you... i kno i couldnt do that amzing mod.







good job!

edit: have a rep, and i cant wait for window mod

thank you very much. 

It isn't hard if you take your time.


----------



## xmisery

Hey Kevin, I was browsing performance-pcs site earlier and came across this "Lian Li PCI-01R PCI Tool-Less Card Holder - Black/Red" and thought of you and your new case mod. I think it would make a great edition to the fantastic job you've already done so far. Give it a look here.


----------



## nolonger

Red thumbscrews would be much cheaper and look good as well IMO.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
Hey Kevin, I was browsing performance-pcs site earlier and came across this "Lian Li PCI-01R PCI Tool-Less Card Holder - Black/Red" and thought of you and your new case mod. I think it would make a great edition to the fantastic job you've already done so far. Give it a look here.

That is pretty cool, thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Red thumbscrews would be much cheaper and look good as well IMO.

I think I am actually gonna go with black hex socket screws. I think they will look cleaner that way. I am actually going to replace all the screws in the case with them.


----------



## nolonger

Yea, just looked at build pics and since you painted the shields red the screws would look better in black.


----------



## oliverw92

Use black button head screws, they look sick


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Use black button head screws, they look sick









yea, that is what i am doing.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking great Kev and yes those black button head screws will look much better!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Looking great Kev and yes those black button head screws will look much better!

Thanks Swag! 

Hey, you started the Breast Cancer Awareness Case yet?


----------



## oliverw92

Kev how resistant has your paint job been? Any scratches?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Kev how resistant has your paint job been? Any scratches?


The only place the paint has chipped or scratched at all is where I over-tightened the screws in the drive bays before the paint had hardened all the way.

Really, I am very satisfied with how tough this cheap spray paint is.


----------



## Interpolation

I'm very impressed by the level of detail and overall craftsmanship that went into this mod. Your a very talented guy.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


I'm very impressed by the level of detail and overall craftsmanship that went into this mod. Your a very talented guy.


Thanks! 

you should change that "went" to "going" though.  I am not yet done.


----------



## oliverw92

Any more ideas about fan grill, and your 'other idea' yet?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Any more ideas about fan grill, and your 'other idea' yet?


ha, not really actually, school work is kinda piling up on me right now... :-(


----------



## oliverw92

Tell me about it, making a case for Bassie at the moment, most likely doing one for Prosser13 and then doing some stuff for Meticadpa, as well as school work!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Oh, btw, I got my CPU back plate in. I will see when i can get it installed.

I will likely also take one of my DVD drives out and replace it with the fan controller i got from smasherbasher


----------



## FalloutBoy

So whats going on ay kevin? Hows old classy looking these days?


----------



## rocstar96

epicly cool


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


So whats going on ay kevin? Hows old classy looking these days?










Classy is looking quite nice next to my desk, but unfortunately that is about all for a while. :-( I am again out of money and have had a ton of homework...

There will be more though, I promise. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


epicly cool


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Classy is looking quite nice next to my desk, but unfortunately that is about all for a while. :-( I am again out of money and have had a ton of homework...

There will be more though, I promise. ;-)


We're patient.


----------



## nolonger

But picky, you better make this good!

Joking







System is amazing as it is!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


We're patient.










 That's good, although I wish I could be working on it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


But picky, you better make this good!

Joking







System is amazing as it is!


haha, Thanks. I will make everything worth the wait, don't worry.


----------



## oliverw92

Hopefully i can help make the wait worth it too


----------



## GOTFrog

Who said we were patient. I want it done now. I might have to come down there and kick you into completing it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hopefully i can help make the wait worth it too










haha, I am sure you will.  (and I have not forgotten that you have access to wonderful tools, so it may be that you do help make the project worth the wait







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Who said we were patient. I want it done now. I might have to come down there and kick you into completing it










haha, you would be better off kicking my bank account, that is really the limiting factor here. (I had $13 the last time I checked, and I need to buy food soon)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, you would be better off kicking my bank account, that is really the limiting factor here. (I had $13 the last time I checked, and I need to buy food soon)


That is always the worst thing to see... When my old mobo died and I had to shell out the money for a new mobo, cpu and ram, I had absolutely no money left. No savings and no money for food. Thank goodness I have a job and I've sold some stuff I don't need...

Having no money sucks some serious ass.


----------



## nolonger

Tell me about it... I have to find a way (in the near future) to get an iPod, a DSLR, new speakers and possibly a sound card.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Tell me about it... I have to find a way (in the near future) to get an iPod, a DSLR, new speakers and possibly a sound card.

Haha, be glad you don't have to worry about food in that list...


----------



## nolonger

You, sir, are a wise man!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You, sir, are a wise man!










no, a wise man would not have bought a $3500 computer while in college with no job...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
no, a wise man would not have bought a $3500 computer while in college with no job...

No, a brave man would


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
No, a brave man would









haha, imo brave often equals stupid...

but hey, I enjoy it.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Funnily enough, I'm in the same catergory as you! Not the brave one but the stupid one.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Heh, I'm going to put myself into the stupid category. Tens of thousands of dollars in debt and here I am spending money on my pc like the world is about to end. I'm nothing like other women who spend their money on clothes lol.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


Funnily enough, I'm in the same catergory as you! Not the brave one but the stupid one.










haha, I can imagine seeing as our builds are near identical spec... ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Heh, I'm going to put myself into the stupid category. Tens of thousands of dollars in debt and here I am spending money on my pc like the world is about to end. I'm nothing like other women who spend their money on clothes lol.


haha, different things for different people, it is whatever pleases each individual...

my girlfriend would make your choice too though. ;-)


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm in the stupid cat too, when I have money in my pockts it burns, or when I'm @ home with nothing to do. Good thing I have lots of bills so it leave my spending madness lacking. Feeding 3, mortgage, car and utility leave you with almost nothing.


----------



## nolonger

Kevin, what camera did you use to take shots of the system?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I'm in the stupid cat too, when I have money in my pockts it burns, or when I'm @ home with nothing to do. Good thing I have lots of bills so it leave my spending madness lacking. Feeding 3, mortgage, car and utility leave you with almost nothing.

Haha, I know right? I drove today for the first time in a month because I cannot afford gas...

most of it is my own fault though, so I can't complain.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Haha, I know right? I drove today for the first time in a month because I cannot afford gas...

most of it is my own fault though, so I can't complain.










Farm petrol tanks FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 







Farm petrol tanks FOR THE WIN!!

haha, That is very illegal here.

farm gas has red dye in it and if you get pulled over with it in your tank you can get MASSIVE fines.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 







*Aussie* farm petrol tanks FOR THE WIN!!

Corrected?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Corrected?

haha, nice.


----------



## Boyboyd

what's farm petrol? I thought most things that you'd use on a farm ran on diesel? (With the exception of quad bikes i suppose)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


what's farm petrol? I thought most things that you'd use on a farm ran on diesel? (With the exception of quad bikes i suppose)


nah, most are gasoline.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


nah, most are gasoline.


Suppose you can do that. Put huge petrol V8s in everything. We'd do that but we pay $7 a gallon for petrol, lol.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hey kev, just thought I'd stop in and see how it's going. Still money-less and busy with college? I know I am







Not sure when I'll get time to work on my own mod D:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Hey kev, just thought I'd stop in and see how it's going. Still money-less and busy with college? I know I am







Not sure when I'll get time to work on my own mod D:

haha, do you have your case yet?

thanks for checking in, and sorry, but still moneyless. :-(

I should have job again by the end of the month though, so hopefully I can get back to work. ;-)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


haha, do you have your case yet?

thanks for checking in, and sorry, but still moneyless. :-(

I should have job again by the end of the month though, so hopefully I can get back to work. ;-)


Sounds like the end of the month is when everything will start happening







My case should release here in the next week or so but I want to wait until the end of the month when I have a bit more cash before I buy it so I can get most of the stuff I want, all at once.

Will be cool to see Classy finished though.


----------



## SgtMunky

man I love this thread







really inspiring me to cut into my Lian li


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemunky*


man I love this thread







really inspiring me to cut into my Lian li










I'm glad you like it. 

you should get to that, post a worklog and lets see what you've got.


----------



## SgtMunky

Yeah I sure will







but I don't really know where I'm goin with the PC atm

I have to pay my car insurance at the end of may so there will be more money in my pocket after that, and I'd like to upgrade the entire PC but don't really know where to start :/

But case mod's are definatly going to be done!


----------



## PUNiZZLE

Amazing job with this chassis man.

I'm working on something similar to what you've done here. Check it out

I like the black/ red color scheme you've gone with but I'm still debating on what I want to go with.

Have you considered painting the back fan grill red or the 5.25" bay covers red?


----------



## Mr SniffelzZzZ

Smexy


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr SniffelzZzZ* 

Smexy

why thank you.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks Swag! 

Hey, you started the Breast Cancer Awareness Case yet?


Coming along great Kev, 
No that Project is on Hold at the moment wifes ill and she also want to take part in this one , we are waiting on some tests to come in from the lump she has, and were hoping its not bad news,
Currently I,m working on my CM-690 Revampl


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Coming along great Kev, 
No that Project is on Hold at the moment wifes ill and she also want to take part in this one , we are waiting on some tests to come in from the lump she has, and were hoping its not bad news,
Currently I,m working on my CM-690 Revampl


alright. best of luck!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

well, I know it has been a while, and what I have to say is not a whole lot compared to what I still want to do with this build, but I do have something to share. ;-)

I received a MCR-120 rad in the mail today to add to my CPU loop. I have not decided if I will install it now or when I get my second loop, we will see.

If I do install it sooner rather than later I will also do some other work at the same time so that y'all have something fun to see.


----------



## iceboi714

Hey..just read through every page...split it up into 2 days...i don't think i am brave enough to do this much modding to a case...considering how much i spent on my 800D. I do miss my first V2000B Lian-Li case though. Sad that I sold it last year. Nice work. Will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iceboi714*


Hey..just read through every page...split it up into 2 days...i don't think i am brave enough to do this much modding to a case...considering how much i spent on my 800D. I do miss my first V2000B Lian-Li case though. Sad that I sold it last year. Nice work. Will be keeping an eye on this thread










Thanks man! I'll see if i can get an update together in the next few weeks since i have a job again. ;-)


----------



## nzgroller

man this build is so nice, actually possibly my favourite mod, i don't know what it is but i love it, the sleeving is so clean, good job


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


man this build is so nice, actually possibly my favourite mod, i don't know what it is but i love it, the sleeving is so clean, good job


Thanks man, it will be even better if i get the chance to finish it too.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey everyone, I have my H50 and the mount I had in this build before up for sale as well as a keyboard/mouse combo if anyone wants to help me get this build back moving again and you want one of them check it out:

http://www.overclock.net/other-compo...ard-mouse.html

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...d-pwm-fan.html

Thanks guys!


----------



## Thedark1337




----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*












agreed.









I have already sold the H50. I am talking to some people about getting some used GTX 280 waterblocks and some other parts.


----------



## FalloutBoy

I've been using ebay to make moneys for my builds. Working out quite well!

Hope to see some more pregress on this thing soon.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I've been using ebay to make moneys for my builds. Working out quite well!

Hope to see some more pregress on this thing soon.


I actually have a consistent job again now, and have been selling some stuff, can't wait to get back to work on this. 

anyone know where to get red and black sheet acrylic?


----------



## oliverw92

TAP Plastics or Lowes.

Only get cast, not extruded


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
TAP Plastics or Lowes.

Only get cast, not extruded









thanks olli, +rep


----------



## scottath

Hey mate - you found the courage to cut the side panel yet?
im looking at cutting mine - but im pretty sure i'll screw it up - and being such a lovely side panel = well i dont want to screw it up........


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Hey mate - you found the courage to cut the side panel yet?
im looking at cutting mine - but im pretty sure i'll screw it up - and being such a lovely side panel = well i dont want to screw it up........


I am actually in the process of moving ATM so I have not had the case and my tools in the same place. that is gonna be one of the next things I do though.


----------



## oliverw92

Slow and steady with a jigsaw and you will be fine







Try and set up a cutting guide by clamping lengths of wood to make a channel that the jigsaw can run down. I also like this type of jigsaw bit:










It is a carbide-grit ceramic blade.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Slow and steady with a jigsaw and you will be fine







Try and set up a cutting guide by clamping lengths of wood to make a channel that the jigsaw can run down. I also like this type of jigsaw bit:










It is a carbide-grit ceramic blade.

yea, thats what i was planning on. not sure how i am gonna do the corners though. prolly just free hand like i did for the rad.


----------



## oliverw92

Hole saw


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hole saw










yea, i may have to buy one. they are expensive though...


----------



## scottath

hmm - thanks for that oliver.....we shall see (soon)


----------



## oliverw92

Hole saw is a good investment. Once you have the arbor, the hole saws themselves aren't too expensive. And for your window i don't know your plans exactly, but you won't need a big one which also keeps the cost down.

The neatest way i have found to make holes in aluminium and steel, and even acrylic actually, is using one of these:










It is a step bit. You start it off and just keep going until you hit the size you need. It gives a very very clean hole. They are a little expensive, and don't go up to fan hole sizes (that would be ridonkulous!) but they are superb for doing larger-than-normal holes.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey, anyone know if this is cast or extruded?

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=340&


----------



## oliverw92

Pretty sure it is cast, ask Syrillian he uses them.


----------



## MadMaxx0815

Damn,nice case








I love the LL V2010 and V2000 cases


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Pretty sure it is cast, ask Syrillian he uses them.


alright, I will.

cast is the one I want to get right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadMaxx0815*


Damn,nice case








I love the LL V2010 and V2000 cases

















Thanks!  I really like them also. (especially mine)


----------



## timsvpr

Looks great! Take the barcode stickers off the hard drives though, they really break up the black darkness you have going on down there.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timsvpr*


Looks great! Take the barcode stickers off the hard drives though, they really break up the black darkness you have going on down there.


Thanks!

I will certainly get all the details like that cleaned up before i am done, but i am not too worried about it atm. the hard drives will not be where they are now when it is done because there will be a 480mm rad down in the bottom. I have not decided where to put them yet though.


----------



## oliverw92

Cast is what you want - it cuts cleaner, sands better and generally has better optical clarity. Extruded is great for bending and forming only really, or if you are on an extreme budget


----------



## MadMaxx0815

Quote:



Thanks!  I really like them also. (especially mine) 


Best LL series









And in a few weeks you will also love mine


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Cast is what you want - it cuts cleaner, sands better and generally has better optical clarity. Extruded is great for bending and forming only really, or if you are on an extreme budget


ok, thats what i thought, just wanted to make sure.







(it has been a while since i did anything at all with acrylic)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadMaxx0815*


Best LL series









And in a few weeks you will also love mine

















sweet. 

post the link when you get a work log up.


----------



## MadMaxx0815

Quote:



sweet. 

post the link when you get a work log up.


Look at the worklogs,and you will find "MadMaxxÂ´s V2000 FTW"
IÂ´m just at the beginning


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadMaxx0815*


Look at the worklogs,and you will find "MadMaxxÂ´s V2000 FTW"
IÂ´m just at the beginning










I just went to your profile and clicked the link for threads you started. ;-)

looks good so far.


----------



## MadMaxx0815

Quote:



I just went to your profile and clicked the link for threads you started. ;-)

looks good so far.


THX,sub'd too


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadMaxx0815*


THX,sub'd too










hehe, probably a good choice, because I have no idea when i will actually be able to get some more work done on this...


----------



## MadMaxx0815

Quote:

hehe, probably a good choice, because I have no idea when i will actually be able to get some more work done on this...
Why?

Edit: A mod is never ready, you will always find something to do


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadMaxx0815* 
Why?

Edit: A mod is never ready, you will always find something to do
















I have little to no money, and i was booted from my apt. into a dorm room for the summer because of remodeling so i have no space to work.

If i can get some stuff together though I will do some work and share it.


----------



## MadMaxx0815

Quote:

I have little to no money, and i was booted from my apt. into a dorm room for the summer because of remodeling so i have no space to work.

If i can get some stuff together though I will do some work and share it.
Are you an student?What do you think of sponsoring?Can help


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadMaxx0815*


Are you an student?What do you think of sponsoring?Can help










I don't have time to update 10 different work logs, so while sponsorship would be cool I don't want to get involved in that ATM.

edit: yes, i am a student


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


hey, anyone know if this is cast or extruded?

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=340&


I'm not sure if that's their Acrylite GT (cast), but their documentations sure are a good read!
Working with Acrylic















Chemical resistance
Physical properties


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
I'm not sure if that's their Acrylite GT (cast), but their documentations sure are a good read!
Working with Acrylic















Chemical resistance
Physical properties

yea, I was reading some of those earlier. thanks!


----------



## dpx [R]

incredible dude, nice work!!
i love how organized your machine is xD id kill for that pro wiring


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dpx [R]* 
incredible dude, nice work!!
i love how organized your machine is xD id kill for that pro wiring

thanks! (don't kill me please)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Tri-SLI here I come!









Just bought a third GTX 280 off of another member here!

unfortunately this means I will take even longer to get the rest of the modding done because i will have to buy 3 waterblocks instead of 2. I will def post and update when I get the third card in though. there will also be some sleeveing action and custom power cable making because I am out of PCIe cable spots on the PSU so I will have to make some adapters.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

[email protected]# YEA!!!!

TRI-SLI is AWESOME!

pics and benches uploading, let me know if there is anything specific you want.

edit:

preveiw:


----------



## FEAR.

Tri sli......


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Tri sli......











inorite?









edit:


----------



## HAFenvy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


inorite?









edit:










All I can imagine is games pushing those 3 video cards hard making them go WHOOOSHHHHH blowing a billion degrees of hot air all over your rear cables making them nice and soft and pliable. Tri-SLI - nomnom


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


All I can imagine is games pushing those 3 video cards hard making them go WHOOOSHHHHH blowing a billion degrees of hot air all over your rear cables making them nice and soft and pliable. Tri-SLI - nomnom


ha! they do make a lot of heat, but what? 

now for the update (part 1) :

Pulled out the two cards I already had to test the new one real quick:










the card I received from DarkstarX10a installed in Classy Machine alone:



















Some Furmark to make sure the card is not DOA:










another lonely shot:










TEH SECKS BEGINS:



















the cards with some temporary fans to try to calm the beast:










READY TO FIRE UP!!!!!


----------



## ninjabelly

What are your permanent plans for the last 6 pin PCI-E connection?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjabelly*


What are your permanent plans for the last 6 pin PCI-E connection?


I am going to make a cable to go from one 6-pin PCIe to two of the 6-pin ports on my power supply and then sleeve it so it matches everything else. 

My permanent setup will be much cleaner than that I promise.


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I am going to make a cable to go from one 6-pin PCIe to two of the 6-pin ports on my power supply and then sleeve it so it matches everything else. 

My permanent setup will be much cleaner than that I promise.


Oh I'm sure it will







. I was just wondering because I'm in more or less the same situation with my 5870's and was considering the same solution, or moving to the Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W (Or wait for the ax1200.).


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
there isnt that much room behind any mb tray that ive used


PC-343b









AAAND I just realized that post I quoted was from a year ago.. I have no idea how long th 343b's been out.

The color selection is SICK by the way. I dunno if I missed it or if my stupid internet was too slow to load the pics, but if you plan on keeping that mobo for a while I think painting the I/O plate black would correspond to your color scheme.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


PC-343b









AAAND I just realized that post I quoted was from a year ago.. I have no idea how long th 343b's been out.

The color selection is SICK by the way. I dunno if I missed it or if my stupid internet was too slow to load the pics, but if you plan on keeping that mobo for a while I think painting the I/O plate black would correspond to your color scheme.


haha, yea, this thread has been a bit idle for a while, sorry. :-(

thanks for your appreciation. 

I probably will paint it at some point.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Sadly, I have decided to abandon this build in favor of a new Micro-ATX version. I have been doing lots of LANs with my friends recently and as much as I love my PC-V2010 and my Classified I need something smaller.

The next build/ rebuild will be with the EVGA x58 Micro and a single EVGA GTX 480 Hydro Copper. Keep your eyes out for the worklog.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sucks to say goodbye to Classy. Will be keeping an eye out for the new one though


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 







Sucks to say goodbye to Classy. Will be keeping an eye out for the new one though









I am pretty sure the new one will be a full custom case. 

haven't decided for sure yet though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

EK Classified 3xSLI Full Board Waterblock $100 shipped
EVGA x58 Classified 3xSLI e759 (NF200 limited edition) $350
3x EVGA GTX 280s - $200 each $550 for all three
PC-V2010B - $250 shipped


----------



## oliverw92

I cried inside when i read this


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I have decided to abandon this build in favor of a new Micro-ATX version. I have been doing lots of LANs with my friends recently and as much as I love my PC-V2010 and my Classified I need something smaller.

The next build/ rebuild will be with the EVGA x58 Micro and a single EVGA GTX 480 Hydro Copper. Keep your eyes out for the worklog.









current state of the project (updated with every project update):



















Dude! THAT is abandoned? It looks better than most of our completed rigs! But if you insist on abandoning it, let me know which dumpster it goes in to, because I'd dig through a methadone clinic's trash to get that bad boy out of there!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 







I cried inside when i read this









I feel guilty for deciding on it, but this computer has just become impractical. :-(

I need something I can carry around easier and I cannot afford buying another computer.

I had planned on doing this as soon as I got all my original plans done anyway so I am really just saving money by doing it now.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Dude! THAT is abandoned? It looks better than most of our completed rigs! But if you insist on abandoning it, let me know which dumpster it goes in to, because I'd dig through a methadone clinic's trash to get that bad boy out of there!









thank you for your appreciation.

if you want to save it yourself:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
EK Classified 3xSLI Full Board Waterblock $100 shipped
EVGA x58 Classified 3xSLI e759 (NF200 limited edition) $350
3x EVGA GTX 280s - $200 each $550 for all three
PC-V2010B - $250 shipped


----------



## oliverw92

My main tip to you, kevin - don't compress your images so much


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
My main tip to you, kevin - don't compress your images so much









those are from when i was using Facebook to host images and they automatically compressed them


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 







thank you for your appreciation.

if you want to save it yourself:

Seriously, the system looks fabulous, and I'm sure you'll be sad to see it go. Those components are far out of my price range, but best of luck to you in your sale.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


those are from when i was using Facebook to host images and they automatically compressed them


Ah lol


----------



## FEAR.

ABANDONED?









Hope your next one looks just as good, maybe even better?


----------



## xmisery

RIP Classy. We will miss you!









ps> Looking forward to your next build kev!


----------



## ninjabelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
EVGA x58 Classified 3xSLI e759 (NF200 limited edition) $350


Sad to see this go







. Nice e759 would be fun to play with.


----------



## iceboi714

sad to see the unfinished project kev...but will be looking forward to you future worklogs...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kremtok*


Seriously, the system looks fabulous, and I'm sure you'll be sad to see it go. Those components are far out of my price range, but best of luck to you in your sale.


thanks. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*









ABANDONED?









Hope your next one looks just as good, maybe even better?










oh, it will look even better. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


RIP Classy. We will miss you!









ps> Looking forward to your next build kev!


thanks! next build will be awesome, i promise. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjabelly*


Sad to see this go







. Nice e759 would be fun to play with.


yea, it is an awesome board, just huge.  (but you know that)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iceboi714*


sad to see the unfinished project kev...but will be looking forward to you future worklogs...


yea, I am kinda sad to not finish what I had planned too, i had/have lots of good ideas for it.

I have actually decided to hold off on the switch to micro for a bit longer, who knows maybe I will decide to actually finish this sometime.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Very nice, love the Black and red look


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Very nice, love the Black and red look










thank you.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


EK Classified 3xSLI Full Board Waterblock $100 shipped
EVGA x58 Classified 3xSLI e759 (NF200 limited edition) $350
3x EVGA GTX 280s - $200 each $550 for all three
PC-V2010B - $250 shipped


Any idea on price to ship to UK, 
i love the look of the case, wish i could afford the MB as well









PS : i actually thought it was called abandoned lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Any idea on price to ship to UK, 
i love the look of the case, wish i could afford the MB as well










Hmm, no idea, but i imaging it is probably around $100


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

*goes to check what $350 is in Â£Â£Â£*

EDIT : Around Â£220 altogether, IF you still have it in like 2 weeks then i am VERY interested


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


*goes to check what $350 is in Â£Â£Â£*

EDIT : Around Â£220 altogether, IF you still have it in like 2 weeks then i am VERY interested










alright, let me know, I should have decided if I really want to sell it or not by then.

I still have the original box it came in to ship it too.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

wouldnt blame ya for not wanting to sell it, its VERY nice


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm very sad to see it go, wish I couuld afford it to see it thru to completion


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


wouldnt blame ya for not wanting to sell it, its VERY nice


yea, i really love the case and all of it really, but it is just so huge.


----------



## PUNiZZLE

Along with everyone else, really sad to see you abandon this thing, but you have to do what you have to do.

I got a lot of my ideas from your build and experience. So I thank you.

Consider me pre-subscribed to your next build


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PUNiZZLE*


Along with everyone else, really sad to see you abandon this thing, but you have to do what you have to do.

I got a lot of my ideas from your build and experience. So I thank you.

Consider me pre-subscribed to your next build










thank you, glad i could inspire.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, I give in. I just cannot feel good about abandoning this build before it is done.

I just ordered two (because that was all performance-pcs had left) of the three GPU blocks.










and I grabbed one of these sli bridges for them:










If anyone knows of a store that still has one more of the Heatkiller GPU2 G200 waterblocks in stock or sees a used one anywhere let me know.

also, I know that those are the ugliest full cover blocks made. I fully intend to fix that, they will not stay looking that terrible.


----------



## scottath

yea - that is not ugly.......

good to see its staying around for a bit mate


----------



## Infrabasse

Not ugly but it could probably fit the color scheme better.
Glad to see you decided not to trash all your hard work in the end


----------



## FEAR.

Do i need to say more


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


yea - that is not ugly.......

good to see its staying around for a bit mate










I am not a fan of raw copper color unless it is in something themed around copper. (steampunk and such)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Not ugly but it could probably fit the color scheme better.
Glad to see you decided not to trash all your hard work in the end










exactly. ;-)

and me too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*











Do i need to say more


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

dont blame you for keeping it, it looks VERY good - cant wait to see the final result


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


dont blame you for keeping it, it looks VERY good - cant wait to see the final result










thanks. 

me either.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

what are you going to do with it once its complete?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
what are you going to do with it once its complete?

we will see when I get there.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

with all that WC items will they be moved to a new project or something IF you do sell the case?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
with all that WC items will they be moved to a new project or something IF you do sell the case?

If i do sell the case it will be because i am switching to micro-atx. I would probably get the EVGA x58 Micro and sell my classified and one of the GPUs and build a custom micro-atx watercooling case.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


If i do sell the case it will be because i am switching to micro-atx. I would probably get the EVGA x58 Micro and sell my classified and one of the GPUs and build a custom micro-atx watercooling case.


very nice, could get a nice amount for that...
*starts saving*


----------



## Killhouse

How in hell did I miss this? Absolutely epic job mate, I love it. Good luck in MOTM!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


How in hell did I miss this? Absolutely epic job mate, I love it. Good luck in MOTM!


probably missed it because most of the work was done almost a year ago. 

I just ran out of money and am just now getting around to working on it again.

and thanks. ;-)


----------



## Killhouse

Well have a couple of reps to catch up









Looking forward to seeing more. I love Lian Li cases, they are almost perfect, but you've still managed to improve it!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Good luck in MoTM, i think i know who i will be voting for








which could be good news, i voted for Eyas and it won so i might be a lucky charm


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Well have a couple of reps to catch up









Looking forward to seeing more. I love Lian Li cases, they are almost perfect, but you've still managed to improve it!


haha, thanks killhouse. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Good luck in MoTM, i think i know who i will be voting for








which could be good news, i voted for Eyas and it won so i might be a lucky charm










we will see. 

If I do not win this time around I will save my second chance till I am done.


----------



## trivium nate

looks killer!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Good man








It's too tough to abandon something you've invested so much time, effort, thought and money into. I really can't wait to see how you finish her off.


----------



## l4n b0y

my lord that is beautiful, how have i not seen this yet. WOW love the color scheme!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trivium nate*


looks killer!


Thank you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Good man







It's too tough to abandon something you've invested so much time, effort, thought and money into. I really can't wait to see how you finish her off.


yea, the more i thought about it the more i felt like i was doing something dirty by not finishing it...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


my lord that is beautiful, how have i not seen this yet. WOW love the color scheme!!!!


Thanks! I like it quite well also.


----------



## oliverw92

Fwends


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fwends


----------



## scottath

me too









we still need to have that chat on skype mate.....
i think friday night my time (i think thursday morning your time ????) would be my next opportunity - its rather late here now nad im going to bed (1:29am)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


me too









we still need to have that chat on skype mate.....
i think friday night my time (i think thursday morning your time ????) would be my next opportunity - its rather late here now nad im going to bed (1:29am)


alright, feel free to talk whenever you see me online. ;-)


----------



## scottath

your normally online when i go to bed lol.....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
your normally online when i go to bed lol.....

I am frequently online 14 hours out of a day, I am sure we will figure something out. ;-)


----------



## scottath

your not on atm......








i have to go to uni anyhow in 25min - need to get ready


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
your not on atm......








i have to go to uni anyhow in 25min - need to get ready

Haha, yea. I am in class ATM. Math 422 - applied complex variables. Wouldn't be a bad class if it was not 5:45-9:00 at night.


----------



## scottath

lol - msn works at my uni....but i get a quota of 419mb a semester.....~8mb a day
So surfing the web often doesnt work well - so i dont load worklogs etc at uni.

i might leave skype signed on today also - so i'll be online in about 1.5hrs for most of the day.

Have fun in lvl4 maths lol.....
Im doing math 121 today actually :/ (Discrete math)


----------



## Killhouse

I wanna skype someone







I feel left out.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Eww, data limits suck.

I have unlimited and completely uncencored Internet at my university. 

Posting from my iPhone ATM though


----------



## scottath

lol.....
its the lian li v2010b club









i very rarly use skype - i use msn all the time tohugh.

in australia - everything is data limited......our home connection = $39.95 for ADSL2+ (i get ~1.2MB/s at most) @ 20/20gb (on/off peak)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Killhouse - I'll pm you my skype name.


----------



## Killhouse

You should be able to msn me from the link under my avatar. I love chatting to modders xD


----------



## scottath

added


----------



## Killhouse

Neat


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, who wants to see some pictures of the most complicated water blocks I have ever seen?

They just arrived and I already took them apart.


----------



## oliverw92

Nah i'm not fussed







They're just some blocks!

Of course i want pics!!!!


----------



## Killhouse

They're* (inb4edit)

And yes







Pics Nao!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have no idea how these blocks where only $90... they must cost twice what the $125 EK blocks do to manufacture. there are 4 separate blocks of copper making up each of these blocks!

also, that SLI bridge is hot.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Nah i'm not fussed







They're just some blocks!

Of course i want pics!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
They're*

And yes







Pics Nao!


posted. ;-)


----------



## Eduardv

Holy god,that's a perfect work man,state of the art.

100/100


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eduardv* 
Holy god,that's a perfect work man,state of the art.

100/100










Thanks. 

just wait till you see it done. ;-)


----------



## oliverw92

Sweeeeet


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Sweeeeet

inorite?









now i have to decide what to do with them...

now that I see them in person i actually kinda dig the copper, but idk if it really goes with the build.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Killhouse

A little bit of pee just came out


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
A little bit of pee just came out









...


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm i really don't think the copper goes with it, and it will tarnish fairly quickly. I just realised btw, you can't anodise copper. However there is another process called chemi-blacking that can be used on copper.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hmm i really don't think the copper goes with it, and it will tarnish fairly quickly. I just realised btw, you can't anodise copper. However there is another process called chemi-blacking that can be used on copper.

I am probably going to end up painting them. Don't worry, I will make it look pro.


----------



## scottath

wow - pretty.....and HUGE PICS


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I have found the 3rd waterblock!

Vermillion has one that he is willing to part with because one of his cards died and he is willing to hold on to it until I can get him the money.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
wow - pretty.....and HUGE PICS

yea, sorry. I realized how big they were after I uploaded them...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I was just looking through my pictures and decided I really like this shot:










just thought I would share. ;-)


----------



## Killhouse

mmmm


----------



## oliverw92

Nice pic, but again, upload quality


----------



## FEAR.

They look really nice, cant wait to see them in your pc









Oh btw is that a pink xbox controller i see


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*









mmmm


 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nice pic, but again, upload quality










where/what would you recommend?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


They look really nice, cant wait to see them in your pc









Oh btw is that a pink xbox controller i see










yep.


----------



## oliverw92

Well i think the main issue is the quality you are exporting it at/resizing it. What program do you use?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Well i think the main issue is the quality you are exporting it at/resizing it. What program do you use?


several different ones...

I have used everything from paint to Microsoft picture editor to Photoshop elements... I think I just used paint on that one. :O

And I am currently using imageshack to host.

edit:

this one was cropped and resized in photoshop elements:










any better?


----------



## scottath

wow - the ram looks fake in that pic.....lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


wow - the ram looks fake in that pic.....lol


haha, I promise you, it is real.


----------



## oliverw92

Get either a photobucket account or a flickr account (for free btw) and re-upload that same photo. Imageshack is dodgy lol. Do you see what i mean about the artifacting? You can see it very clearly on the closest bit of tubing. If it doesn't change after you upload it, then it is the way you are saving it.


----------



## Killhouse

edit : wrong thread.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Get either a photobucket account or a flickr account (for free btw) and re-upload that same photo. Imageshack is dodgy lol. Do you see what i mean about the artifacting? You can see it very clearly on the closest bit of tubing. If it doesn't change after you upload it, then it is the way you are saving it.


I find Photobucket to be just as bad. Compresses the crap out of my pictures


----------



## Mas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I find Photobucket to be just as bad. Compresses the crap out of my pictures










Do you have a premium account?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mas* 
Do you have a premium account?

Nope.


----------



## oliverw92

I haven't tested photobucket but i was told it was decent. I know Flickr is decent. Imgur is dodgy, Imageshack is alright though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I haven't tested photobucket but i was told it was decent. I know Flickr is decent. Imgur is dodgy, Imageshack is alright though.

i use Photobucket for all my photos/pictures and it works perfect for me, a very good free option


----------



## molino

badass stuff
you gonna show us those three gpu blocks installed?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *molino* 
badass stuff
you gonna show us those three gpu blocks installed?

thanks! 

don't worry, I will as soon as I get the third one and all the fittings. ;-)


----------



## iceboi714

wait what?!!?!? you are back...lol...man you leaving me to hang on a thread....nice GPU blocks. what is this about skype or msn I'm reading about?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iceboi714*


wait what?!!?!? you are back...lol...man you leaving me to hang on a thread....nice GPU blocks. what is this about skype or msn I'm reading about?

















yea, sorry for the confusion.









*mini update:*

Third GPU block is on it's way thanks to Vermillion!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Just moved back into my apartment after being in terrible temporary housing all summer!

and as always the most important part of moving in:


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 













































I have no idea how these blocks where only $90... they must cost twice what the $125 EK blocks do to manufacture. there are 4 separate blocks of copper making up each of these blocks!

also, that SLI bridge is hot.









This is too awesome. You are killing me Kevin. I *still* have that P80 sitting in my closet. No money, until this economy picks up and people start wanting landscaping done. Cant wait to see it installed.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


This is too awesome. You are killing me Kevin. I *still* have that P80 sitting in my closet. No money, until this economy picks up and people start wanting landscaping done. Cant wait to see it installed.












Thanks, i can't wait either. 

just one thing, can you edit out some of those pics from the quote, they are 6MB each and hurt even my broadband line. I didn't realize they where quite that big when i uploaded them.


----------



## scottath

6mb









didnt want to know that :'(


----------



## Infrabasse

Kiss your cap goodbye scottah


----------



## scottath

*scottath

oh well - our cap just got upgraded to 30/30gb (on/off peak)
bit better........


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey, Classy is in the running for MOTM!

the Poll is up now right here: LINK

everyone go vote!







(seriously, everyone. even if you vote for someone else.)


----------



## iceboi714

nice setup...but is it me or is that keyboard really small?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iceboi714* 
nice setup...but is it me or is that keyboard really small?

it is an 87 key board, so it doesn't have the number pad, but the keys are normal sized.

It just looks small because the desk and Classy are so huge.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey guys, are any of you good at networking stuff?

if so i need some help:

http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...computers.html

thanks!


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


*mini update:*

third gpu block is on it's way thanks to vermillion!


















Cant wait to see her back up and running!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Anyone interested in a side project update?


----------



## scottath

yup


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


yup










alright then, incoming.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This thing just keeps getting better and better each time I see it. What is this? Forever evolution and already killer machine?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


This thing just keeps getting better and better each time I see it. What is this? Forever evolution and already killer machine?


haha, sometimes i think i should have called it evolution...

thanks!


----------



## Lord Xeb

You should upgrade to some Fermi


----------



## kevingreenbmx

The work on the side project was cut short by the fact that my neighbors don't seem to appreciate the sound of a hammer at 10:00 at night, but I will post pics of what i have so far in just a sec. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


You should upgrade to some Fermi










nah, I like my 280's

I also couldn't afford 3 GTX480s, waterblocks, and a new PSU


----------



## Lord Xeb

I see. Meh, 3 280s is beastly still!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, here is a bit of work on a side project:

I just moved back into my apartment after being in temp. summer housing while it was being renovated and as much as I love my apartment, white walls are REALLY boring.









but unfortunately we are not allowed to paint the university's walls...









so, I am forced to find another solution!









what this? WOOD!!!










wood is never the right length though, so I bust out my super high tech and extra safe cutting table:










got some short wood:










and some long wood:










and some scrap wood that no one wants:










and after getting hammered:










up close:










That is one of three panels, two 25" wide and two 38" wide.

I will be covering the two wide panels and one of the small panels with a solid green fabric and the remaining panel will get one of these black and white patterns:





































Haven't decided which one yet though, feel free to make suggestions.









*Classy Machine Update:*

I got the third GPU block from vermillion!














































I will be sleeving the power cable for the third GPU and playing around with my dremel a bit this weekend.







I also plan to install one of the blocks on one of the cards to see how they will look in when they are in the case. the more i think about it the more i think they will look alright without painting them or anything similar.

expect more pics sometime between now and next tuesday.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I see. Meh, 3 280s is beastly still!


exactly.


----------



## PointBlank

where did you get the water blocks from ?

I was looking for a HeatKiller but could not find one for sale in the states so I got an EK


----------



## FEAR.

Cant wait to see those blocks installed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
The work on the side project was cut short by the fact that my neighbors don't seem to appreciate the sound of a hammer at 10:00 at night, but I will post pics of what i have so far in just a sec. 

Hahaha, make sure you keep us updated one this one too


----------



## Lord Xeb

Dear god man... SO MUCH METAL! O-o Are your graphics cards going to be okay with all that? Those things look like they are about 1-2 pounds a piece


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Dear god man... SO MUCH METAL! O-o Are your graphics cards going to be okay with all that? Those things look like they are about 1-2 pounds a piece

Yeah they are HEAVY!!! They are solid copper goodness!


----------



## iceboi714

man....those look sexy...


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

nice job


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PointBlank* 
where did you get the water blocks from ?

I was looking for a HeatKiller but could not find one for sale in the states so I got an EK

I got the first two from Performance-PCs.com and i bought the last two they had. I then got the third one from Vermillion (same one who posted above)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FEAR.* 
Cant wait to see those blocks installed









Hahaha, make sure you keep us updated one this one too

I am pretty excited to see them installed too.









I will definatly post pics of the rest of the work on that and the finished product.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Dear god man... SO MUCH METAL! O-o Are your graphics cards going to be okay with all that? Those things look like they are about 1-2 pounds a piece

each block is not1, not 2, but OVER 3 POUNDS connected with the bridge the three together are about 10 pounds!

I am thinking that the cards will be ok though, that SLI bridge add a ton of extra strength and rigidity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Yeah they are HEAVY!!! They are solid copper goodness!

yea, they are. i think it is impressive how complicated they are, these blocks are made of 4 separate blocks of copper each!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iceboi714* 
man....those look sexy...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
nice job

Thanks!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

wow those are freaking solid, i would be too worried about damage to the cards using something so heavy


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am still in the lead for MOTM, but the others are catching up quick! If you have not done so already, make sure you vote! ;-) (link is in my sig)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


wow those are freaking solid, i would be too worried about damage to the cards using something so heavy


I think it will be alright.


----------



## Killhouse

Love the makeshift wall









Definetely the black and white one imo.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Love the makeshift wall









Definetely the black and white one imo.












they are all black and white.


----------



## Killhouse

Lol fail, I think I only saw one and was comparing it to the green.

The top one then


----------



## Lord Xeb

Request to op: STOP MAKING ME JIZZ

That is all.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Lol fail, I think I only saw one and was comparing it to the green.

The top one then









haha, alright. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Request to op: STOP MAKING ME JIZZ

That is all.

...

...

thats all you bro.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I think it will be alright. 

Are you going to be using anything to help ease the stress that they will put on the cards and Motherboard?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Are you going to be using anything to help ease the stress that they will put on the cards and Motherboard?

I hadn't planned on it. I have also not heard any horror stories from people who have had these blocks. I am pretty sure it will be alright.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

*Wall Project Day 2:*

I finished all four panels!










And in case I did not explain this already, The whole point of this project is to make this wall:










less boring. white walls are the bane of creativity.









and with the panels whole I decided a test fit was in order:










Looks better already! and it is just bare lumber!










Can't wait till I buy the fabric and get them covered.


----------



## Lord Xeb

What are the panels for again? Setting up some kind of mood in teh bedroom? ^_~


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


What are the panels for again? Setting up some kind of mood in teh bedroom? ^_~


yea, that and to lock the handcuffs to.










jk

If you look back at the previous update I have some pics of different fabric options. I will be covering the 1st, 3rd, and 4th panel with the solid green fabric and the 2nd panel with one of the four black/white patterns.

I greatly dislike white walls because they are boring, and we are not allowed to paint, so I came up with my own solution to add some color.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I would go for the second pattern, kinda like that one








And thats a nice solution to make it less boring


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


What are the panels for again? Setting up some kind of mood in teh bedroom? ^_~


no need to set the mood for you Xeb, you see his computer, and you're in the mood









nice rig and mod though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


yea, that and to lock the handcuffs to.










jk


Or is he?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I would go for the second pattern, kinda like that one








And thats a nice solution to make it less boring










Thanks.









I am leaning toward the third pattern actually.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


no need to set the mood for you Xeb, you see his computer, and you're in the mood









nice rig and mod though









Or is he?


Thanks! 

and

<_< >_>


----------



## Lord Xeb

@NameUnknown

Can I kill you?


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I greatly dislike white walls because they are boring, and we are not allowed to paint, so I came up with my own solution to add some color.










Couldnt you have just... like... pinned it up?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


@NameUnknown

Can I kill you?


hey hey hey, no violence in my thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Couldnt you have just... like... pinned it up?










yea, but it would not look nearly as good as it will with the fabric stretched smooth.  This also gives me those two cross members to hang other stuff on in the future.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

:O those blocks are SO heavy! I think I'd be sitting, watching, waiting for the cards to snap off the board and come thundering down









I like your side project too







That's a very good idea! It's quite tempting to try and do the same in my room!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


:O those blocks are SO heavy! I think I'd be sitting, watching, waiting for the cards to snap off the board and come thundering down









I like your side project too







That's a very good idea! It's quite tempting to try and do the same in my room!


haha, they are really not THAT heavy, just very... solid.









Thanks! you should! it is fun and you can do more different things with it than paint!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

With the graphics cards i suppose you need to install the cards with blocks into the case and then put the Tri-sli water cooling adaptor on?


----------



## Fooxz

oh my god those blocks are beautiful. i love the connector thing too, friggin sleek!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
haha, they are really not THAT heavy, just very... solid.









Thanks! you should! it is fun and you can do more different things with it than paint!

I would like to have some huge badass image printed onto a sheet and then just stick that on my wall. Good god that would be amazing. Like a full cover waterblock except a full cover sheet for my wall


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
With the graphics cards i suppose you need to install the cards with blocks into the case and then put the Tri-sli water cooling adaptor on?

I was actually planning on hooking them all together first with the sli bridge and the water bridge and then just lining up the PCIE real carefully.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fooxz* 
oh my god those blocks are beautiful. i love the connector thing too, friggin sleek!









Yea, the connector was one of the main reasons I got these blocks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I would like to have some huge badass image printed onto a sheet and then just stick that on my wall. Good god that would be amazing. Like a full cover waterblock except a full cover sheet for my wall

























Bwahahaha, watercooled wall!

you would def get an award in the club thread for that. ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

*Wall Side Project Complete:*

I gotrr the fabric and wrapped it around the long edges first:










lots of staples:










the first two panels up:










And all done!










I think it turned out awesome! let me know what you think.









Also, I have a $300 shopping cart filled up with the final parts for Classy.









I will be clicking Buy on friday when my check clears.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That looks pretty cool








Did you try to switch the black and white panel with the green one on the right side of it?
I guess it would look a bit better









And I cant wait to see the 300 dollar parts


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I think it would look off balance with the patterned one all the way over, I really like it how it is. 

And me either.


----------



## FEAR.

It looks good, I like it








how have you attached the panels?
and yay for new parts


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


It looks good, I like it








how have you attached the panels?
and yay for new parts










Thanks! I am really stoked on how it turned out. 

The panels are actually not attached to the wall or each other in any way. The bed and the dresser are all that is holding them up, but it is very stable.


----------



## iceboi714

Wall looks great....those the first 2 pictures are missing the









Check clears? student loans? I know I am waiting for mine...ohhh what to buy...EXPENSIVE GRAD SCHOOL!!!!...starting next week...lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iceboi714*


Wall looks great....those the first 2 pictures are missing the









Check clears? student loans? I know I am waiting for mine...ohhh what to buy...EXPENSIVE GRAD SCHOOL!!!!...starting next week...lol


haha, Thanks. 

mine is actually not a student loan check, it is just my paycheck and a gift from my grandmother.


----------



## ThaJoker

dude some of your old pics went bad!!! i'd love to see them..


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


dude some of your old pics went bad!!! i'd love to see them..


which ones exactly?

I looked through and they all seem to be fine...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I just sent $145 to a member of this site for a mystery something for Classy Machine that I think you will all be very excited about.









Any guesses?


----------



## Infrabasse

Bitspower fittings?
T-Virus reservoir?


----------



## FalloutBoy

Sandwich toaster?


----------



## oliverw92

Titanium butt plug


----------



## nolonger

Skimmed through the for sale section, but couldn't find it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Bitspower fittings?
T-Virus reservoir?









one guess per person.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Sandwich toaster?

not unless you want cold and soggy toast.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Titanium butt plug

...

no.

just no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Skimmed through the for sale section, but couldn't find it.

It wasn't listed in any FS thread.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Titanium butt plug

Nah that would be too expensive for $145 i am thinking a wooden butt plug


----------



## iceboi714

Pump mod kit?


----------



## oliverw92

A whip


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Nah that would be too expensive for $145 i am thinking a wooden butt plug

umm.... guys?

this is OCN right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iceboi714* 
Pump mod kit?

nope. that woudl be a really expensive pump mod kit...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
A whip

no...

it is directly related to/for classy machine.


----------



## Infrabasse

an SSD ?


----------



## maxextz

gold plated connectors?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

YAY!!!!! Classy won MOTM!!!!!!!!!










thanks to everyone who voted for her!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


an SSD ?


no, much more exciting than that. 

although the SSD would help out my performance a whole lot more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


gold plated connectors?


nope, wouldn't match


----------



## xmisery

Hmm, a new radiator? Perhaps the Feser Monsta Limited Edition?!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hmm, a new radiator? Perhaps the Feser Monsta Limited Edition?!










haha, nope.


----------



## Infrabasse

A 2nd 19" for surround gaming?

Yeah I know that wouldn't directly be for the box ...

hmmm I give up


----------



## xmisery

Hopefully it's not a new case. I love the one he's got now!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


A 2nd 19" for surround gaming?

Yeah I know that wouldn't directly be for the box ...

hmmm I give up










haha, no, but i do plan on getting a 120hz monitor for 3d sometime soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Hopefully it's not a new case. I love the one he's got now!










nope, def not a new case, but It should match the case pretty well and look epic inside it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

A new res?

A titanium spork that will be elegantly hung inside teh case?

A gold plated butt plug?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

MOTM!!!!!! YAYAYAYYAYA!!!!!









I have dreamed of a post-bit since joining this site! 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


A new res?

A titanium spork that will be elegantly hung inside teh case?

A gold plated butt plug?


lol, as stated before, only one guess per person (or at least per post.) 

and what is with you people and butt plugs?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Fold a million points and you'll have a postbit too








Nice win mate, enjoy it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

haha, but that would not have been a modding postbit.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
MOTM!!!!!! YAYAYAYYAYA!!!!!









I have dreamed of a post-bit since joining this site! 

Yeahp... It sure is sweet!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

btw, the right answer has been guessed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *falloutboy* 
yeahp... It sure is sweet!


----------



## Infrabasse

a new res it is then


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
a new res it is then









maybe.... <_< >_>


----------



## Infrabasse

Is it the T-Virus I mentioned at the very beginning? Lol that's sneaky


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Is it the T-Virus I mentioned at the very beginning? Lol that's sneaky









<_< >_>










it is gonna be SICK!!!! 

red coils, black ends and a white cathode

also, getting one side port on the top


----------



## Infrabasse

Noice!

Any idea how long it's gonna take until it's made and you receive it ?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Alex said it would be about 2 weeks.

which is convenient, because I am gonna have to wait till next paycheck to order everything else since I decided to go ahead and get that res.

oh, and the one I got is 250mm


----------



## oliverw92

Nice, however no offence to the man but he rarely hits his deadlines for custom orders


----------



## kevingreenbmx

haha, thats ok though, gives me more time to get the money together for everything else.


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


MOTM!!!!!! YAYAYAYYAYA!!!!!









I have dreamed of a post-bit since joining this site! 


Well done mate, well deserved! But dont expect the postbit any time soon - I'm still waiting for last months


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killhouse*


Well done mate, well deserved! But dont expect the postbit any time soon - I'm still waiting for last months










haha, yea... I have heard about how long things can take...


----------



## iceboi714

nice...that will look good and match up with everything


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iceboi714*


nice...that will look good and match up with everything


yea, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

YAY!!!! postbit!!!!









this is a good month, got my first postbit, got my OC'd account (black name), and hit 400 rep.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


YAY!!!! postbit!!!!









this is a good month, got my first postbit, got my OC'd account (black name), and hit 400 rep.










Now you just need 1 mill.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Now you just need 1 mill.


yea, unfortunately I am not folding at the moment...

to many issues with lost work units.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Alex said it would be about 2 weeks.

which is convenient, because I am gonna have to wait till next paycheck to order everything else since I decided to go ahead and get that res.

oh, and the one I got is 250mm

He mentioned a few days ago that the laser is still broken. Not sure whether that will affect your order or not, but hey, you're getting a T-Virus!!!! We need a T-Virus owners club


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
He mentioned a few days ago that the laser is still broken. Not sure whether that will affect your order or not, but hey, you're getting a T-Virus!!!! We need a T-Virus owners club









and we should call it club awesome.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

that is the last of everything i need to finish classy finally.


----------



## oliverw92

Never say the end is near, because it never is


----------



## nzgroller

good luck with the rest of the project, i got scared when you said you were going to stop, oh and the gpu blocks look awesome!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Never say the end is near, because it never is









haha, true...

this will be the end of the plans i had for this build though other than some small things like swapping out HDDs and such.

I also have another idea for a build I want to do, so after this i think my funds will be going more toward that. (I need a lan box, this thing is too massive)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
good luck with the rest of the project, i got scared when you said you were going to stop, oh and the gpu blocks look awesome!










Thanks.









edit:

Alex said that he should have my res shipped out Monday and he will have some pics for me to share with you guys sometime this weekend. ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Guess what I have...










(potential update ahead if you ask nicely)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Could you please give us a nice update?


----------



## Infrabasse

Pretty pleeease with sugar on top


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
so...

who wants to see an update on my build?









head over to my worklog and post if you want to motivate me to take pics. 

Get me some pics you lazy bum







Sheeesh...I get more done by accident, then you do on purpose







- Was that motivating?









I'm kidding of course, but looking forward to seeing what you have done so far







.


----------



## ChickenInferno

This is my "I'm anxious for you to please update" picture


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Could you please give us a nice update?









+1 for the motivation.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 









Pretty pleeease with sugar on top









haha, you plus the cat is another +2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
Get me some pics you lazy bum







Sheeesh...I get more done by accident, then you do on purpose







- Was that motivating?









I'm kidding of course, but looking forward to seeing what you have done so far







.

-1 for making me feel bad









+1 for kidding.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 









This is my "I'm anxious for you to please update" picture









-2 because that picture is terrifying.









alright, so +4 and -3 makes +1 to an update.









I have taken some pics, but my camera died about 4 pics in... so i switched to my phone and realised the pics where better than when i was using my actual camera.









If we can get to +4 for the update i will upload them despite them mostly being terrible quality









*edit:

images are uploaded, just have to write the comments and make the post.*


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, it has been a long while since i have had a real update...









so first i have some pics of some parts i have been buying from members on the site over the last few months and have not shared:

first up is this MCR120:










and as you can tell it is in pretty rough shape, so it will soon get one of these treatments:










next up is an EK 240mm rad for the front of the case. I was very surprised at how much higher quality this rad seems than the 3 swiftech ones i have:










and the swiftech MCR220:










all of this is going to be in addition to my MCR320 I already have. ;-)










and i bought another s-flex G from a kind member:










*And now for today's adventure!!!*










I received my order from FrozenCPU, and when i saw the size of this box i got really excited.


















and if the fact that it takes up my entire table is not enough for you to realize the size of that huge box here are some common objects for reference:










ok, so maybe they are just common to OCN members. 

I think richard and geoff have packed everything i have ever ordered from frozencpu.


















and pulling out all but 2 items:










my velociraptor is getting hungry


















and he stalks up to his first prey, two low profile stop fittings and a lonely g1/4" extension:










i don't think it is possible to overstate how good these matte black fittings look:










suddenly the raptor realizes why it isn't smart to pick on the babies


















note the two 45 and two 90 degree rotaries in here. I have always been reluctant to use them because i feared they would leak, but after feeling how tight they are i don't think i have to worry about it...










got two more of these for the rad that is going in the bottom since you will be able to see the fans on that rad:










and the s-flex G from earlier out of it's box:










and a 22g tube of Arctic Silver Ceramique for the GPU core and memory:










2x thermal pad sheets 1x thermal tape:










when i saw this I began to get nervous:










and sure enough this is not the POM top I ordered:










guess i will have to call frozenCPU tomorrow...

and finally, the last two items from that massive box ;-)



















mmmmmmm, i am excited just thinking about what is under that plastic:










and here it is... (the finish looks 100x better in person, i will have to take some time with my real camera at some point to get it to show in the pics)










and that is it for the un-boxing pics, *BUT DON'T GO YET, THERE IS MORE!*


----------



## Infrabasse

Shame about the order confusion, I hate it when that happens. I'm going through a similar kinda of hell at the moment with an ITX build.

And thats all very exciting stuff!
But Fluffy is growing tired of your little games










Spit it out already


----------



## JE Nightmare

go figure, you get a frozencpu mix up after ShtSh00ttr made his thread about frozen, oh well.

it's going to be great when you refinish that 120.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

and now for some mild actual work...


















hmm, one is missing, where could it be?

oh, here it is:










I gotta say, the copper color is growing on me... and this is the used one that is a bit tarnished

plus, you cannot see a whole lot of the block normally:










here is where things get interesting, note the waterblock does not use the same holes as the stock cooler:










that wouldn't be an issue except for i still want to use the stock (and de-stickered) backplate to cool the memory:



















as you can see the hex socket head screws the waterblock uses hold the backplate out from sitting against the PCB as it is supposed to:










I will have to drill some holes in the backplate to let those screws poke through.

these i can just put through the backplate stock holes though:










and now for a brief explanation of some of my fitting choices...

because the SLI block for these waterblocks have multiple options for flow directions i need to fill some of the holes with plugs:










but because i use 5/8" OD tubing the compressions do not like to play along:










if i thread the fittings in much more they bind against each other:










so that is where these come into play:



















they make everything play together nicely.


















the other option i may use is one of the rotories:










OH! and i forgot to show these in the last post:










frozencpu saved me the trouble of having to make my own.









and the overview shot of all the stuff i have to figure out how to fit in my poor pc-v2010:










I am so ready to get back to the modding









I just have to wait for 4 more smaller packages to arive now. I have one from performance-pcs.com with some more fittings and some wire for making cables, 2 from amazon.com with some tools, and one from Frozen-Q








(i am most excited about that one)

Be warned, there will be epic modding mayhem in this thread in the next few weeks.


----------



## R00ST3R

Good stuff Kev, can't wait to see how it all comes together.

Mmmm, fittings galore....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Shame about the order confusion, I hate it when that happens. I'm going through a similar kinda of hell at the moment with an ITX build.

And thats all very exciting stuff!
But Fluffy is growing tired of your little games

Spit it out already









yea, i have had good times with frozencpu before though

haha, that dog is weird, but effective, all is out now. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
go figure, you get a frozencpu mix up after ShtSh00ttr made his thread about frozen, oh well.

it's going to be great when you refinish that 120.









his issues where not their fault...

I have had nothing but good experiences with frozenCPU.

and yea, that little rad is gonna look WAY better.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 
Good stuff Kev, can't wait to see how it all comes together.

Mmmm, fittings galore....









haha, that plus this:










= sooooooo nice.









and thanks! me either!


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 

his issues where not their fault...

I have had nothing but good experiences with frozenCPU.


He is pretty upset about two things: The shoddy koolance block and the way he was treated by FrozenCPU in response. I don't know the full conversation, but he was treated very unproffessionally...enough of that though

I'm pretty excited mostly to see you bring that MCR120 back to life.

Word of caution on the Heatkiller GPU blocks. Make sure every screw is down tight (not overtighten but you understand). I killed a GTX 280 by missing a single screw around the actual chip (3 out of 4=dead by overheating within a minute)

I had no idea why the LED went red. The block was cold to the touch, but the transistors on the back of the card were burning hot.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome. I cannot wait to see what shall be done ^_^


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
He is pretty upset about two things: The shoddy koolance block and the way he was treated by FrozenCPU in response. I don't know the full conversation, but he was treated very unproffessionally...enough of that though

I'm pretty excited mostly to see you bring that MCR120 back to life.

Word of caution on the Heatkiller GPU blocks. Make sure every screw is down tight (not overtighten but you understand). I killed a GTX 280 by missing a single screw around the actual chip (3 out of 4=dead by overheating within a minute)

I had no idea why the LED went red. The block was cold to the touch, but the transistors on the back of the card were burning hot.

thanks for the heads up. I will be sure to be careful. :thumbs:

I have replaced the TIM on all three cards before with the stock coolers, so i am sure everything will be alright.

quick question though, did you use thermal pads or paste on the memory chips on the block side? the instructions say to use paste, but i have never heard of that before with any other blocks...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Awesome. I cannot wait to see what shall be done ^_^









me either...


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
quick question though, did you use thermal pads or paste on the memory chips on the block side? the instructions say to use paste, but i have never heard of that before with any other blocks...

I was looking through a review of a 5870 block today and it mentioned that the memory chips used paste. So, I guess it's not unheard of, just unusual.

Question: is a 280 longer than a 5870?


----------



## Domino

You can take good pictures, I like that!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wow, its just awesome man!! +1


----------



## nzgroller

looking nice, can't wait for more.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trampton*


I was looking through a review of a 5870 block today and it mentioned that the memory chips used paste. So, I guess it's not unheard of, just unusual.

Question: is a 280 longer than a 5870?


hmm, ok

as to your question, i am not sure... I know they are the exact length of the width of my classified...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


You can take good pictures, I like that!










haha, thanks

those last pics where just quick shots using my iPhone though... some of the earlier updates I actually took the time to make everything look great, but i have been lazy.









I will def take some more good shots before everything is done though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*


Wow, its just awesome man!! +1


Thanks! ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


looking nice, can't wait for more.


thanks, me either.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks awesome Kevin, thats a lot of stuff








+1 for the enermax magma's and the s-flex g


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Looks awesome Kevin, thats a lot of stuff








+1 for the enermax magma's and the s-flex g









thanks. 

and yea, they are both awesome fans, the enermax because they are good fans that also look amazing, the s-flex's because they move a ton of air with little noise and last forever.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thanks. 

and yea, they are both awesome fans, the enermax because they are good fans that also look amazing, the s-flex's because they move a ton of air with little noise and last forever.


Well said. The enermax fans move enough air too with not much noise at all! And they look awesome








I have a lot of sflex g fans, and they are still up and running without any issue at all! (zip tied one to a few gpu's, cooling my hdd's, push pull on the h50 and so on







)


----------



## scottath

loving the update mate


----------



## dylanzzz

mm just read through most of the pages and it is coming along nicly good updates is wat you want in a worklog and you got it.
Do you know if that case is still in production? if so were can it be brought?


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


quick question though, did you use thermal pads or paste on the memory chips on the block side? the instructions say to use paste, but i have never heard of that before with any other blocks...


Yeah you use thermal paste.

Nice to see your modding the backplates. I wanted to do that with mine but it was too much work/wanted to keep them mint for resale.

CANT WAIT to see this all together!


----------



## NoGuru

Really nice work Kevin! I may not post much but I have my eye in this thread.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thanks for the heads up. I will be sure to be careful. :thumbs:

I have replaced the TIM on all three cards before with the stock coolers, so i am sure everything will be alright.

quick question though, did you use thermal pads or paste on the memory chips on the block side? the instructions say to use paste, but i have never heard of that before with any other blocks...


I used thermal pads for all of the memory chips and for all of the small shiny squares (I have no idea what they are, but you will know exactly what I mean). I had alot of extra thermal padding so I just did it rather than going by the directions.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Well said. The enermax fans move enough air too with not much noise at all! And they look awesome








I have a lot of sflex g fans, and they are still up and running without any issue at all! (zip tied one to a few gpu's, cooling my hdd's, push pull on the h50 and so on







)

yea, this is my third one. and i have tossed the other two around quite a bit and they are still good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
loving the update mate



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *dylanzzz* 
mm just read through most of the pages and it is coming along nicly good updates is wat you want in a worklog and you got it.
Do you know if that case is still in production? if so were can it be brought?

Thanks!

sadly for the modding community the pc-v series is no longer in production.









they are some of the best cases for the base of a mod though, they are a great blank slate to work from.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Yeah you use thermal paste.

Nice to see your modding the backplates. I wanted to do that with mine but it was too much work/wanted to keep them mint for resale.

CANT WAIT to see this all together!

alright, cool

and the backplate modding will not keep me from using it with the stock cooler, it will just be 6 extra holes.

and thanks, me either.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Really nice work Kevin! I may not post much but I have my eye in this thread.

I am glad to hear you are watching and approve. :thumbs:

thanks for watching!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I used thermal pads for all of the memory chips and for all of the small shiny squares (I have no idea what they are, but you will know exactly what I mean). I had alot of extra thermal padding so I just did it rather than going by the directions.

I think i will use paste since that is what they say to use... I don't want the thickness of the pads to put too much stress on the ICs

and the shiny things i believe are the VRMs and the NVIOS chip. ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I just called FrozenCPU and they are sending me the correct pump top with no questions asked.









I don't even have to ship the wrong one back first, they are sending my the correct top and a shipping label to send the clear one back to them when i get it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Now that's quality customer service


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Now that's quality customer service









I was very pleased.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wish they would do that over here....








Nice one Kevin, I'll be waiting for the pictures


----------



## GOTFrog

Yay, everything look great, those blocks are sexy beasts


----------



## nzgroller

i'm curious, isn't the acrylic pump top better than the acetal?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I wish they would do that over here....








Nice one Kevin, I'll be waiting for the pictures










the pics will come, but first, homework. :-(

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Yay, everything look great, those blocks are sexy beasts


thanks!

they are def growing on me. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


i'm curious, isn't the acrylic pump top better than the acetal?


I have never heard that... in fact i am of the opinion that the POM top is better because there is a MUCH lower risk of cracking and it looks better. ;-)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


the pics will come, but first, homework. :-(


Good luck with the homework


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Good luck with the homework










oh, right... homework... not OCN


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


oh, right... homework... not OCN










Its hard, isnt it?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Its hard, isnt it?










very...

dangit, did it again...

edit: oh man, it is 1:15am


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


very...

dangit, did it again...

edit: oh man, it is 1:15am


I should leave you alone. Its 7:17 am here, I'm off to work in a few minutes








Just stop looking at ocn, click on the little cross in the upper right corner and do wat you gotta do


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I should leave you alone. Its 7:17 am here, I'm off to work in a few minutes








Just stop looking at ocn, click on the little cross in the upper right corner and do wat you gotta do










i dunno man, i don't think i have ever used that button before (at least not since 08-04-09)... I may die...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You just minimize your browser and leave the pc on 24/7?
I dont have a problem with that as long as it folds








But I'm out now, sleep well...xD


----------



## dylanzzz

one more queiry is with your motherboard is it the EVGA 3x SLI classified?
If so acorreing to the EVGA website it supports up to 1600mhz ram and your running 200mhz is the true or is yours running fine?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
You just minimize your browser and leave the pc on 24/7?
I dont have a problem with that as long as it folds








But I'm out now, sleep well...xD

haha, i actually do turn it off at night unless i am folding, which i have not been recently. (to much instability and i KNOW it isn't from my OC being unstable)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dylanzzz* 
one more queiry is with your motherboard is it the EVGA 3x SLI classified?
If so acorreing to the EVGA website it supports up to 1600mhz ram and your running 200mhz is the true or is yours running fine?

yes, it is the limited edition 3x classified.

and it is called overclocking my friend. ;-) read some of the OC guides around here and you will notice they all recommend 1600 or 2000 mhz ram because as you raise the base clock the memory clock goes up as well. and if you do not have memory that will go up to those speeds you will have issues.

I am actually running my RAM at 15xx mhz at the moment with tighter timings. the 2000 mhz is just what corsair garuntees that this memory will run up to given that the memory controller can handle it. but the unfortunate truth is that most I7's memory controllers are very hard to get stable at those higher clocks. In fact to run ram over 1333 mhz on x58 you are required to overclock the uncore/memory controller.

if you start to overclock on the x58 platform you will learn all about the multipliers that relate the base clock to the core clock, uncore clock and memory clock.


----------



## dylanzzz

alright thanks for that.
Also cant wait til its finshed

Edit wat size sleeve did you use?


----------



## nolonger

1/8" clean cut sleeving.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dylanzzz* 
alright thanks for that.
Also cant wait til its finshed

Edit wat size sleeve did you use?

No problem and thanks. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
1/8" clean cut sleeving.

Yep.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

The mail brings me TOOLS!!! 

in other news: still no res from Frozen-Q :-(


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Project on hold for StarCraft 2 because I just bought it friday 

jk, there will be updates shortly after I get the res from Alex.


----------



## ARavenousChimp

Just read through all 97 pages of this worklog (goes to show how much I have to do). but when I got to the part where you were going to sell it. I almost shat a brick. then I saw there was like, 30 more pages. I knew there had to be more. Really glad you decided to keep it. You've done alot of really great work on that computer. Wish I had such a moddable case. I love the red on black theme. Also, I'm envious of your 280 blocks. Wish I could find some for my cards.

(tl;dr) Great case, Great modder, Great updates. I look forward to you getting that res so we can get another update.

ps: subbed.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ARavenousChimp* 
Just read through all 97 pages of this worklog (goes to show how much I have to do). but when I got to the part where you were going to sell it. I almost shat a brick. then I saw there was like, 30 more pages. I knew there had to be more. Really glad you decided to keep it. You've done alot of really great work on that computer. Wish I had such a moddable case. I love the red on black theme. Also, I'm envious of your 280 blocks. Wish I could find some for my cards.

(tl;dr) Great case, Great modder, Great updates. I look forward to you getting that res so we can get another update.

ps: subbed.

Thank you for your many compliments.









Yea, I am glad i decided not to sell it as well, i have really enjoyed having and working on Classy.

Thanks for the sub!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey guys, I have a question...

I have several swiftech rads and an EK rad. I know the thread size for the swiftech rads is 6-32, but what size thread is the EK rad?

I looked it up on frozencpu and they say it is M3, but I ordered some black oxides m3 and 6-32 screws and they didn't fit. M3 seem to be right size, but the wrong thread pitch. the 6-32 ones are too big.

thanks!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## iceboi714

M3 should be just a standard size with a standard thread pitch unless otherwise noted correct? Well for my Swiftech rads and 6-32 screws....some holes were hard to get in than others...maybe due to the paint? I had to use a little more force but it worked out fine.


----------



## nzgroller

ooh, frozenq is nearlly here


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iceboi714* 
M3 should be just a standard size with a standard thread pitch unless otherwise noted correct? Well for my Swiftech rads and 6-32 screws....some holes were hard to get in than others...maybe due to the paint? I had to use a little more force but it worked out fine.

I finally got all the screws right.









I will share some pics of all of them soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
ooh, frozenq is nearlly here

My Res is in the post office down the street!









but unfortunately they are closed weekends.









I plan on picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome Kevin, I cant wait to see how that res looks inside the case


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Well, I am off to the post office!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Awesome Kevin, I cant wait to see how that res looks inside the case










Me either.


----------



## kevingreenbmx




----------



## t-ramp

Ooh...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Stop uploading boring photos








Get to the good stuff

Please


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trampton*


Ooh...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Stop uploading boring photos








Get to the good stuff

Please


ouch, that is harsh...









would pics of the res itself count?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yes!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

[email protected]#$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alex sent me the wrong res. this is not what i ordered.

I am so fricken tired of waiting.


----------



## t-ramp

What'd you get?


----------



## oliverw92

I have totally lost all faith in him now. It seems he can't get a single order right, or on time!

What did he do wrong?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trampton*


What'd you get?


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have totally lost all faith in him now. It seems he can't get a single order right, or on time!

What did he do wrong?


He sent me a blood red one instead of the UV red, he sent clear clips instead of black, and there is no extra side port on the top like I asked.

The only thing that IS right is that it has the white cold cathode in it.

edit: also, it has taken him forever to respond to the PMs i sent him throughout this whole thing (other than the ones where i was actually making the order) and that is for the ones he actually did respond to.


----------



## tzillian

oh man, that sucks. hope mine comes correct.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

that is what he sent me.

as you can see, it defiantly does not match the build, even if it did have the ports I need to route my tubing correctly.


----------



## oliverw92

Alex really needs to sort his act out. I don't see how someone could continually get his orders wrong so badly - I mean surely he should check the reservoir against what the customer ordered before he posts it. Obviously not lol.


----------



## Frozen-Q

I worked things out with Kevin to get him a new one.

I really apologize about this, I've been swamped with trying to get out a ton of orders every day, and responding to the 50+ messages and emails every day as well. Unfortunately I'm still only one person, and its difficult to balance everything. I'm working on a new order documentation system of sorts to try and keep everything straight.

The biggest difficulty, is when you have 100 people place orders, and all are emailing you with little different details about their orders. Trust me, I have people constantly asking for weird things. I really like working with people to make these reservoirs as custom tailored to their needs as possible, but sometimes it gets to the point where things get jumbled.

So, with that said, I will try my best to do better in the future. Right now I'm giving my all towards everything though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Alex really needs to sort his act out. I don't see how someone could continually get his orders wrong so badly - I mean surely he should check the reservoir against what the customer ordered before he posts it. Obviously not lol.


While I agree that there should have not been an issue to begin with, I must say that when I confronted him about it he was very cool about trying to get it fixed. He immediately got me a shipping label for overnight UPS to get it back to him and had me go through exactly what i want the res to be with him again. I have faith that i will get the correct item back and in a much more timely manner this time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q*


I worked things out with Kevin to get him a new one.

I really apologize about this, I've been swamped with trying to get out a ton of orders every day, and responding to the 50+ messages and emails every day as well. Unfortunately I'm still only one person, and its difficult to balance everything. I'm working on a new order documentation system of sorts to try and keep everything straight.

The biggest difficulty, is when you have 100 people place orders, and all are emailing you with little different details about their orders. Trust me, I have people constantly asking for weird things. I really like working with people to make these reservoirs as custom tailored to their needs as possible, but sometimes it gets to the point where things get jumbled.

So, with that said, I will try my best to do better in the future. Right now I'm giving my all towards everything though.


if you don't mind me asking, what sort of documentation/filing system do you currently use?

I work as a mechanic and we almost always have 50-100 different jobs going on at a time. maybe i could offer some recommendations?


----------



## Frozen-Q

Right now I just have an Excel spreadsheet which I key in the details as I get them. But the biggest issue is that some people PM me details across 3 different forums, some email them, some call.

But I'm not always at my computer, so sometimes when I get things on my phone, I write them down, leave myself messages, etc etc. But I'm going to be honest, I have lost several. Which is probably what happened with yours.

I'm thinking about just installing a big white board in the shop, and writing up all of the current orders. That way any time something comes in it provides more of a visual way to organize things.

Other than that, I'd like to hire a secretary/bookkeeper, however, since I operate out of home, my occupancy permit does not allow for any employee/customer traffic. I may work on applying for that Type 1 permit asap.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q*


Right now I just have an Excel spreadsheet which I key in the details as I get them. But the biggest issue is that some people PM me details across 3 different forums, some email them, some call.

But I'm not always at my computer, so sometimes when I get things on my phone, I write them down, leave myself messages, etc etc. But I'm going to be honest, I have lost several. Which is probably what happened with yours.

I'm thinking about just installing a big white board in the shop, and writing up all of the current orders. That way any time something comes in it provides more of a visual way to organize things.

Other than that, I'd like to hire a secretary/bookkeeper, however, since I operate out of home, my occupancy permit does not allow for any employee/customer traffic. I may work on applying for that Type 1 permit asap.


sounds like it may even be easier for you to use a paper system. have a file box with a card in it for all of your new orders, another with all of your in-progress orders, and another with all of your finished orders. That way while you are working on each one you can have the card right there in front of you with all of your notes for that order on it.

and as you are packing the finished product you can go down the list right there to make sure everything is right and then once it is shipped out you can file it in the box for completed orders.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q*


Right now I just have an Excel spreadsheet which I key in the details as I get them. But the biggest issue is that some people PM me details across 3 different forums, some email them, some call.

But I'm not always at my computer, so sometimes when I get things on my phone, I write them down, leave myself messages, etc etc. But I'm going to be honest, I have lost several. Which is probably what happened with yours.

I'm thinking about just installing a big white board in the shop, and writing up all of the current orders. That way any time something comes in it provides more of a visual way to organize things.

Other than that, I'd like to hire a secretary/bookkeeper, however, since I operate out of home, my occupancy permit does not allow for any employee/customer traffic. I may work on applying for that Type 1 permit asap.


Perhaps you could set up work-order system in which every customer gets their own card on your end with a reference number, and you give the customer the corresponding reference number.

That way, when they make their initial order, you write everything down on said numbered card, (name, specs, etc), then give the customer the reference number that is on the card with their order. That way, no matter how they contact you, they can just give you that reference number (shouldn't be more than 3 digits) and you can find their card, and write it on that card. Much easier than using real names/usernames from different forums.

Once the order is filled, you can throw away or keep the card for future reference.

That is what they do at most/all bike shops, and it works beautifully. People call in asking about their bikes, we ask for the reference number, they give it to us and then we can find the corresponding work order with all their information/work history on it quite easily.


----------



## Frozen-Q

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Perhaps you could set up work-order system in which every customer gets their own card on your end with a reference number, and you give the customer the corresponding reference number.

That way, when they make their initial order, you write everything down on said numbered card, (name, specs, etc), then give the customer the reference number that is on the card with their order. That way, no matter how they contact you, they can just give you that reference number (shouldn't be more than 3 digits) and you can find their card, and write it on that card. Much easier than using real names/usernames from different forums.

Once the order is filled, you can throw away or keep the card for future reference.

That is what they do at most/all bike shops, and it works beautifully. People call in asking about their bikes, we ask for the reference number, they give it to us and then we can find the corresponding work order with all their information/work history on it quite easily.


That sounds like a pretty good idea actually, similar to what Kevin suggested. Sometimes electronic just isn't the best way to go I guess.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q*


That sounds like a pretty good idea actually, similar to what Kevin suggested. Sometimes electronic just isn't the best way to go I guess.


it is funny that he mentioned Bike shops, because that is where i work as a mechanic and where i was pulling the idea from. ;-)

you should def get something better going. don't want to mess up your good name by angering customers.


----------



## oliverw92

^^ All good ideas.

There is nothing wrong with the product you make, Alex, just the admin side of it is going wrong (from what i can see).


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


There is nothing wrong with the product you make, Alex, just the admin side of it is going wrong (from what i can see).


this.

The reservoir you sent me was one of the best made water cooling components I have ever seen. The workmanship was superb and it was a beautiful product, but it was not at all what I ordered.


----------



## nolonger

Just OOC, what do you do with units sent back?


----------



## tzillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q*


That sounds like a pretty good idea actually, similar to what Kevin suggested. Sometimes electronic just isn't the best way to go I guess.



hey, any idea of when mine will be shipping?
Receipt number 2029-9175-0683-8422

ordered 9/4/2010


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
it is funny that he mentioned Bike shops, because that is where i work as a mechanic and where i was pulling the idea from. ;-)

you should def get something better going. don't want to mess up your good name by angering customers.

No [email protected]#, I work in a bike shop as a mechanic as well, I got the idea from my shop.

What kinda BMX are you riding? I had to sell mine last year when I moved away for school..it was so pimp







. Titanium Profile hubs, Odyssey Race forks, Sunday bars, Mankind frame, it looked pimp!! (White/green with gold accents). I miss that thing so much..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q* 
That sounds like a pretty good idea actually, similar to what Kevin suggested. Sometimes electronic just isn't the best way to go I guess.

Yeah, it works really well. I help you set it up if you want or whatever, it is pretty straightforward and it works very well.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Just OOC, what do you do with units sent back?

Since the new ones can be completely disassembled I'd assume that he'd take them apart and use the spare parts to make up other orders.

Tbh, regardless of what goes wrong Alex, I don't expect that I'll ever lose faith in you, purely because I can completely understand from my own experience how difficult it is to try and create something for a person, have it done in a timely manner and not mess it up and still keep the customer happy. I'm an artist of sorts and used to take commissions to draw peoples kids or pets or whatever for them. The pay sucked ($100 for an A4 drawing which was way less than minimum wage because it would take about 15-20hrs to complete) and I found it immensely hard to draw people I didn't know. Celebrities are easy because they're everywhere and you recognise their personality and are familiar with their face. A few people got pretty impatient and in the end I gave up drawing altogether. It's not easy to appease customers if you haven't got a fantastic system put together.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
No [email protected]#, I work in a bike shop as a mechanic as well, I got the idea from my shop.

What kinda BMX are you riding? I had to sell mine last year when I moved away for school..it was so pimp







. Titanium Profile hubs, Odyssey Race forks, Sunday bars, Mankind frame, it looked pimp!! (White/green with gold accents). I miss that thing so much..

I have an s&m ltf with odyssey hazard lite rims, proper magnelite hubs, fly cranks and bars.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Since the new ones can be completely disassembled I'd assume that he'd take them apart and use the spare parts to make up other orders.

Tbh, regardless of what goes wrong Alex, I don't expect that I'll ever lose faith in you, purely because I can completely understand from my own experience how difficult it is to try and create something for a person, have it done in a timely manner and not mess it up and still keep the customer happy. I'm an artist of sorts and used to take commissions to draw peoples kids or pets or whatever for them. The pay sucked ($100 for an A4 drawing which was way less than minimum wage because it would take about 15-20hrs to complete) and I found it immensely hard to draw people I didn't know. Celebrities are easy because they're everywhere and you recognise their personality and are familiar with their face. A few people got pretty impatient and in the end I gave up drawing altogether. It's not easy to appease customers if you haven't got a fantastic system put together.









Don't get me wrong, I completely understand where and why the problems occur, and I sympathize. But there comes a point at which you do enough volume and you are well known enough that you have to step up to the expectations customers have of a business. That step from independent artisan to well known business/supplier can be a bit of a leap, but it is something that must be faced if you want to continue to grow.


----------



## Frozen-Q

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Just OOC, what do you do with units sent back?

Use at least the Delrin caps, which cost a small fortune to have machined.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
this.

The reservoir you sent me was one of the best made water cooling components I have ever seen. The workmanship was superb and it was a beautiful product, but it was not at all what I ordered.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
hey, any idea of when mine will be shipping?
Receipt number 2029-9175-0683-8422

ordered 9/4/2010

Tomorrow, the blood red 400mm Liquid Fusion with bare Delrin caps and normal ports correct?


----------



## Frozen-Q

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
^^ All good ideas.

There is nothing wrong with the product you make, Alex, just the admin side of it is going wrong (from what i can see).

Yeah, and I understand that absolutely, which is why I'm trying to make some major changes. Ideally I'd like to close shop for 2 weeks and completely redo the way I do everything, but unfortunately if I stop...who knows what will go wrong.

So I'm just making a slow change. But, with that said, if any mistakes are made, my goal is always give my 100% towards my customers to help them out. Always have, always will.


----------



## tzillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q* 
Use at least the Delrin caps, which cost a small fortune to have machined.










Tomorrow, the blood red 400mm Liquid Fusion with bare Delrin caps and normal ports correct?

yeah, correct man. thanks.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Well, Frozen-Q has given me a tracking number for what is hopefully the correct thing this time.









He said to expect it Thursday, but the post office here likes to hold on to things being delivered to campus so I expect it to arrive something more like Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## spRICE

Problem solving at its best!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright! I decided since the res should be here in the next few days and I have everything else I need to finish up here and waiting it was time to take Classy apart for her final round of serious modding!

this is how everything looked this morning:










and here is something to give you an idea of how long it has been since i have actually taken the time to work on my machine:










started taking out the easy to remove parts:



















at this point I got to what i was most nervous about, draining the loop. I have never actually done it before and as i suspected, it is not as simple as opening up the fill port and pouring it out.

what I first tried was just pouring the water out of a hose plugged into the fillport, but there was sufficient suction in the line to keep the water from draining out like this. so my next thought was to set the case on it's front and pull the drain line off of the res completely and let it drain into a pot underneath, but there was still too much suction.

what finally worked was removing the return line coming from the mobo block to the res from the res so that the water would flow backward through the loop and out of what was the fill port line.

here is with the pump/res removed and the tubes tucked away to keep any drips from falling on the mobo:










pieces and parts:










and most everything pulled apart:










notice the CPU block is not in the picture. more on that coming up.

also, is anyone else excited to see all those parts put back into this case alongside the new ones?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm really excited to see the new parts with the old parts


----------



## kevingreenbmx

here is whats up with the CPU block. when i pulled it apart I went to clean it and it was pretty gross:










evidently i had a tinny piece of tubing floating around in there:




























now this is why I am posting:










What is all that black stuff? It is all over the inside of the block and appears to be actaully forming on the copper. Is it some sort of corrosion? I am only using distilled water and PT Nuke and I am pretty sure none of the parts in my loop contain aluminum.

here are the parts that where in that loop just in case:

mcp355 with bitspower mini res top
swiftech mcr 320 rad
heatkiller 3.0 lt cpu block
EK x58 3x SLI classified full board block
bitspower matte black compressions

any idea what is up?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I'm really excited to see the new parts with the old parts



















I am amazed at the pile of parts sitting on the floor next to the case. seeing them just piled up makes me wonder if i was thinking clearly when i decided they would all fit in there together.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
at this point I got to what i was most nervous about, draining the loop. I have never actually done it before and as i suspected, it is not as simple as opening up the fill port and pouring it out.

Wow. I've put together and taken apart my loop (in its various configurations) more times than I can remember. Of course, I haven't the luxury of a gorgeous case that lends itself to satisfaction... Oh well.

Your rig does (did?) look great, though, and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
Your rig *will* look great, though, and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.









fixed.









Thanks!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

When I drain my loop, I grab the tube that the water is going to come out of and I suck it for a bit until the water comes up halfway, then put it in the sink and let it drain. Not sure if you know this already, but have the end of the draining tube lower than the water level of the loop and it'll all come pouring out.

Just have to be careful not to get the water in your mouth. Tastes disgusting, especially if you have anti-freeze in your loop


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
When I drain my loop, I grab the tube that the water is going to come out of and I suck it for a bit until the water comes up halfway, then put it in the sink and let it drain. Not sure if you know this already, but have the end of the draining tube lower than the water level of the loop and it'll all come pouring out.

Just have to be careful not to get the water in your mouth. Tastes disgusting, especially if you have anti-freeze in your loop









I really like that method, I used it a lot of time. Most of the time I had some fluid in my mouth though









@ Kevin, I had the same idea this week when my parts arrived, I must have been drunk at the time I decided to order this...


----------



## Infrabasse

Was this MCR320 new ?
Did you give it a good flush?

I'm really no expert at this, the one and only LCS I had ended up being nicknamed the viscous cooling PC, after 4 years of running on the same fluid








lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
When I drain my loop, I grab the tube that the water is going to come out of and I suck it for a bit until the water comes up halfway, then put it in the sink and let it drain. Not sure if you know this already, but have the end of the draining tube lower than the water level of the loop and it'll all come pouring out.

Just have to be careful not to get the water in your mouth. Tastes disgusting, especially if you have anti-freeze in your loop









Once I actually broke the loop open I had no issues draining it, I was just scared of spilling water all over my mobo when I unthreaded the hose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I really like that method, I used it a lot of time. Most of the time I had some fluid in my mouth though









@ Kevin, I had the same idea this week when my parts arrived, I must have been drunk at the time I decided to order this...









Hehe, modders are masters of volume packing efficiency.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Was this MCR320 new ?
Did you give it a good flush?

I'm really no expert at this, the one and only LCS I had ended up being nicknamed the viscous cooling PC, after 4 years of running on the same fluid








lol

Yea, I flushed the tad real good before I installed it. I think most of the gunk was tiny bits of Teflon tape from where I had to seal the leaking res.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
What is all that black stuff? It is all over the inside of the block and appears to be actaully forming on the copper. Is it some sort of corrosion?

I did some image searching for copper corrosion standards and found this

http://www.polarislabs1.com/test-exp...-corrosion.php

It's hard to read the print on that corrosion standard sheet but the ones on the right seem to say corrosion on them and not tarnish like the others. I'm not positive but it looks like it could be corrosion.

I know you can get small pieces of metal like your water block plated pretty cheaply by metal shops. You could always get it chrome or nickel plated and not have to worry about any further corrosion.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
When I drain my loop, I grab the tube that the water is going to come out of and I suck it for a bit until the water comes up halfway, then put it in the sink and let it drain. Not sure if you know this already, but have the end of the draining tube lower than the water level of the loop and it'll all come pouring out.

Just have to be careful not to get the water in your mouth. Tastes disgusting, especially if you have anti-freeze in your loop









You could die from swallowing anti-freeze!


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You could die from swallowing anti-freeze!









It takes a lot. I remember reading an article about how an abusive dad made his little girls drink pure antifreeze and it didn't kill them. They were just little girls and they lived. I'm sure a few drops in an adult would be harmless.

Although it's still best to not get it in your mouth...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epitope* 
It takes a lot. I remember reading an article about how an abusive dad made his little girls drink pure antifreeze and it didn't kill them. They were just little girls and they lived. I'm sure a few drops in an adult would be harmless.

Although it's still best to not get it in your mouth...

Oh!







I feel silly now.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Oh!







I feel silly now.

I know dogs get killed by it. For some reason they like the way it tastes and will drink it if they find some that spilled or leaked. I think they add chemicals that taste bad to store bought antifreeze. I have heard that pure ethylene glycol actually tastes sort of sweet.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


I did some image searching for copper corrosion standards and found this

http://www.polarislabs1.com/test-exp...-corrosion.php

It's hard to read the print on that corrosion standard sheet but the ones on the right seem to say corrosion on them and not tarnish like the others. I'm not positive but it looks like it could be corrosion.

I know you can get small pieces of metal like your water block plated pretty cheaply by metal shops. You could always get it chrome or nickel plated and not have to worry about any further corrosion.


thanks for the help, but it seems alot of other people have the same thing happen and it does not affect anything. I am just gonna clean it off and roll with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You could die from swallowing anti-freeze!










unless you are a cat or dog it will take a whole lot more than a mouthful. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


I know dogs get killed by it. For some reason they like the way it tastes and will drink it if they find some that spilled or leaked. I think they add chemicals that taste bad to store bought antifreeze. I have heard that pure ethylene glycol actually tastes sort of sweet.


yea, it does taste sweet. almost like sugar or honey.

btw, lots of pics incoming. ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I started to put things into the case to see how well my ideas and plans for everything are going to mesh with the reality of how much stuff will fit in a case.









Much of the stuff you see in this update will be further modded/painted/arranged before it is done, so don't look in these pics and wonder why i didn't paint that rad before installing it.









first up, the 120mm rear rad:










note the sexy black oxide button head screws:










This shot really excites me.







sooooo much better looking than before:










and again with the black oxide button heads







:



















remember this ugly little leaking bastard?










well now it is being replaced by it's sexy younger cousin:




























enermax magmas on the top rad held on with even more black oxide screws:



















decided i didn't like the red top on the EK block:










i think this looks much classier:



















got my CPU block all cleaned up and reinstalled:










note that even the motherboard screws have been replaced with black ones:



















set the new stuff in the bottom compartment to confirm that it will all actually fit:










looks like everything will fit nicely, only issue may be that the tube going from the pump to the rad may be like 4cm long:










the EK 240mm rad is going up front:










will even be able to keep and internal optical drive:



















seemed like a good time for an overview shot:










fitting spce is gonna be tight up front:










put in one of the GPUs real quick just to get an idea of how things will be going in here:










the block does bend the PCB a bit, but i think the SLI block will help that out:



















started to work on making the backplates and the blocks play nice together:



















and this is where i realized my drill is dead...

either the charger for the battery or the battery has given up on life and as such i cannot drill any holes until i get a new one.









that puts a serious damper on how much modding i can do...

but on a brighter note, I am in the home stretch!!!!









My (correct) res should be here tomorrow or monday, and then i will have everything. I am visiting home this weekend which means no mod work, but i may be able to score a new drill from the parentals.

so whatcha think?


----------



## nzgroller

man you're gonna have heaps of rads! looking good, i'm pretty sure that your copper has tarnished and gone off-colour but i could be wrong. good luck with the rest, it's looking great!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


man you're gonna have heaps of rads! looking good, i'm pretty sure that your copper has tarnished and gone off-colour but i could be wrong. good luck with the rest, it's looking great!


The more rads the merryer right?









Thanks!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Hehe, modders are masters of volume packing efficiency.










So true!!









Nice update too!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Black and red








And Magma's








It looks really cool Kevin, keep it up


----------



## scottath

nice work once again mate - watching with intent here


----------



## airplaneman

Well, not to be conceded or anything, but I think my computer looks pretty damn good, yet your build is one of the few I've seen that makes me jealous. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
So true!!









Nice update too!

Thanks! Just read through your's, it was pretty nice also. ;-)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Black and red








And Magma's








It looks really cool Kevin, keep it up


























I will see what i can do when i get back from visiting my family.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
nice work once again mate - watching with intent here

















be sure to keep watching, you know things are gonna get good once i start cutting on that black anodized aluminum I bought.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Well, not to be conceded or anything, but I think my computer looks pretty damn good, yet your build is one of the few I've seen that makes me jealous. Keep up the good work man.









to nice cases









and trust me, the work will only get better from here.


----------



## NoGuru

Great looking so far, and nice pics!


----------



## blandino123

duude this thing looks so sick *_*


----------



## scottath

where did you get the black anodised aluminium from?
it would be nice if i could find some here.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I picked up my res this morning from the post office! the order was right this time around.









I have to admit though, I was slightly disappointed, the red is far more pink than I was hoping...

on the bright side though, I am currently speaking with Alex about two awesome solutions for this.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Great looking so far, and nice pics!


Thanks!

these are not the best quality pics, but I never feel like taking my time with pictures while I am modding.









I will be sure to take some nice high quality pics when I am done.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *blandino123*


duude this thing looks so sick *_*


Thanks.









just wait till it is all done. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


where did you get the black anodised aluminium from?
it would be nice if i could find some here.


I got it from FrozenCPU.com

you might try talking to bill owen. he sells some i believe and if i recall he does international shipping on request.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You could die from swallowing anti-freeze!









Lol I don't swallow it. (DO NOT TWIST THAT!!!!) Just get a bit in my mouth on the odd occasion. Nothing a good rinse out can't fix


----------



## twich12

how many rads is that? i cant count that high....


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lol I don't swallow it. Just get a bit in my mouth on the odd occasion. Nothing a good rinse out can't fix









I don't even need to say anything


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Lol I don't swallow it. (DO NOT TWIST THAT!!!!) Just get a bit in my mouth on the odd occasion. Nothing a good rinse out can't fix









lol, yea. I have gotten tons of mouthfuls of gasoline before siphoning it out of junk cars, tastes bad for a second, but you just gotta spit it out and rinse your mouth real quick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
how many rads is that? i cant count that high....

haha, you can't count to 4?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I don't even need to say anything

ah, yes, but you could choose to say something about the mod. like say, about how you wish you had found those amazing button head black oxide screws for yourself, of how you are in aww of my ability to cut circles free hand.


----------



## oliverw92

I don't need to wish that i found black button heads first though







Because i did find them first









You cut the holes for the top rad freehand?! Nice job!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I don't need to wish that i found black button heads first though







Because i did find them first









You cut the holes for the top rad freehand?! Nice job!

Oh, word, I thought you used socket heads.









And yea, I cut them freehand with a jigsaw.


----------



## oliverw92

I use button heads all the time, rarely use cap heads.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Subbed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I use button heads all the time, rarely use cap heads.

Oh, ok.







I must have been thinking of someone else.

I am stoked I was able to find all the right ones though, they look awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Subbed









Awesome!  (I will withhold judgement for you not already being subd.







)


----------



## tzillian

any pics of res yet?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzillian* 
any pics of res yet?

No, not until I get back to school Tuesday. 3 hours from it at the moment.

Only picked it up about 20min. Before I left.


----------



## southwestboy12

Just read the whole log from page 1 to 105. Took about an hour and a half. VERY cool project you have going on. Subbed! Cant wait for more pics! Aprox. How much did this project cost you total?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *southwestboy12* 
Just read the whole log from page 1 to 105. Took about an hour and a half. VERY cool project you have going on. Subbed! Cant wait for more pics! Aprox. How much did this project cost you total?

Thanks for checking it out! Glad you enjoyed it. 

I don't have a current total for everything, but it is somewhere around $4000 total. I may eventually to a total cost breakdown.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am back in norfolk, and at work on classy as I type this.


----------



## Chicken Patty

WOOT!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got a drill from my dad while i was at home, so the modding goes on!

I was able to mod the backplates to work with the waterblocks by adding a few more holes to them, so here we go(don't mind the dust and sticky residue, i need to get some cleaner from the store and i need to get another black sharpie for touching up the bare metal around the drilled holes):










the GPU block screws will pretty much be the only non-black screws in the whole case:



















big hunk-o-copper:










and a second:




























and all three!




























the looked much larger seperate from the case and mobo:
































































next up on the list: Radiator mounts / sheet metal work


----------



## loop0001

lotsa red!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Holy crap, that's some nice work bro. Looks amazing!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
lotsa red!!!

I know, isn't it great.









There will be significantly less when I am done though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Holy crap, that's some nice work bro. Looks amazing!

thanks.


----------



## FEAR.

Love it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Love it










Thanks!


----------



## nzgroller

looks awesome!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


looks awesome!












why thank you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks awesome Kevin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Looks awesome Kevin

















Thank you, mister NL


----------



## silvester

Looks awesome mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

I wish I knew how to sub it though...going to search a lil bit, lol.

I have one question though.

Have you been on that log since last year(2009)?I think that is when you started it isn't it?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silvester* 
Looks awesome mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

I wish I knew how to sub it though...going to search a lil bit, lol.

I have one question though.

Have you been on that log since last year(2009)?I think that is when you started it isn't it?

Thanks!

you can subscribe to threads by going to the top of the page and clicking the thread tools menu and clicking subscribe. there is also an option in the user CP to automatically subscribe to every thread you post in.

and yea, this thread is pretty old.  I don't have the money to do everything all at once...


----------



## silvester

Haha,thanks for telling me how to sub







I am a lil bit blind sometimes...

Keep going!Its awesome!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silvester* 
Haha,thanks for telling me how to sub







I am a lil bit blind sometimes...

Keep going!Its awesome!

yea, no problem. ;-)

I certainly will (as much as classes allow)


----------



## Chicken Patty

No need to rush things right Kev, they turn out better when taken slowly and one thing at a time.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
No need to rush things right Kev, they turn out better when taken slowly and one thing at a time.









Completely agree. ;-)


----------



## t-ramp

3 days is too long without an update. Status?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
3 days is too long without an update. Status?

Status is that I have 7 projects due in the next week. :-/


----------



## t-ramp

Completely understandable. I haven't touched my case in several days either, and I'm not even that busy. Good luck with the projects.


----------



## We Gone

That's a work of art not a PC Ferrari has nothing on you


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trampton*


Completely understandable. I haven't touched my case in several days either, and I'm not even that busy. Good luck with the projects.










Thanks. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


That's a work of art not a PC Ferrari has nothing on you










wow, thanks for the big complement.









That is funny that you say that because when i am working on it and when i am thinking of things to do with the design i do think of it as a piece of art more than a computer.

the only time i think about it as a computer foremost is when i feel like gaming or i need it for school stuff and it is not put together. (like now)

also, It is amusing because one of my theme inspirations for this build is a BMW motorcycle poster I have. so ferrari might have nothing on it, but what about BMW?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks. 

also, It is amusing because one of my theme inspirations for this build is a BMW motorcycle poster I have. so ferrari might have nothing on it, but what about BMW?










I only say ferrari because as an auto buff also everyone always refers to them as (one) of the tops in auto building because of there attention to detail, fit and finish and the fact they are hand built. BMW works also although mass produced, I do think the BMW motorcycle is hand built.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *We Gone*


I only say ferrari because as an auto buff also everyone always refers to them as (one) of the tops in auto building because of there attention to detail, fit and finish and the fact they are hand built. BMW works also although mass produced, I do think the BMW motorcycle is hand built.










I wish I could afford either one...









(I would take the Ferrari first definitely)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Status is that I have 7 projects due in the next week. :-/


Yay someone else who feels my pain!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Yay someone else who feels my pain!










oh my, I hope not. I don't think I could take another person's on top of my own.









I certainly can empathize though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
oh my, I hope not. I don't think I could take another person's on top of my own.









I certainly can empathize though.

















The worst part is that I finished my 7 assignments last week and have now got another 5 to replace them. Haven't had any form of break (unless you count the week of stress after the earthquake!) in about 3 or 4 months so am really looking forward to my 2 1/2 month break over Christmas!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 







The worst part is that I finished my 7 assignments last week and have now got another 5 to replace them. Haven't had any form of break (unless you count the week of stress after the earthquake!) in about 3 or 4 months so am really looking forward to my 2 1/2 month break over Christmas!!!!

oh, sorry about that earthquake btw, pretty sure that was classy machine falling off my desk.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


oh, sorry about that earthquake btw, pretty sure that was classy machine falling off my desk.










Haha







I was just glad my case had thick rubber feet! First thing I thought of once the shaking and rocking had stopped was my computer (didn't even think to call my boyfriend for another hour to see if he was alright!). Against all advice I ran back into my room, unplugged it and brought it out into the lounge with me. Then over the next few days I kept it sitting beside my desk as opposed to on it, surrounded by pillows just in case we had another big one


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Haha







I was just glad my case had thick rubber feet! First thing I thought of once the shaking and rocking had stopped was my computer (didn't even think to call my boyfriend for another hour to see if he was alright!). Against all advice I ran back into my room, unplugged it and brought it out into the lounge with me. Then over the next few days I kept it sitting beside my desk as opposed to on it, surrounded by pillows just in case we had another big one










Lmao, that is truly epic.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Lmao, that is truly epic.


Agreed!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

My computer is the most expensive thing I own and there is no way in hell I am going to let the one thing that has made me broke countless times get smashed in something as silly as an earthquake! No way does it get out that easy!


----------



## ddietz

Glad to see you posting spidermonkey and I take it by your post that your build is still intact?!?!?! I think you may need to make your next built with a scratch case of 1/4" (6mm) plate steel, just for added protection


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Kevin is: working


----------



## loop0001

loop is: approving of Kevin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
loop is: approving of Kevin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

My verdict on step bits:

awesome, but i am VERY glad i decided to do a few practice holes on scrap first


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ddietz*


Glad to see you posting spidermonkey and I take it by your post that your build is still intact?!?!?! I think you may need to make your next built with a scratch case of 1/4" (6mm) plate steel, just for added protection











My computer is intact but my project build never has been







I'm liking the sound of that thick steel too although I'm really hoping there won't be any more big quakes this year (even though they're predicting there will be







)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

update incoming (and I must say, I am pretty pleased with the work in it, so you should be excited)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sweet, I wont be able to see it now, but maybe at work








I cant wait Kevin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

whats this?! BLACK ALUMINUM!



















must protect the pretty:










whats that? perhaps the shape of 6 5.25" drive bays?










marked the centers of the screw holes for a double rad as well as drawing the outlines of the circles:










drilled the screw holes:










and now I get to try a new tool!


















It does make a nice round hole, but i need to be careful not to slip when it pushes through to the size i want because it will bevel out the edges of the hole:










just messing around here:










while i was drilling those two starter holes in the circles for the fans, I decided that the 1mm aluminum was too flimsy to cut hanging off the edge of the table. So, lacking any on hand, I decided to go dumpster diving for some plywood! lucky me I found a perfect size piece real quick:










set off to making the plain plywood into an awesome modding tool:










stater hole drilled with spade bit:










cut out a quick and dirty circle with the jig saw:










placed the desired hole over the new cutting area after sanding the splinters off:










now the sheet is well supported all around the cut so the jig saw will not destroy the metal:










and cut:










sneak peak:










showing that I left some space so I didn't have to line things up perfect every time:










second hole cut:










and now back to improving my newest found modding tool:



















all sloppy:










sanded up:










cut the short edge of the bay cover:



















and the long end:



















and after about 45 minutes of sanding both by hand and with dremel drums:










you can see the circles are not perfect in this pic. but there is a solution for that:










black sharpie along all the edges and some mess grills and things are lookin good:





































and this is what it is gonna look like installed. dont mind the uneven gaps, it is just resting in the bays at the moment, i will be making some nice solid mounts later and get it nice and centered:





































And I have now kept myself up till 3:00am just to jet you people an update 

hope you enjoy it. 

(also, right at the 38 pic limit)


----------



## scottath

looks .... ok

will you do something further to the aluminium ?
it looks kinda out of place :s


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


looks .... ok

will you do something further to the aluminium ?
it looks kinda out of place :s


well, right now it is kinda dirty and gross from being worked on and the lighting is TERRIBLE because it is 3:00 AM. it looks WAY better in person.

also, like I said, it is just resting in there crooked atm. it will look better when i get it mounted and straight.

any reccomendations for something i should do more than that?

edit: I may also replace the mesh drive cover with a solid one. I think that will make it more coherent.


----------



## SimpleTech

That is some pretty good cutting Kevin. Might have to steal your idea with the plywood board.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


That is some pretty good cutting Kevin. Might have to steal your idea with the plywood board.










Thanks!

and feel free, it helps SO much to keep the metal from vibrating.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Pretty good idea kev! I think changing out the mesh slot cover for a solid one is a great idea and will help out a lot with keeping everything unified. The only other thing I would be tempted to change is the mesh at the bottom also, changing it out and making a 120mm version of the panel you've just made, to put in there. Personal preference of course (considering I'm fussy enough to replace all the mesh in my case with solid sheets of finer stuff!)


----------



## loop0001

very cool man!! but you gonna have any cd drives in that build ?!?! lol


----------



## FannBlade

Nice attention to detail. Looks really good.

subed


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks pretty cool kev, mount it straight and it'll be perfect


----------



## scottath

Yea - the mesh cover breaks the look of the front.
Personally i live the all mesh front of mine (aka stock) - but thats personal opinion.

Do you have any other fan grills - the stock ones stick out alot - see if you can make something like a smaller version of the cover for the 140mm fan - that carved aluminium effect. - it would look GREAT - would mean more aluminum usage tohugh


----------



## silvester

looks really nice ,great job there.

keep up the good work!

Also,just a personal opinion,but i don't really like those protective grills.I think that a flat one would look better.

But that is just a personal preference.


----------



## JE Nightmare

this pleases me, keep it up.


----------



## Epitope

Nice work. I think it might have looked a little cleaner if you bent the edges of the sheet metal 90 degrees at the edges. It would probably be hard to do without access to a sheet metal brake though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Pretty good idea kev! I think changing out the mesh slot cover for a solid one is a great idea and will help out a lot with keeping everything unified. The only other thing I would be tempted to change is the mesh at the bottom also, changing it out and making a 120mm version of the panel you've just made, to put in there. Personal preference of course (considering I'm fussy enough to replace all the mesh in my case with solid sheets of finer stuff!)


that is a good idea. I will look into this...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


very cool man!! but you gonna have any cd drives in that build ?!?! lol


there is one installed in those pics above. ;-) it is behind the mesh bay cover.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Nice attention to detail. Looks really good.

subed


Thanks! and good time to sub, things are headed toward the home strech.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Looks pretty cool kev, mount it straight and it'll be perfect


















I think it will look real good when i get it finished.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Yea - the mesh cover breaks the look of the front.
Personally i live the all mesh front of mine (aka stock) - but thats personal opinion.

Do you have any other fan grills - the stock ones stick out alot - see if you can make something like a smaller version of the cover for the 140mm fan - that carved aluminium effect. - it would look GREAT - would mean more aluminum usage tohugh


Those grills are not stock. I bought them a while back... they also match the ones i have on the top rad now.

and I probably will do something for the 140mm fan now that i think about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvester*


looks really nice ,great job there.

keep up the good work!

Also,just a personal opinion,but i don't really like those protective grills.I think that a flat one would look better.

But that is just a personal preference.


Thanks!

the fan grills look more curved than they are in the pics. they are pretty flat. I will be sure to get some better pics when i get it mounted right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


this pleases me, keep it up.


















pleases me too. and I will









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


Nice work. I think it might have looked a little cleaner if you bent the edges of the sheet metal 90 degrees at the edges. It would probably be hard to do without access to a sheet metal brake though.


thanks!

Ideally I would have a brake and a drill press and a hole saw and all those fancy tools i envy others for, but I do not have the money or the room while I am at school.









Although i feel i am doing pretty well with what I have.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Bro, that last update was awesome. You did a heck of a job with the cuts and measurements and all. Wish I had the area and tools to try out my own stuff like that. This update just makes me want to see the finished product even more.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Bro, that last update was awesome. You did a heck of a job with the cuts and measurements and all. Wish I had the area and tools to try out my own stuff like that. This update just makes me want to see the finished product even more.



















Thanks!

I am sure you could find the space. ;-) I use my kitchen table and my coffee table.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 









Thanks!

I am sure you could find the space. ;-) I use my kitchen table and my coffee table.

Naw, I'll get kicked out of the house, seriously!


----------



## ddietz

Looks really good.

If you needed a brake, you should just pop down to your schools maintenance department. I bet they've got one around somewhere and since it has no moving parts, they may not have liability issues of you using it. Also, many universities have smaller separate "fabrication" departments for each major department and you may find more accommodating people there than in general maintenance.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Those grills are not stock. I bought them a while back... they also match the ones i have on the top rad now.

and I probably will do something for the 140mm fan now that i think about it.

i ment how the stock grill for the lian li is that square of machined aluminium wit the logo on it etc - make some 120mm versons of that.

i think it would look alot better.....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Naw, I'll get kicked out of the house, seriously!
















haha, we all have to make sacrifices sometimes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ddietz* 
Looks really good.

If you needed a brake, you should just pop down to your schools maintenance department. I bet they've got one around somewhere and since it has no moving parts, they may not have liability issues of you using it. Also, many universities have smaller separate "fabrication" departments for each major department and you may find more accommodating people there than in general maintenance.

thanks!

I have talked to the guys at the machine shop here and they said it was a no go.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
i ment how the stock grill for the lian li is that square of machined aluminium wit the logo on it etc - make some 120mm versons of that.

i think it would look alot better.....

Hmm, the issue there is I would need some sort of CNC cutter or i would have to find the exact hole size mesh, and i don't think either of those things are gonna happen...

I like the idea though.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 









Thanks!

I am sure you could find the space. ;-) I use my kitchen table and my coffee table.

I use my coffee table, couches, and the floor around it when working on mine also. Have pc parts and tools in my living room since last Saturday LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thank god I got the master bedroom of the house and I have some room. My room is decently sized and I have boxes/cases/hardware all over it.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

The mesh on the front looks like built-in speakers.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messenjah*


I use my coffee table, couches, and the floor around it when working on mine also. Have pc parts and tools in my living room since last Saturday LOL.


that is the spirit.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Thank god I got the master bedroom of the house and I have some room. My room is decently sized and I have boxes/cases/hardware all over it.










tsk, tsk, no mixing computers and the bedroom.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


The mesh on the front looks like built-in speakers. 


haha, I noticed that it does in some of the pics, but it doesn't so much in person.


----------



## Striker36

looks good to me


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


looks good to me










awesome, glad I am not the only one who likes the look.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Sicko!


----------



## Ellis

Just saw your last update - very nice work! I think the mesh goes well with the aluminium, should look great once it's all finished.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Just saw your last update - very nice work! I think the mesh goes well with the aluminium, should look great once it's all finished.

Thanks for the praise!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I got the front rad all finished up tonight and started working on the bottom rad mount panel. I got it all laid out and drilled all the holes but when I went to reach for the jig saw I realized it was past midnight and that my neighbors would probably not appreciate me cutting sheet metal.

so sadly, not enough pics for an update, but i will try to get you one by the end of the weekend.

oh, in other news, frozen-Q confirmed that he was able to get some different colored red acrylic rod for me and he said he should have the new helix to me in about a week. (I am gonna take that to mean two weeks







)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Awesome, I'm looking forward to seeing that Res.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Awesome, I'm looking forward to seeing that Res.










hmm, I still have not posted pics of it yet have I?

I am getting a different color helix for it, but I suppose I could still snap a few shots of it as is...


----------



## loop0001

pls pls??


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


pls pls??


haha, have to go to work now, but remind me in about 9hours.


----------



## Cole19

I'll hold you to that. = )


----------



## loop0001

im 2 hours early but.... pls pls!!!


----------



## EditeD

Where's that res?


----------



## loop0001

been forever what the heck?!?!? dude.. PLEEEZZ!! lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EditeD* 
Where's that res?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
been forever what the heck?!?!? dude.. PLEEEZZ!! lol

Sorry guys, was chilling with friends last night and am playing D&D now.


----------



## loop0001

woo!!!
im not even sure if south carolina has people who play D&D


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


woo!!!
im not even sure if south carolina has people who play D&D


Haha, it was only the second session I have ever played. And I am now done and drunk as hell. 

I think there are people everywhere who play. The escapist has a show with pornstars that play every week. ;-)


----------



## loop0001

now thats random.. the escapist??


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


now thats random.. the escapist??


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/

the D&D thing is called "I Hit It With My Axe"


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, here is the stuff i started the other day and finished tonight:

this is about how I wanted the bottom compartment laid out:




























this is the shortest piece of tubing that is POSSIBLE with these barbs and I need it for things to fit how I want:










got all the cuts and holes marked and pilot holes drilled:



















drilled out the holes for the fan controller:










and everything else drilled and cut:










and with all the edges sanded up and the tape removed:










and this is after blacking out the edges with a sharpie:










and then i installed the rad, corner cubes, and the fan controller:










you can see the nice finish on the metal pretty well in these pics. 










fan controller:



















and with the knobs:



















and here is what it will look like installed although it is just set in right now:










I am even more pleased with how this turned out than with the front, I think it looks great.









I may also add a switch to this panel for the cold cathode in the res. actually, on that note, does anyone know if i can put the cold cathode on the fan controller? I don't want to control the brightness with it, just use it as a switch, but i don't know if the voltage fading on and off instead of being instant on off will damage it...

anyway, let me know what you think!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow man very sexy!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That looks really awesome Kevin








Also, the magma's are perfect for this build


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Wow man very sexy!!!!


Why thank you sir!

<bows to the lord of xeb>

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


That looks really awesome Kevin








Also, the magma's are perfect for this build










thanks!

indeed, I fricking love those fans.


----------



## Jiryama

Sub'd - man where did you get that SLI bridge if you don't mind me asking? I am looking for one for my GTX 480's. This is a very nice set up and very nicely done mods! Finish it so can nominate you for motm!!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


alright, here is the stuff i started the other day and finished tonight:

this is about how I wanted the bottom compartment laid out:

I am even more pleased with how this turned out than with the front, I think it looks great.









I may also add a switch to this panel for the cold cathode in the res. actually, on that note, does anyone know if i can put the cold cathode on the fan controller? I don't want to control the brightness with it, just use it as a switch, but i don't know if the voltage fading on and off instead of being instant on off will damage it...

anyway, let me know what you think!










Running the cathode inverter off a fan controller is fine


----------



## silvester

Dude that looks reaaaaaaallllllllyyyyy nice!!!

Way better than the other one,but still personal opinion.

I think I might have to steal your idea and install one fan if that is good with you


----------



## Ellis

Wow, that is really nice









This colour scheme works so well


----------



## Orestes

/jealousy.

I wish I had the time, space, and tools to be able to work on my rig like that. Theres so much I want to do to my 800D and I just simply don't have the capabilities to do it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fuzzyness*


Sub'd - man where did you get that SLI bridge if you don't mind me asking? I am looking for one for my GTX 480's. This is a very nice set up and very nicely done mods! Finish it so can nominate you for motm!!


Thanks!

the SLI block is this It is very nice and simplifies the loop a lot.

unfortunately it only works with the heat killer blocks though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Running the cathode inverter off a fan controller is fine










awesome, thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvester*


Dude that looks reaaaaaaallllllllyyyyy nice!!!

Way better than the other one,but still personal opinion.

I think I might have to steal your idea and install one fan if that is good with you










haha, I also like this one better than the front one.

thanks for the appreciation!









and I have no problems with people using my ideas, I am always glad to inspire.









what do you mean with only one fan though? just for airflow or a 120mm fan?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Wow, that is really nice









This colour scheme works so well










thanks! yea, the red and black theme is one that is always good. and lucky enough the classified, dominator GT, and enermax magma's are all very close reds. it is like they where made for each other.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


/jealousy.

I wish I had the time, space, and tools to be able to work on my rig like that. Theres so much I want to do to my 800D and I just simply don't have the capabilities to do it.


haha, don't be jealous, just stop making excuses and get to work.









any place with a desktop or table is big enough to mod in and tools can be acquired (I actually don't have too many, my power tools are limited to the hacksaw, electric drill, and dremel).

as for the time aspect, look at the date of the first post in this thread.


----------



## t-ramp

Wow, nice work once again!









Is your fan controller just held up by the nuts on the knobs?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Wow, nice work once again!









Is your fan controller just held up by the nuts on the knobs?


Thanks!

yep, that is how it was in it's old mounting hardware too.


----------



## FannBlade

subed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
subed

thanks for the sub.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Dude, your fab skills are amazing!







What you did in that last update was just brilliant!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Dude, your fab skills are amazing!







What you did in that last update was just brilliant!









you make me blush.

Thank you for the compliments! It is amazing what you can do even by hand if you take the time to plan it out and be careful.

I wish I ha the opportunity to work with better tools. I feel like with access to a laser cutter or a water jet I could allow myself to be much more creative with my shapes and not have to worry about it looking unclean as much.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 







you make me blush.

Thank you for the compliments! It is amazing what you can do even by hand if you take the time to plan it out and be careful.

I wish I ha the opportunity to work with better tools. I feel like with access to a laser cutter or a water jet I could allow myself to be much more creative with my shapes and not have to worry about it looking unclean as much.

I wish I at least had YOUR tools


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

WOW! I could see you designing the next iMac







.

Are you going to peel off the ernmax stickers on the fans? I think it would look better that way







.

Fantastic casemod







.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I wish I at least had YOUR tools
















Haha, get them then. ;-)

Drill: $10 at yard sale
Jig saw: $10 at yard sale
Dremel: $80 new w/ flex shaft (prolly could get one for $20-30 used)
20 reinforced dremel cutting disks: $ 8 online
21tpi jigsaw blades: $5 online
Titanium coated drill bits: $12 online
Titanium coated step bit: $14 online
Kitchen table: free with rent
Plywood modding platform: free from dumpster


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Haha, get them then. ;-)

Drill: $10 at yard sale
Jig saw: $10 at yard sale
Dremel: $80 new w/ flex shaft (prolly could get one for $20-30 used)
20 reinforced dremel cutting disks: $ 8 online
21tpi jigsaw blades: $5 online
Titanium coated drill bits: $12 online
Titanium coated step bit: $14 online
Kitchen table: free with rent
Plywood modding platform: free from dumpster

Awesome modding skills like Kevin: Priceless


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MahiMahiMahi* 
WOW! I could see you designing the next iMac







.

Are you going to peel off the ernmax stickers on the fans? I think it would look better that way







.

Fantastic casemod







.

Thanks!

haha, funny you say that, my next build will likely be iMac-esque. I have some cool Ideas floating around in my head.

I actually like the stickers, but we will see... they may end up off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Awesome modding skills like Kevin: Priceless









Ha! Thanks.









I still say it is mostly about patience though.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Haha, get them then. ;-)

Drill: $10 at yard sale
Jig saw: $10 at yard sale
Dremel: $80 new w/ flex shaft (prolly could get one for $20-30 used)
20 reinforced dremel cutting disks: $ 8 online
21tpi jigsaw blades: $5 online
Titanium coated drill bits: $12 online
Titanium coated step bit: $14 online
Kitchen table: free with rent
Plywood modding platform: free from dumpster


That totals to $139, plus $139 I don't have is $278


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I ran out of sleeve so i ordered another 100ft and another 10ft of heat shrink.

i am over half done with the sleeveing, but i figured i would get enough for extra small things and future parts. 


That's funny I did the exact same thing. Stuff goes alot quicker than you would think.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
That's funny I did the exact same thing. Stuff goes alot quicker than you would think.

haha, so true.

btw, you know that post was from over a year ago right?


----------



## FannBlade

Ya just went through all 116 pages. Awesome work! Keep it up.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Ya just went through all 116 pages. Awesome work! Keep it up.


thanks man.









I will.


----------



## silvester

Dude,keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silvester* 
Dude,keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks! I will try.









This weekend is pretty full though, doubt I will get a whole lot done.

Friends and I am going to Washington DC for the rally to preserve sanity.


----------



## Striker36

but not the and/or fear part?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
but not the and/or fear part?

Haha, that was The one I was actually going for, but Colbert and John Stewart combined them both into one event. ;-)


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Looking amazing Kevin...keep up the good work.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_* 
Looking amazing Kevin...keep up the good work.

Thanks man! Will do.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Haha, that was The one I was actually going for, but Colbert and John Stewart combined them both into one event. ;-)

lol i would TOTALLY be going if i could....







those two are hilarious

but instead im going to a Halloween party and my GFs college.

so any way back on topic. what is the next planed mod? the last two have been spectacular and im curious how you plan to keep the bar so high


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol i would TOTALLY be going if i could....







those two are hilarious

but instead im going to a Halloween party and my GFs college.

so any way back on topic. what is the next planed mod? the last two have been spectacular and im curious how you plan to keep the bar so high

We are doing a Halloween party after.







ah the benefits of living close to the capital.









You mean the next step for classy?

The next update (have already started work on it earlier today) will be stuff dealing with the false floor. The stock passthrough hole layout just does not suit my needs.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
We are doing a Halloween party after.







ah the benefits of living close to the capital.









You mean the next step for classy?

The next update will be stuff dealing with the false floor. The stock passthrough hole layout just does not suit my needs.









i wish i i lived about 3 hours south of where i am now. then i would be between Boston and NYC...

yes classy

and this should be interesting.....


----------



## kevingreenbmx

ok, so you know how excited I have been about the last few updates?

The work I did today tops it. This stuff looks sick.


----------



## Striker36

can has preview?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


can has preview?


no can has preview, but can has my pumpkin I just carved


















the update will be coming shortly, I have lots of pics to sort through first though. (114 in fact)


----------



## FannBlade

Stop teasing


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Stop teasing


I am not.









I am showing off my pumpkin.


----------



## molino

a pumpkin.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *molino*


a pumpkin.


yep. 

I promise there is an update on its way though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, pics are uploading.

there are too many for one update, so it will be split into two parts.

The second part is FAR better than the first. ;-)


----------



## ericld

You do some great work Kevin. I especially like the bottom radiator mod. There is just something about the front that doesnt match. It looks good by itself, but as a whole it kind of clashes with the bottom of the case. If the bottom intake grill was round it would work. Have you thought of making a fan bracket, then a one piece rectangular mesh grill. Then top and bottom would match.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

as I mentioned earlier, I had some distastes for how the stock cable management holes in this case come, so naturally I must do something about that.









first I need to figure out where all my tubing will pass through:










want it to line up nice and straight:










and the tube from the (wait, is that it? yes! it really does exist!) res into the bottom compartment:










also marked out a new location for the GPU power cables (all six of them) and the two holes for the screws that mount the part made in the last update:










drilled a pilot hole and moved on to this:










nice and round:



















all the holes drilled:










busting out the modder's best friend:










I forgot how easy it is to overcut with a dremel... not to bad though.










not as gross as it looks, I swear:










I evidently didn't snap any pics after sanding it smooth, but you will see more in a few minutes, stay tuned for the good part.


----------



## SKI_VT

uhmm Updated


----------



## kevingreenbmx

now for the good stuff.









Whats that? a fresh sheet of Aluminum?










set up to cut off the part I need:










actually used the whole length:










got all my cuts marked (some cut) and pilot holes drilled (layout should look familiar):










step bit to 5/8" :










and another:










drilled rounds into the corners so it would be nice and clean:










busted out the snake for maximum control.



























ready to test my steady hands:










cut inward a little at first just to get it clear:










then trimmed it back to flush with the holes:










and an hour of edge sanding later:










as always I went over the edges with black sharpie, it really makes a huge difference in how clean the cuts look(so yea, it is like cheating







).:










and set in place real quick:










I was amazed at how well everything lined up, all the screw holes matched up perfect and the edges where spot on, no extra room:










back to drilling into the case. had to add mount holes for the bottom panel assembly:










the forward one:










drilled:










x2:










set in place (not screwed in yet):










it is pretty tricky getting this in there, it is a very tight fit:



















getting everything screwed in:




























got the bottom ones in too:



















the underside of the new floor isn't as pretty, but no one will ever see it once this is all together:










put the PSU plate back on with those nice screws:










lookin sexxxy (in computer terms at least):










it all lines up nice and smooth now that it is mounted:



















the new floor pulls down nice and tight against the old one, looks like the old one is just a nice piece of red trim:



















and thats what I have for today.

whatcha think?


----------



## Striker36

i think im stealing some of your ideas for a build im planing....


----------



## ericld

I think Lian Li could use you and your talent. Do some design engineering for them.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


You do some great work Kevin. I especially like the bottom radiator mod. There is just something about the front that doesnt match. It looks good by itself, but as a whole it kind of clashes with the bottom of the case. If the bottom intake grill was round it would work. Have you thought of making a fan bracket, then a one piece rectangular mesh grill. Then top and bottom would match.


Thanks!

I will be doing something about the front, but I am undecided as to what yet...

we will see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


uhmm Updated 










yep, you are correct.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think im stealing some of your ideas for a build im planing....


is that so? which ones?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


I think Lian Li could use you and your talent. Do some design engineering for them.


Haha, i was actually thinking about that earlier... I think it would be fun to design cases.


----------



## Chicken Patty

You were right, that last update was killer! Mad good fab work and the build keeps getting better and better. Hurry up and finish it!


----------



## Striker36

im not sure yet... the planed build is much smaller than this.... so im not quite sure but they will be the inspiration behind parts here and their


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


You were right, that last update was killer! Mad good fab work and the build keeps getting better and better. Hurry up and finish it!










Thanks man! I have to agree, I have been very pleased with how the last few updates have gone.









Have you payed attention to the number of updates recently?







I would say I am hurrying! particularly compared to the months without any updates...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im not sure yet... the planed build is much smaller than this.... so im not quite sure but they will be the inspiration behind parts here and their


Awesome, It always feels good to inspire others. 

if there is anything you would like better detail pictures of or a better explanation, let me know.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Where is you PSU?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Awesome, It always feels good to inspire others. 

if there is anything you would like better detail pictures of or a better explanation, let me know.


will do! thanks for being the man


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Where is you PSU?


on the floor waiting for it's turn.









I have picked it up and set it in for fitting and everything will fit, but I am not ready to have it in permanently yet. (don't want the cables flopping all over the place when i still need to move the case around so much)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


will do! thanks for being the man










haha, no problem I guess...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks man! I have to agree, I have been very pleased with how the last few updates have gone.









Have you payed attention to the number of updates recently?







I would say I am hurrying! particularly compared to the months without any updates...

Awesome, It always feels good to inspire others. 

if there is anything you would like better detail pictures of or a better explanation, let me know.


I just want to see it finished, don't mind me.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I just want to see it finished, don't mind me.










Haha, trus me, I want it finished more than you do.









Classy is my main school computer and my laptop is not powerful enough to open a web browser and play music at the same time... I really need my computer back up and running and I can't get that until I am done with these mods.

Also, I have not been able to play a game in a month now...









And I still have not beat starcraft 2 after paying the $60 for if only like a week before I took classy apart.


----------



## molino

i wonder if i should give the kids som candy's this halloween 
i like this update, are you gonna date classy or something once its done?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice update Kevin, the new floor looks really cool.
Like striker said, I might be stealing some things too, though I wont say what









Keep up the good work, and I cant wait for part 2


----------



## scottath

As Bastiaan said - great work.
giving me many ideas for my own v2010


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *molino*


i wonder if i should give the kids som candy's this halloween 
i like this update, are you gonna date classy or something once its done?


thanks! and lolwhat?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Nice update Kevin, the new floor looks really cool.
Like striker said, I might be stealing some things too, though I wont say what









Keep up the good work, and I cant wait for part 2










Thanks man!

haha, alright.

and what do you mean? both parts 1 and 2 of the update are already up. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


As Bastiaan said - great work.
giving me many ideas for my own v2010


Thanks!

you done anything new to it since I saw it last?


----------



## scottath

got another 5850 today









Next week = study recess from uni
week after = exams
4 Months after that = modding + working









There is some pics in the thread taken with my new camera too.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


got another 5850 today









Next week = study recess from uni
week after = exams
4 Months after that = modding + working









There is some pics in the thread taken with my new camera too.


why so long a wait for the modding?


----------



## t-ramp

That looks very, very good, Kevin.









One question: are you going to use a side panel (on the open side)? I can't remember seeing one in any of your pictures and was just curious.


----------



## scottath

ment:
next week = study break
week after = exams
from then (2 weeks away) onwards 4 months = work + modding + other assorted activities......


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Thanks man!

haha, alright.

and what do you mean? both parts 1 and 2 of the update are already up. 










My bad... Next time I'll try to wake up before posting something


----------



## FannBlade

SWEET! Nice work! This is better than the Maxum top 100.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
That looks very, very good, Kevin.









One question: are you going to use a side panel (on the open side)? I can't remember seeing one in any of your pictures and was just curious.

Thanks!









The side panel has been off the case for the last year, but I think I am gonna bring it back soon.







(improved of course)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
ment:
next week = study break
week after = exams
from then (2 weeks away) onwards 4 months = work + modding + other assorted activities......

Awesome, looking forward to some Modding from you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 








My bad... Next time I'll try to wake up before posting something









Haha, I understand completely.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
SWEET! Nice work! This is better than the Maxum top 100.

HA! I feel accomplished now, thanks. ;-)


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely stuff!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lovely stuff!


Why thank you!

by the way, i was building a bike at work earlier and it reminded my of polarity. It was mostly white with all black components. it looked pretty sweet.


----------



## ClearDenominator

Sweet! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Why thank you!

by the way, i was building a bike at work earlier and it reminded my of polarity. It was mostly white with all black components. it looked pretty sweet.

Pics


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClearDenominator*


Sweet! Can't wait for more pics










yep, me either.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Pics


if i remember i will snap a shot when i work next weekend.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Really really like that last update kev! She's looking HOT.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


She's looking HOT.


Kinky


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Really really like that last update kev! She's looking HOT.


Thanks! 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Kinky


only you olli...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Bah!


----------



## nzgroller

looks amazing man, nice job


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Bah!









moo?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
looks amazing man, nice job

thanks!


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
moo?

thanks! 

updated.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


updated.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


updated.


I don't see what you did there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I don't see what you did there.










go look at like ALL of Kevs posts in the WC Pictures thread

90% of them are "updated."


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


go look at like ALL of Kevs posts in the WC Pictures thread

90% of them are "updated."


HHaha yep,
i just mock him every chance i get too








He enjoys it, cuz its all in good fun!


----------



## Striker36




----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


updated.


still the wrong thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*












haha, thanks for making me not have to.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I don't see what you did there.











cross thread references, spend more time in the OCN water cooling club.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


go look at like ALL of Kevs posts in the WC Pictures thread

90% of them are "updated."


think it may actually be closer to 95% or more...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I had the same idea a few times, to post "updated", but I didnt want to mess up your log...


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











I had the same idea a few times, to post "updated", but I didnt want to mess up your log...










Do it!
Its Fun!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











I had the same idea a few times, to post "updated", but I didnt want to mess up your log...










haha, i am glad you decided against it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


think it may actually be closer to 95% or more...


i was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt


ha! yea... thanks.


----------



## oliverw92

Updated


----------



## t-ramp

I can't update if you don't post pictures.









How was that rally in DC? I saw just a tiny bit of it on the news, but I don't know much at all about Colbert or Stewart.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
I can't update if you don't post pictures.









How was that rally in DC? I saw just a tiny bit of it on the news, but I don't know much at all about Colbert or Stewart.

haha, thats right, don't get added to the list without pics. 

The rally was awesome! SOOOOO many people! and John Stewart and Steven Colbert are always funny.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Updated










Impostor!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

all you other Americans over 18 better have one like it too.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 









all you other Americans over 18 better have one like it too.









Norfolk's not a city


----------



## Striker36

i didnt get a sticker


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I have one


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Norfolk's not a city


















I feel like you made a joke here that I am missing...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i didnt get a sticker









aww, lamesauce.

does your district just not give them away? everywhere I have ever heard of does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I have one









cheater.


----------



## Ellis

It's a county in England, but not a city









Obviously, that's what your city's named after.


----------



## Striker36

i guess not... i was their at 7am too. i actually watched them open the doors and no sticker

and Bassi do they give you duch folk stickers too?


----------



## Ragsters

Is there a picture of the build complete?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@ Striker: Nope, I went to Norfolk to steal one








@ Kevin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
It's a county in England, but not a city









Obviously, that's what your city's named after.

oh, yea, i think i knew that...

everything here is named after something from Europe. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i guess not... i was their at 7am too. i actually watched them open the doors and no sticker

and Bassi do they give you duch folk stickers too?

lame, at least you voted though. :thumbs:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
Is there a picture of the build complete?

if that where possible there would be, but I have not finished it yet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
@ Striker: Nope, I went to Norfolk to steal one








@ Kevin


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, I worked a little bit last night getting all the parts I still need to pain all prepped up and sanded, but unfortunately when I woke up this morning it was raining...









needless to say I did not get the painting done. I sat down tonight to think about what else there was I could work on tonight and just could not get the motivation to work on anything else because I kept thinking about the painting I had in mind to do...

so, TL;DR, no update today, sorry guys.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No problem Kevin


----------



## t-ramp

What's going to be painted?

By the way, did you get the new WoT book?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
What's going to be painted?

By the way, did you get the new WoT book?

GPU backplates, GPU rear panel plates, 120mm rad, Mobo IO shield, and the CD drive.

not yet, I am re-reading the others first. I am currently on 9.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
so, I worked a little bit last night getting all the parts I still need to pain all prepped up and sanded, but unfortunately when I woke up this morning it was raining...









needless to say I did not get the painting done. I sat down tonight to think about what else there was I could work on tonight and just could not get the motivation to work on anything else because I kept thinking about the painting I had in mind to do...

so, TL;DR, no update today, sorry guys.

Hey man it happens, do it when you are able to, we ain't going no where.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Hey man it happens, do it when you are able to, we ain't going no where.










yep, hopefully Sunday I will be able to get something done.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


yep, hopefully Sunday I will be able to get something done.










Looking forward to that.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I be gettin my paint on!

wanna see?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, I wanna see


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
I be gettin my paint on!

wanna see? 

Nah.

Just save up all of the updates until you are done, then produce a giant orgasmic slideshow of all of the pictures along the way. :3


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ye, I wanna see









mmk, just a sec. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
Nah.

Just save up all of the updates until you are done, then produce a giant orgasmic slideshow of all of the pictures along the way. :3

that sounds like it would be difficult and annoying for me to do... I think ill keep sharing as I go.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

remember I said I wasn't entirely done with the GPU backplates? well, some of the screws where still hitting on the plate keeping it from sitting down on the memory chips, so i took my dremel and enlarged the holes that where causing the problems. I also bought a bottle of goo-gone and got all the nasty sticker goo off.

first two trimmed and cleaned:










third one had lots of goo left on it, so i had to use quite a bit of goo-gone and let it soak:










all three cleaned up:










decided they needed to be painted, so sanded them up along with the rear panel plates:










also sanded up the 120mm rad, rear IO shield, and DVD drive cover:










and with some shnazy new black  (keep in mind this is the first coat, without sanding):














































remember how beat up that 120mm rad was? now check it out:



















and what's this? bet no one saw that coming! RED!



























if it looks a bit pink right now it is because it has not cured yet, that is actually still wet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No, I didnt see that coming...








I bet it'll look really cool


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
No, I didnt see that coming...








I bet it'll look really cool



















I think it will too, I decided with all the red i am covering up with the black aluminum I needed to do something to keep the black/red balance going, so i decided the backplates would be a good way to do that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And the only thing you can do now is waiting till the paint is dry...








Till then you wont be sure if you messed up your rig and making us unsub or did an awesome mod that'll make us abuse the rep+ button...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And the only thing you can do now is waiting till the paint is dry...








Till then you wont be sure if you messed up your rig and making us unsub or did an awesome mod that'll make us abuse the rep+ button...









HA! didn't know so much rested on my GPU back plates.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Every little thing you do is really important. Just for you though, I just mess up a few things and nobody will see it


----------



## Chicken Patty

Awesome! Me love paint









Hey, the radiator did you paint the whole thing, or cover the core and just painted the shroud?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Every little thing you do is really important. Just for you though, I just mess up a few things and nobody will see it









Haha, I think I'll be alright though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Awesome! Me love paint









Hey, the radiator did you paint the whole thing, or cover the core and just painted the shroud?

I painted the whole thing, but I tried to be light on the fins. They where pretty beat up before, so ha to do something.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice update. Great work keep painting!


----------



## Chicken Patty

I have to paint a rad just wondering if it'll look good just painting the whole thing, guess so.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Nice update. Great work keep painting!


thanks! I hopefully will get the final coats on tomorrow. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I have to paint a rad just wondering if it'll look good just painting the whole thing, guess so.


are you keeping it the same color it was or changing it?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thanks! I hopefully will get the final coats on tomorrow. ;-)

are you keeping it the same color it was or changing it?


Same color...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Same color...


yea, then there shouldn't be any issues. just go light on the fins where possible.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, I needed to do something about the manilla colored back of the dvd drive because it would have looked terrible with the nice black caseing.

so, instead of going as far as Olli did with his, i took the slightly easier route:










just wrapped it all in tape and plastic


















and painted:










and since the GPU backplates are dry:










put them back together all shazy-like:



















all three are looking swell:





































had to put the backing/filter back on the rear IO shield:



















and installed:



















time for some more GPU action:



















the black rear panels are looking sharp:










backplates really tie the GPUs into the case well:










and with the bridge on it is even better:










filled the two empty slots on the back with the mesh covers:










and then I threw in that freshy painted 120mm rad and started messing around with fittings and tubing:



















you have no idea how tough it is to work in here with all this stuff. this case is huge, but i have crammed a lot of parts in there and my hands are not exactly small...










so, what do you think of that?


----------



## scottath

WOW.

this is going to put my case to shame - and i havent started really yet.

love the backplates - very nice deep colour!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


WOW.

this is going to put my case to shame - and i havent started really yet.

love the backplates - very nice deep colour!


haha, no shame, just work not yet done.









thanks!

I am really glad I decided to go with red on the backplates.


----------



## Striker36

thats SEXY.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker36* 
thats sexy.

why thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty

ZOMG!!!!!

My pants got uber tight when I saw that last update.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


and then I threw in that freshy painted 120mm rad and started messing around with fittings and tubing:










you have no idea how tough it is to work in here with all this stuff. this case is huge, but i have crammed a lot of parts in there and my hands are not exactly small...










so, what do you think of that?










i see it! finally, your fans don't line up.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


ZOMG!!!!!

My pants got uber tight when I saw that last update.
























that is actually the goal here, to make all the worlds pant uncomfortably tight...

MWAHAHAHAHA!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


i see it! finally, your fans don't line up.


huh?


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Chicken Patty

Your goal was reached at least with me


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That looks awesome Kevin, the backplates are perfect, same for all the other stuff


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*




















?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Your goal was reached at least with me




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


That looks awesome Kevin, the backplates are perfect, same for all the other stuff










Thanks! Glad To hear that people like my ideas for the GPUs.


----------



## FEAR.

Wow those backplates came out great, good job


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FEAR.*


Wow those backplates came out great, good job










Thanks!


----------



## nzgroller

this looks awesome! wow


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


this looks awesome! wow










Thanks bro


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
that is actually the goal here, to make all the worlds pant uncomfortably tight...

MWAHAHAHAHA!

huh?









in just about every picture the enermax stickers on your fans are all aligned, except for the ones i quoted. ( when i say just about every picture i mean sense i started following your log, they've all been lined up )


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
in just about every picture the enermax stickers on your fans are all aligned, except for the ones i quoted. ( when i say just about every picture i mean sense i started following your log, they've all been lined up )

Haha, I have a habit of doing things like aligning them while I am sitting looking at the project deciding what to do next. That's probably why.


----------



## FannBlade

Ahhhh The sweet smell of success!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Ahhhh The sweet smell of success!!

Agreed, but what?


----------



## hale1278

Keep up the good work


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hale1278* 
Keep up the good work

of course. ;-)


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah! The gpu plates looks awesome!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Yeah! The gpu plates looks awesome!


thanks!


----------



## mitchbowman

wow just read through all you updates 
this build is up there with all the sponsored builds 
top effort man i will love to see this finished


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
wow just read through all you updates
this build is up there with all the sponsored builds
top effort man i will love to see this finished









Thanks man! I am glad you like it!

I don't know how well i really stack up against all the super nice sponsored builds by their awesome work and proper tools, but I am glad I at least can come close!

and I too would love to see it finished, particularly since i have been going insane without my computer for the last month or two...


----------



## Ellis

Oh man, those GPUs...









The combination of the backplates and the I/O (maybe just O) thingys and the SLI bridge and the WC blocks =


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Oh man, those GPUs...









The combination of the backplates and the I/O (maybe just O) thingys and the SLI bridge and the WC blocks =









Awesome, exactly what I was going for. ;-)


----------



## Ellis

You have properly won me over with this build; red and black is one of my favourite combinations


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 









You have properly won me over with this build; red and black is one of my favourite combinations









awesome









it is def a good combo.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, got some boring electrical and sleeving work pics coming up in a few minutes along with what I promise is pure computer pron.

anyone excited?


----------



## Striker36

Me!


----------



## FannBlade

Me Too!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, first up I have some pics of the DVD drive that I forgot I took:




























And, here is some correction of a mistake I made in the false floor cover. I forgot to cut out the notch for the side panel rail, so the side panel will not go on.

I did not want to have to remove everything I had put in to get the false floor out because that would have been a TON of work, so I set up a shield to protect everything from dremel dust:










here you can see the cutout i need:










and all dremelled out:










sanded:










and touched up:










and now the electrical i mentioned. I needed 3 3-way fan splitters for the 9 fans that are in classy.

the first:










heatshrunk:










the second:










and I forgot to get pics of the 3rd and with them sleeved, sorry

I also cut the connector that plugs into the inverter off the stock wiring harness and soldered it to a 3-pin fan connector so I could hook it up to the fan controller

then I hooked up all the fans to the fan controller to make sure that all my cables worked and also hooked up the inverter:










they all worked!

and I was unsure about having the inverter connected to the fan controller, but behold the awesomeness that it creates when combined with a liquid fusion res:

  
 You Tube  



 
SOOOOOO COOL!!!!

and now some (long awaited) pics of the res:






















































































































My distaste for the color of the helicies is now COMPLETELY gone! I am now just as stoked by this res as I was when I ordered it! It looks SOOO good!


----------



## Striker36

Its a freeking light saber in your res!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Its a freeking light saber in your res!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HA! I guess it kinda does look like that.


----------



## southwestboy12

Your pic's are like Christmas to us. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *southwestboy12*


Your pic's are like Christmas to us. Keep it up!!!!


not enough green for that I think...









will do.


----------



## scottath

WOW









need i say anything else?

The side panel is a little annoying - have found the same thing with mine.
Do you have any new pictures of how you have done your cabling on the backside?
Mine bulges - mainly due to the 24pin but also i have alot of other cables back there.


----------



## molino

r u gonna let the res like this?
or u gon put it straight


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


WOW









need i say anything else?

The side panel is a little annoying - have found the same thing with mine.
Do you have any new pictures of how you have done your cabling on the backside?
Mine bulges - mainly due to the 24pin but also i have alot of other cables back there.


thanks!









I have not yet done the cabling on the backside, but it will probably be just the same as before. and yea, the side panel does bulge a small bit with all the cables back there, but not enough that you can tell without knowing what you are looking for.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *molino*


r u gonna let the res like this?
or u gon put it straight


haha, definitely going to have it straight, I just set it in there to show how it looked with the rest of the build. ;-)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome update Kevin








I love your res


----------



## NoGuru

Wow is all I got for you! I had no idea that you had such talent. Thanks for making my sleepy eyes see some candy this early morning.


----------



## FannBlade

looks like your getting really close to finishing it.

more more more!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Awesome update Kevin








I love your res









Thanks!

I love it too! so no, you can't have it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Wow is all I got for you! I had no idea that you had such talent. Thanks for making my sleepy eyes see some candy this early morning.

Thanks man! I don't know how much talent there is vs. me stumbling through ideas and playing with tools though.









Glad to brighten your morning though!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
looks like your getting really close to finishing it.

more more more!

yea, I am finally beginning to feel like I am actually getting somewhere with this project.







Although I keep thinking about all the stuff I still have planned and it still seems like an awful lot...

thanks for watching man, and yes, there will be more. ;-)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks!

I love it too! so no, you can't have it










At this moment I dont even have a custom watercooled rig anyways...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


At this moment I dont even have a custom watercooled rig anyways...










oh, ok. well, you still can't have it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont want to mess up your build, so keep it








I'm happy with my h50


----------



## Ellis

Lolwut.

That res is so awesome ;D

I can't wait to see this finished


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Lolwut.

That res is so awesome ;D

I can't wait to see this finished










yea, me either. ;-)


----------



## Ellis

:d


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I do rather like the white cathode in there... I can't decide whether I want to place a couple of white LED's inside the tube for a spotlight type effect, a single white cathode to light up the whole thing, or a UV light for the glow... Such tricky decisions!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I do rather like the white cathode in there... I can't decide whether I want to place a couple of white LED's inside the tube for a spotlight type effect, a single white cathode to light up the whole thing, or a UV light for the glow... Such tricky decisions!


white cathode and UV LEDs? drill out little hiles in the ends of the helix parts and stick UV in them.









yea... wrong work log... i know


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I do rather like the white cathode in there... I can't decide whether I want to place a couple of white LED's inside the tube for a spotlight type effect, a single white cathode to light up the whole thing, or a UV light for the glow... Such tricky decisions!


Yea, I like the white cathode as well.







I do with i could safely put some sort of diffusing paper in the tube with it though, it is just a bit too bright even on the controller...

Whatever you decide I am looking forward to seeing it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea... wrong work log... i know










it's all good, you will be blown back into the classy mindset by the update(s) that I am uploading now.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

2 updates incoming, too many pics to fit in one post.









The second one is once again the cooler part, so stay tuned.


----------



## Morizuno

I'm thinking of buying that res, how do you mount it?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

first off, here is a pic of the sleeved fan splitters and inverter I mentioned:










pulled out the bottom rad mount to sleeve the fans and attach the pump:










sleeved:










pump attached:



















put down some tape so I could mark where the pump needs to sit:










set it in and traced the outline:










then marked the screw holes:










drilled out the holes to 5/16" after drilling small pilots from the inside:



















pushed in the rubber grommets for vibration dampening:



















bolted the pump in:










sits in there nice and snug. also, that piece of tubing is THE shortest piece of tube that can be used between two of these fittings. they actually touch inside the tube.



















and in 15 minutes or so I will have more awesome pics for you guys.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Morizuno*


I'm thinking of buying that res, how do you mount it?


check back in a few minutes and I will have some pics of how it mounts.


----------



## nzgroller

looks awesome!!!! can't wait till it's all hooked up!

edit: wow you updated before i posted but i didn't know, and also another update is coming?

can't wait!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


looks awesome!!!! can't wait till it's all hooked up!


thanks man! me either...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, started this part with installing the DVD drive:



















got the newest panel all marked out and set to cut:










cut to size and slotted for the DVD drive:










and cut out for the SATA connectors:










quick test fit:




























while it was in there I marked the mounting holes in the 5.25" bays:










put some of the nice screws in the two holes that will be visible when everything is done so that the holes look less out of place:










got some M3 nuts for mounting this panel:










and "borrowed" a short piece of PVC to make spacers with so that the panel does not bend:










spacers cut:










sanded to matching length and sharpied out for the slight chance they can be seen from some angle:










and back to the panel; I marked and drilled all the mounting holes:










all bolted up:










here you can see the spacers:










busted out the res to mark the mounting clip bolt holes:




























the panel with all the holes drilled and edges sanded smooth:










edged touched up and mounting clips attached:










and the panel installed:



















holds the res nicely







:





































so what do you guys think of that?









getting real close to done now, next update will probably include filling the loop.







only stopped today because my camera's internal memory got full and I lost my SD card.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


looks awesome!!!! can't wait till it's all hooked up!

edit: wow you updated before i posted but i didn't know, and also another update is coming?

can't wait!


haha, there you go, everything is up now.


----------



## TKNOHCKR

/cries...... so beautiful.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Now I just KNOW you're sitting there thinking 'OMG I'm so glad I decided to keep working on this!'







Kev my friend, you have a very beautiful build right here. She's most certainly earned her name. Hope you're proud of what you have accomplished thus far


----------



## Striker36

looks REALLY good kev.... but the white is a bit overpowering in the reservoir


----------



## lowbudgethooker

gorgeous! Love the res...dying to get mine in.


----------



## ericld

Looks like you just installed a warp core. Kevin, you did an awesome job. Sure you dont want to do this for a living.

Almost time to test some clocks and temps.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


looks REALLY good kev.... but the white is a bit overpowering in the reservoir


agreed but everything else is beautiful


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so, I decided to keep working tonight, but very quickly ran in to a serious problem...

The end of the front rad sticks up above the top of the 5.25" bays a bit, which I thought was fine having test fitted it with the 360mm rad and the fill port installed. but evidently I never test fitted it with the front panel connectors installed. the rad and the front panel interfere and the rad will not fo in with the front panel connections installed...

I am not sure how I am gonna fix this. any suggestions would be VERY welcome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TKNOHCKR*


/cries...... so beautiful.


haha, I normally try not to make people cry, but I am ok with it this time I guess.









thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Now I just KNOW you're sitting there thinking 'OMG I'm so glad I decided to keep working on this!'







Kev my friend, you have a very beautiful build right here. She's most certainly earned her name. Hope you're proud of what you have accomplished thus far










yes, I am VERY glad I decided to go ahead and finish this build.









Thank you very much for your compliments, I am glad you like it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


looks REALLY good kev.... but the white is a bit overpowering in the reservoir


thanks man!

the cathode is not nearly as overpowering in real life, it is just the pictures. I will work on getting some that show it more accurately one the build is complete.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowbudgethooker*


gorgeous! Love the res...dying to get mine in.


thanks!









I look forward to seeing yours in the water cooling club thread once you get it and get it installed.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Looks like you just installed a warp core. Kevin, you did an awesome job. Sure you dont want to do this for a living.

Almost time to test some clocks and temps.


perhaps I did...









thanks, I am glad you like it.









I would enjoy doing stuff like this for a living, but I don't think there is much of a living to be had in this type of work...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


agreed but everything else is beautiful










again, it looks good in person.

glad you like everything else though, thanks for watching!


----------



## MijnWraak

Moar soundcard!









very nice build man, sets new bar for red and black themes!


----------



## Krusher33

Totally.... wow. That is just friggin sweet looking.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That looks awesome Kevin








I love the res mounting plate


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MijnWraak* 
Moar soundcard!









very nice build man, sets new bar for red and black themes!

no, no room. 

thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Totally.... wow. That is just friggin sweet looking.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
That looks awesome Kevin








I love the res mounting plate









thanks!

unfortunatly I now have issue after issue piling up on me...

I sorta ghetto fixed the issue I mentioned with the front rad not fitting with the front panel connectors (doesn't look good, but it works) and so I decided to run all the tubing. I got that done and went to start filling the loop and for some reason the water did not want to flow out of the res very well...

I figured it was just the air stuck in the loop, so i was patient and flicked the tubing to get the air to move and all. well, when the water started to actually get down into and through the pump I notice there is a puddle forming in the bottom of the case...

it looks like the fitting going into the rad is leaking, so I will have to fix that, no big issue right?

well, after finding that I go to drain the full res out so i can work on the leak later and so it does not continue to leak all over the place. I was going to drain the res by unhooking the tube going into the pump

well, when i unhook that the water just kind stayed in the res... weird right? so again thinking it just air pressure, I blew into the fillport.

nothing happened.

for some reason water will not flow through the bottom port of the res. I have no idea why, but this means i have to undo a ton of the tubing work I just did to get the res out, then figure out what makes a RESERVOIR not function...

f

m

l


----------



## koven

that looks amazing man, nice job


----------



## spiderm0nkey

That's messed up kev... I'd not like to be in your shoes right now sorry lol. If gravity ain't doing its job... well.... can't help you there. Good luck!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That sounds really strange Kevin, Please take pictures if you are fixing it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That's messed up kev... I'd not like to be in your shoes right now sorry lol. If gravity ain't doing its job... well.... can't help you there. Good luck!!









says the upside down girl









Kev i know in some of the older revisions that the helix would some times spin and block the ports. im sure you already checked that but im just making a suggestion... and i bet if you took some pictures of that rad problem up front some one could give you some ideas.

sorry to hear about the trouble







i hope you get it sorted quickly


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
That's messed up kev... I'd not like to be in your shoes right now sorry lol. If gravity ain't doing its job... well.... can't help you there. Good luck!!









haha, hopefully it will be easy to fix, I was just hoping to not have to take the time to go back and fix leaks and such this time around...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
that looks amazing man, nice job

thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
That sounds really strange Kevin, Please take pictures if you are fixing it









will do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
says the upside down girl









Kev i know in some of the older revisions that the helix would some times spin and block the ports. im sure you already checked that but im just making a suggestion... and i bet if you took some pictures of that rad problem up front some one could give you some ideas.

sorry to hear about the trouble







i hope you get it sorted quickly

I am aware of that issue, and I am pretty sure that is what it is, but I have not yet had the time to take it apart and find out. I found that I had an issue at all at 2:00 AM last night. 

thanks for the support guys (and girl)!


----------



## ericld

Hey Kevin, take some pics of your rad/connector problem. Sure we can think of something.


----------



## Ellis

Heads up:

update 40 needs fixing


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Hey Kevin, take some pics of your rad/connector problem. Sure we can think of something.

I will post some pics of my halfway solution when I get a chance.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Heads up:

update 40 needs fixing
















thanks, fixed it.


----------



## nzgroller

doesn't sound good :/ i hope you fix it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
doesn't sound good :/ i hope you fix it









good news! the res issue is fixed! it was simply that the helix base was twisted and covering the outlet. needs to be some sort of alignment notch in there to ensure it stays straight...

the leaking rad is proving more difficult... I was right that it was the fittings. the swiftech rads fitting holes have a lip around them for some reason that keeps the large compressions from pulling the o-ring down tight so it is metal on metal. I tried teflon tape and it still leaked. so, as you will see when i upload the pics, I put a layer of rubber caulking down around the fitting hole and screwed in the fittings while it was still wet.

hopefully when that dries it will stop the leaking issue. I am off to play D&D now, but hopefully everything will continue smoothly when I get back!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to know that Kevin, if I'll ever have a res like that I'll think about it


----------



## Lord Xeb

Now all that thsi rig needs is boobies.

EVERYONE! Make sure you submit this to milliondollarPC!!!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Good to know that Kevin, if I'll ever have a res like that I'll think about it









Yea, if you ever get one make sure you check all the fitting holes to ensure they are clear. ;-)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Now all that thsi rig needs is boobies.

EVERYONE! Make sure you submit this to milliondollarPC!!!!!!

Haha, maybe the little brother site "million penny pc" home of the best pc case mods by amatures without proper tools whosometimes get impatient... 

I am honored you feel classy is worthy though, it means a lot to me that people feel I can even come close to comparing to those builds.







thank you


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Yea, if you ever get one make sure you check all the fitting holes to ensure they are clear. ;-)

Haha, maybe the little brother site "million penny pc" home of the best pc case mods by amatures without proper tools whosometimes get impatient... 

I am honored you feel classy is worthy though, it means a lot to me that people feel I can even come close to comparing to those builds.







thank you 

Dude for not having proper tools you have done a damn fine job, that shows a lot bud. ^_^ I don't have the patience to d what you did XD


----------



## ericld

D&D, didnt think anyone still played that. One thing you can do Kevin, is take the O-ring and fitting to Hydra Hose over on Cleveland St off Witchduck and they should have a thicker O-ring that will work. Graingers is a little closer to you in the Industrial Park on the Blvd but not application specific. Just be sure to take the rad and fittings with you. I think B&B Rubber and Hose might have something in the Industrial Park too, I know they have a shop on Bainbrige.
What about that space problem you had with the front rad and switches. Got that fixed. I was thinking maybe some 90deg plugs for the switch wires.


----------



## nzgroller

glad to hear the res issue wasn't really an issue. too bad about that rad though.


----------



## FannBlade

Sorry to hear about your problems but sounds like you are in route to a fix.
Those vid cards look amazing! You may want to spray some red on the SLI connector that would help it blend in.

Keep it up.


----------



## Morizuno

A bit of a noob question, but how did you mount the res? I'm gonna get one of those, but I want to know how you mount it first.

Thanks =D


----------



## Striker36

can you file down that extra nub on the radiator and then flush it out real well?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quick update:

Got the loop filled, everything looked good, then I noticed that there are drips of water dripping down the inside of the cathode tube...

Soooo, drain and fix round three


----------



## mitchbowman

dam 
i hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## t-ramp

Good luck.









Does this mean you'll have to update your avatar soon?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

so! I def have enough work pics here for an update, along with a books worth of the tale of all the issues I had to deal with yesterday and today, But it is 3:45 AM, so it isn't gonna happen till tomorrow, sorry. :-(

good news is that I think I have all the loop issues resolved! (knocks on wood repeatedly and hard)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Dude for not having proper tools you have done a damn fine job, that shows a lot bud. ^_^ I don't have the patience to d what you did XD

Thanks man!

Patience is DEFINITELY a must for any modder. while I admit, I have gotten impatient a bit with the issues I am having with this loop, that is just because it is stuff that is wrong with the parts. I have said all along that anyone is capable of this level of workmanship so long as you you take your time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
D&D, didnt think anyone still played that. One thing you can do Kevin, is take the O-ring and fitting to Hydra Hose over on Cleveland St off Witchduck and they should have a thicker O-ring that will work. Graingers is a little closer to you in the Industrial Park on the Blvd but not application specific. Just be sure to take the rad and fittings with you. I think B&B Rubber and Hose might have something in the Industrial Park too, I know they have a shop on Bainbrige.
What about that space problem you had with the front rad and switches. Got that fixed. I was thinking maybe some 90deg plugs for the switch wires.

thanks for the suggestion man! I fixed it my own way though, I busted out the tube of clear silicone caulk and ran a bead around the holes and screwed the fittings on while it was still wet. Instant perfect size O-ring.









as for the space issues, the issue was at the top up by the USB ports and such. I fixed it by leaving out the door part which gave me the 4mm I needed. it looks a bit ugly, but I will figure something out for it...

I will post pics tomorrow, to tired now. (3:45 AM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
glad to hear the res issue wasn't really an issue. too bad about that rad though.

it is all good now.









well, the leaking rad is, the not fitting rad is sorta fixed...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Sorry to hear about your problems but sounds like you are in route to a fix.
Those vid cards look amazing! You may want to spray some red on the SLI connector that would help it blend in.

Keep it up.

yep, problems are being/ have been dealt with one by one.









Thanks man! I love the red back plates, they are so awesome.









I will probably leave the SLI bridge as is, I like the look now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morizuno* 
A bit of a noob question, but how did you mount the res? I'm gonna get one of those, but I want to know how you mount it first.

Thanks =D

look back at the last update's pics. the res comes with mounting clips that are attached to wherever you want to mount it with a screw through the middle and a nut on the back. all it takes is drilling two small holes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
can you file down that extra nub on the radiator and then flush it out real well?

no need, although the thought occurred to me. If I had a mill i would have just cut them all down smooth.









but since I do not, I used some nice silicon caulk instead.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
dam
i hope you get it fixed soon

thanks man, hopefully it should all be smooth sailing from here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
Good luck.









Does this mean you'll have to update your avatar soon?









thanks man!

and whats that about an avatar? <_< >_>


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
and whats that about an avatar? <_< >_>









you sneaky thing you


----------



## ericld

Glad to hear you are getting those leaks sealed up. With a water loop like yours, it must be nerve racking. Now you know how Rickover must have felt when he was trying to cool those reactors, LOL. One note though, using the silicone sealant was an excellent idea, I would recommend using an automotive grade RTV for future repairs as it will stand up to the temperature extremes better. Most household sealants aren't heat resistant.

As most have mentioned, you have gone above and beyond a master build. If you ever find the time, it would be great to see this build log edited and reposted (The Complete Evolution of "Classy"), as a blog maybe, and made a sticky. With this build I think you cover just about everything needed to mod and build a custom water rig. Might even be worth some bonus points for a class at school.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

still no leaks after waking up at noon!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Glad to hear you are getting those leaks sealed up. With a water loop like yours, it must be nerve racking. Now you know how Rickover must have felt when he was trying to cool those reactors, LOL. One note though, using the silicone sealant was an excellent idea, I would recommend using an automotive grade RTV for future repairs as it will stand up to the temperature extremes better. Most household sealants aren't heat resistant.


The caulk I used it intended for use in showers, and I guarantee that hot water coming out of a water heater is far warmer than any part of my loop will ever get.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


As most have mentioned, you have gone above and beyond a master build. If you ever find the time, it would be great to see this build log edited and reposted (The Complete Evolution of "Classy"), as a blog maybe, and made a sticky. With this build I think you cover just about everything needed to mod and build a custom water rig. Might even be worth some bonus points for a class at school.


thanks man!

I do intend to re-post the work log in a more condensed form when everything is done. I will probably go and post it on some other forums if Repo says it is ok (because of the whole MOTM thing).

I doubt any of my professors would give any extra credit for anything though, my high school teachers may have, but not the up-tight doctors ODU hires.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

two part update, Ready for this?









first up is the issue with the front panel connectors not fitting. this is how they are supposed to look:










unfortunaly, that little door assembly takes up about 4mm worth of space that I need for the front RAD. so for now, this is what I am stuck with:










I will do something to make that look better, I just need some good ideas of what I could do. I am thinking I could make a faceplate out of the black aluminum, but idk how good it would look...

next up: TUBING! and lots of it...



















oh, and I sleeved the fan wires on the front rad's fans at some point in there:










I was real excited about getting all the tubing up in here and getting the fittings tight... /sarcasm










tube that connects the top rad to the front rad:










after pushing the rad back in place I have that loop there. It doesn't look great, but i couldn't get anything better without kinks:










and all the tubing installed:










the loop goes like this:

res > pump > bottom 240mm rad > GPUs in parallel > 120mm rad > mobo block > top 360mm rad > front 240mm rad > CPU > res










bottom compartment:










at this point I began to fill the loop but very quickly realized I had some problems. this is when I noticed that water would not flow through the res's bottom port and that what little water did flow was pooling in the bottom of the case!

I was able to determine that the leak was from the fittings on the bottom rad, so I pulled it out and put some teflon tape of the threads:










well, after some quick testing, it became clear that the teflon tape was not enough! IT STILL LEAKED! so, I got out some handy silicone caulk:










that fixed it up.







it also dries clear, so it doesn't look like crap. although, i did mess up those two fittings pretty bad tryinng to tighten them down with a pair of pliars...

next issue up for repair was the res port issue.

you can clearly see the problem here:










on to taking the res apart and straightening it up:














































you can see the issue in this pic too if you look close:





































took it almost all the way apart. although, TAKE NOTE OF THE SINGLE PART I DID NOT TAKE APART, it will show back up again in this update...










and I got it all back together with everything lined up nice and straight:




























now that that was fixed, I decided to check the PSU placement again since I seemed to be having issues with some of my other plans...

set it in place:










it fits, although I will admit it is tight, and that piece of tubing is very close to screaming in pain.



























got the res put back in and get ready to fill again:










part two coming shortly!


----------



## spRICE

That tubing looks like hell! (In a good way







)


----------



## FannBlade

WOW!!! That is looking really nice! Now put that TV remote away and get back to work.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its the perfect build for the owner of the watercooling club









I really like it Kevin, its only red and black in there


----------



## kevingreenbmx

got me some cooling juice:










and a little something to make it better 










and on to the filling!














































and after about 30 minutes of adding a tiny bit of water, turning on the pump, watching the water disappear, upluging the pump, and repeating, I finaly got to this point:

  
 You Tube  



 
 You have no idea how excited I was to finally see water going back in to the res! after adding almost a liter and a half of water and not being able to tell where it went I was beginning to think there was a black hole in my loop somewhere! (btw, sorry for the terrible quality video, it is just from my iPhone, but I felt it was worth posting just for the added perspective even poor video gives)

well, after about 15 minutes of it running like that, I began to notice what looked like air bubbles floating DOWN along the inner tube of the res... I soon realized that it was actually water leaking down the inside.

so, after getting all excited about having the loop full, I had to take it apart again.

however, I had a stroke of genius that saved me a TON of work.









if i have the rest of the loop sealed and break it in just one spot, and keep the water from flowing out of one of the broken ends then the water cannot move because of the suction, sooooo:










with that plug in there, I was able to keep all the water in the loop and was able to drain only the water out of the res when i pulled the return tube to the res off.










and now is when you remember the single part i did not disassemble in the res before:










I wrapped those threads with LOTS of teflon tape and put everything back together, and no more leaking res.







(tested out of the loop this time)

and once again I hooked everything back up and began to continue my leak testing:










got the res to fill up all the way to the top, and damn is it looking good









these pics I took when I woke up today after checking for leaks:


















































































and that is all I have for now.









tell me what you think!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


That tubing looks like hell! (In a good way







)


haha, thanks? I think?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


WOW!!! That is looking really nice! Now put that TV remote away and get back to work.


thanks man!

remote is my roommate's, I don't really watch TV.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Its the perfect build for the owner of the watercooling club









I really like it Kevin, its only red and black in there










Thanks man! and yes, that is the point...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Time to make up a nice little D.I.Y photography/lighting studio and take some good quality pics for the finale methinks









She's looking so hot!! (am not a lesbian kthx)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


(am not a lesbian kthx)


You just make us think about it. To be honest it didnt even cross my mind, though by posting that everyone will notice it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Time to make up a nice little D.I.Y photography/lighting studio and take some good quality pics for the finale methinks









She's looking so hot!! (am not a lesbian kthx)


not quite yet. I am not yet done.







there are still unfinished plans, some sleeving, and some small things I am unsatisfied with, but once thos are taken care of there will definitely be some home brew photography booth action.









thanks! (and who wouldn't go gay for a computer like this?







)


----------



## Striker36

thats sexy


----------



## FannBlade

Whew! Them leaks were making me feel kinda sick. LOL

Glad to see she's aholdin water!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*









thats sexy


Thanks man!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Whew! Them leaks were making me feel kinda sick. LOL

Glad to see she's aholdin water!


yea, they where getting to me a bit too...









got it all fixed though.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow... That is all I can say. Can I marry you then divorce you so I can have this machine?


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome









More issues with that res! Nothing needs saying really! If the product had been quality control tested before leaving the workshop then you wouldn't have ended up with these issues. Looks pretty though


----------



## Alexandro

Awesome case







... I really don't know any better way to put it. Maybe this expresses it as well:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Wow... That is all I can say. Can I marry you then divorce you so I can have this machine?


haha, thanks, but no thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Awesome









More issues with that res! Nothing needs saying really! If the product had been quality control tested before leaving the workshop then you wouldn't have ended up with these issues. Looks pretty though










thanks man!

I agree with you, but it's whatever... It is all good now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexandro*


Awesome case







... I really don't know any better way to put it. Maybe this expresses it as well:

*snip*


HA!

I have not seen that one before.

glad you enjoy!


----------



## spRICE

I'm glad that you finally got your loop leakproof









And I had a legitimate reason for saying that the tubing looked like hell, just forgot what it was...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I'm glad that you finally got your loop leakproof









And I had a legitimate reason for saying that the tubing looked like hell, just forgot what it was...

thanks man 

hahah, alright...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!

I AM PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT WE HAVE A POST BEEP!










idling @41c in bios may not seem that impressive, I know. but, what if I told you that was with ALL OF THE FANS COMPLETELY OFF!


----------



## Ellis

Congrats


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Congrats









Thanks man! 

BTW, this is the first post from classy since all the new stuff!!!


----------



## FannBlade

Congrats
Nothing better than hitting power button and it WORKS!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
Congrats
Nothing better than hitting power button and it WORKS!!!!









I know right?

also, I now have enough radiator space that I can run prime 95 @ 4.0ghz w/ 1.4v core WITH THE FANS OFF and the core temps never hit 80c!

silent PC for the win! I now understand how people can say that the pump is the loudest thing in their case.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats pretty impressive Kevin.
Now stress it and see what temps you get


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats pretty impressive Kevin.
Now stress it and see what temps you get










Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
also, I now have enough radiator space that I can run prime 95 @ 4.0ghz w/ 1.4v core WITH THE FANS OFF and the core temps never hit 80c!

with the fans on full the temps are around 68-72c

and with the fans on at silent speeds the temps are between 74-76c

and GPUs (down from 95-99c) :


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats a massive temp drop on the gpu's!
And what was your cpu temp before?

I forgot to refresh before posting(previous post), so I missed a few posts....


----------



## t-ramp

Congrats!









So I take it Classy has already received MOTM honors? I can't remember the July competition...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats a massive temp drop on the gpu's!
And what was your cpu temp before?

I forgot to refresh before posting(previous post), so I missed a few posts....









CPU temp didn't drop much, I think the block is the limiting factor for that.

Was 76-78 range before with the 360 rad and fans on full

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
Congrats!









So I take it Classy has already received MOTM honors? I can't remember the July competition...

Thanks man! Yea, it was the july/august combined one, was up against with his 800D and ex with his pinball machine


----------



## nzgroller

wow! that's amazing! it looks so good!!!

i think if you lower your cpu voltage your temps will follow suit, don't you think 1.4v is a little high?

once again WOW!!!

i would also like to see pics of the cable management so i can make my keyboard fault from excess drool entering the pcb.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Some chips need more juice than others sadly. What stepping is that chip Kevin? Also like NZ said, could you lower your volts or maybe go higher with said volts you have









I say 4.5 NOW


----------



## princessofnurgle

Judging from the OP pics, it looks gorgeous! Great job.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgroller* 
wow! that's amazing! it looks so good!!!

i think if you lower your cpu voltage your temps will follow suit, don't you think 1.4v is a little high?

once again WOW!!!

i would also like to see pics of the cable management so i can make my keyboard fault from excess drool entering the pcb.

Thanks man!

I actually still get some bsods at 1.4v setting. I run 1.41v 24/7 stable (that is actually what it was set at in the pic above)

I need to shell out the cash for a golden chip.

haha, cable managment is still in the works, I put everything together real quick because I NEEDED my machine for class work. but there will def be pics when i get some good work done.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Some chips need more juice than others sadly. What stepping is that chip Kevin? Also like NZ said, could you lower your volts or maybe go higher with said volts you have









I say 4.5 NOW

it is a D0 but it is worse than the CO I had before it...

i doubt this chip will do 4.5, it is pretty bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princessofnurgle* 
Judging from the OP pics, it looks gorgeous! Great job.

Thanks man! should look through the last update, it has more.


----------



## airplaneman

Nice work man! Glad to see it's finally finished. Almost looks as good as mine







.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Nice work man! Glad to see it's finally finished. Almost looks as good as mine







.

oh no, not yet finished.









it will still yet get sexier.


----------



## ericld

Grrrrr!







Now I have to sleep with this in my head and that P80 sitting in my closet. Gee thanks Kevin. But seriously, you have given me some good ideas for my swap.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Grrrrr!







Now I have to sleep with this in my head and that P80 sitting in my closet. Gee thanks Kevin. But seriously, you have given me some good ideas for my swap.

haha, thanks? glad I could inspire you.


----------



## Striker36

i like it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 







i like it.

Thanks man.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks man!

I actually still get some bsods at 1.4v setting. I run 1.41v 24/7 stable (that is actually what it was set at in the pic above)

I need to shell out the cash for a golden chip.

haha, cable managment is still in the works, I put everything together real quick because I NEEDED my machine for class work. but there will def be pics when i get some good work done.









it is a D0 but it is worse than the CO I had before it...

i doubt this chip will do 4.5, it is pretty bad.

Thanks man! should look through the last update, it has more. 


You sir need a better chip.... if you don't get one I will be coming over to your house and beating you to death with a frozen tuna.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


You sir need a better chip.... if you don't get one I will be coming over to your house and beating you to death with a frozen tuna.


Umm... How about you bring me the money to afford a new chip instead?









I just bought a 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 to replace my dying storage array, that is all the money I have for now.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hehe, I know how you feel kev. This Q9400 is going to fight me all the way to 4GHz. I wish I'd saved the extra money and got a Q9550 instead. The majority of them do that with ease and they have a much larger cache than mine


----------



## Lord Xeb

lol okay. Eh an i7 at 4.0 isn't bad at all personally. I would be happy with that.


----------



## Striker36

hell im ok with my i5 at 4.2 lol and i have 4 less threads


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Hehe, I know how you feel kev. This Q9400 is going to fight me all the way to 4GHz. I wish I'd saved the extra money and got a Q9550 instead. The majority of them do that with ease and they have a much larger cache than mine










Yea, there are a it of people on this site that forget that bad chips are just as common as good ones, we just always hear about the good ones.









Someday maybe you and I will get better chips, but I for one have no need of anything over a 4.0ghz i7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


lol okay. Eh an i7 at 4.0 isn't bad at all personally. I would be happy with that.


Haha, yea, it is def far from slow. It does everything I ask it to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hell im ok with my i5 at 4.2 lol and i have 4 less threads


The core iX chips are all pretty awesome from what I have seen, I don't think there is much need for more power for most people.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


The core iX chips are all pretty awesome from what I have seen, I don't think there is much need for more power for most people.










i agree. thats what actually drove me to get the i5 over the 7. they are really the same chip (yea yea i know, they are different) only the i5 has no hyper threading. and i very rarely ever need that much extra from my home computer... work on the other hand







but yea...

except the i3... but stick them in a laptop and its a beast... dont want one in a desk top though...


----------



## Ellis

I'd say that if you're going to be using your computer for any games or anything processor intensive then buying something new with a dual core is kind of silly, if you can afford a quad.

And I don't think an i7 at 4GHz is very good. It reminds me of stone age technology, only a bit worse.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I'd say that if you're going to be using your computer for any games or anything processor intensive then buying something new with a dual core is kind of silly, if you can afford a quad.

And I don't think an i7 at 4GHz is very good. It reminds me of stone age technology, only a bit worse.


agreed, piles of sticks where WAY more efficient and powerful.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


agreed, piles of sticks where WAY more efficient and powerful.


Exactly.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


agreed, piles of sticks where WAY more efficient and powerful.


screw sticks! i want SAND in my next build


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


screw sticks! i want SAND in my next build











You better get saving then...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


screw sticks! i want SAND in my next build











I thought the 1/10 mm process hadn't been perfected yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


You better get saving then...


yep, sand is more expensive than dirt I hear.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Umm... How about you bring me the money to afford a new chip instead?









I just bought a 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 to replace my dying storage array, that is all the money I have for now.



He's loaded, dont let the modesty fool ya.







Its just that its a virtual wealth, and he only see's it when his turbo mode is on.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


He's loaded, dont let the modesty fool ya.







Its just that its a virtual wealth, and he only see's it when his turbo mode is on.










lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
He's loaded, dont let the modesty fool ya.







Its just that its a virtual wealth, and he only see's it when his turbo mode is on.









So does that mean if I beat kevin with a frozen tuna gold with come out of him?


----------



## mitchbowman

have you done the cable management on it yet
this is getting better every time i look at it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
So does that mean if I beat kevin with a frozen tuna gold with come out of him?

try it and


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
have you done the cable management on it yet
this is getting better every time i look at it









thanks man!

the cables are sorta done, they are all in place and tidy, but I have yet to sleeve the last two GPU power cables and I need to get some zip ties so that i can get the back side tight enough to fit the side panel on.

btw, the bottom compartment is CRAMMED full with all the cables having to go around the extra rad, pump, and fan controller that are down there now...


----------



## AusPC

Wows, Update with Completed project Please







, Also what sleeving are you using? Furryletters : 1/8 BRAIDED EXPANDABLE SLEEVING "CLEAN CUT" 25ft ?

Congrats on your Awesome Build
















Jason.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mijason4*


Wows, Update with Completed project Please







, Also what sleeving are you using? Furryletters : 1/8 BRAIDED EXPANDABLE SLEEVING "CLEAN CUT" 25ft ?

Congrats on your Awesome Build
















Jason.


can't update with the final pics yet because it is not done.









yea, I am using clean cut from furryletters.

Thanks!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

FFFFFFffffffUUUUUUuuuuu......

the light on one of my GTX 280s just turned red...


----------



## mitchbowman

that sounds really bad 
but what does it mean.. dead card ?


----------



## FannBlade

oh no!
Man it's going to cost alot for 3-580's with blocks.
Keep us posted


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


that sounds really bad 
but what does it mean.. dead card ?


yep, the light on the cards is green under normal operations, turns red if the card has failed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


oh no!
Man it's going to cost alot for 3-580's with blocks.
Keep us posted


haha, I wish... I would need a new PSU for that too though, and i def do not have the money for a massive purchase like that anymore...

*THE GOOD NEWS*

woke up in the middle of the night around 4:30 AM with a revelation! I remembered that when i plugged in the power cable for my new Samsung F3 I had unplugged half of the power cable for the bottom video card. Sure enough, I had forgotten to plug it back in...

smooth right?

Everything works again now though!







(massively relieved)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

2x 150 GB Velociraptors RAID 0










1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3










All I need now is an SSD to round things out nicely.









Been eying those corsair sandforce drives...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


FFFFFFffffffUUUUUUuuuuu......

the light on one of my GTX 280s just turned red...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


*THE GOOD NEWS*

woke up in the middle of the night around 4:30 AM with a revelation! I remembered that when i plugged in the power cable for my new Samsung F3 I had unplugged half of the power cable for the bottom video card. Sure enough, I had forgotten to plug it back in...

smooth right?

Everything works again now though!







(massively relieved)


Not funny dude.


----------



## molino

lolol you really woke up at 4am and figured you didn't plugged the modular cables for ur vgas? i bet u couldn't slept the rest of the night


----------



## spRICE

Where is the light on a GTX 280?


----------



## FannBlade

SSD's really dropping in price,I bet after the new year there will be some good finds.

Of course new technology = black hole. Just think one day 580's will be $69.00 and no one will want it. I can remember buying a gigabyte hard drive for around $300 and everybody said it would be impossible to fill it.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Not funny dude.


Yea, you're telling me...

I was about to give up on computers as a whole last night.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *molino*


lolol you really woke up at 4am and figured you didn't plugged the modular cables for ur vgas? i bet u couldn't slept the rest of the night


Haha, I slept fine after I plugged it back in and saw the pretty green glow once again. ;-)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Where is the light on a GTX 280?


It is near The back of the pcb and has a plastic elbow that makes it glow out the back of the card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


SSD's really dropping in price,I bet after the new year there will be some good finds.

Of course new technology = black hole. Just think one day 580's will be $69.00 and no one will want it. I can remember buying a gigabyte hard drive for around $300 and everybody said it would be impossible to fill it.


Haha, yea. I have a couple drives that are under a gig in my closet.

I was excited to see that the corsair sandforce drives are under $2/gb on newegg. I may buy one with x-mas money


----------



## nzgroller

sounds good that you fixed that problem, too bad to hear you have a bad chip








but 4.0Ghz is still nice









can't wait for moar!!!


----------



## LokSupguller

WOW! 
This build is simply AMAZING.
subbed









(+rep aswell)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


WOW! 
This build is simply AMAZING.
subbed









(+rep aswell)


Thanks mate!


----------



## LokSupguller

LoL
Your rep is 4..*69*










Also, are the Enermax Magma's good?


----------



## ericld

Quote:



woke up in the middle of the night around 4:30 AM with a revelation! I remembered that when i plugged in the power cable for my new Samsung F3 I had unplugged half of the power cable for the bottom video card. Sure enough, I had forgotten to plug it back in...

smooth right?

Everything works again now though! (massively relieved)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


Also, are the Enermax Magma's good?


they are very good.


----------



## FannBlade

Hmmmmmmm No pics?

Where are the pics!!!!!
Did I mention no pics?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Hmmmmmmm No pics?

Where are the pics!!!!!
Did I mention no pics?


alright, I will upload some, but all I have right now are terrible shots and there also I am not done with the cables.

here you go:

neww 1TB samsung F3:



















and classy sitting on my desk:


----------



## Ellis

Oooh, nice. Finally an up-and-running pic (forgive me if I've missed one before)

What are the side panels going to be like? Or are there not going to be any?

Also, what's the 4th hard drive that you can see in the picture?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Oooh, nice. Finally an up-and-running pic (forgive me if I've missed one before)

What are the side panels going to be like? Or are there not going to be any?

Also, what's the 4th hard drive?


nope, those are the first running shots I have posted.

back panel will be solid and stock, front panel will have a window showing the top section of the case, and there will be two mesh holes over the fans at the bottom, and there will be a cutout around the fan controller.

the hard drives in those pics are my velociraptors and the two old 160GB drives that I bought the F3 to replace. Just have not taken them out yet. the F3 is sitting on my desk atm with power and sata strung over from the case.


----------



## FannBlade

Ahhhh.
Thanks


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Ahhhh.
Thanks


haha, no problem.









sorry for the terrible quality...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


nope, those are the first running shots I have posted.

back panel will be solid and stock, front panel will have a window showing the top section of the case, and there will be two mesh holes over the fans at the bottom, and there will be a cutout around the fan controller.

the hard drives in those pics are my velociraptors and the two old 160GB drives that I bought the F3 to replace. Just have not taken them out yet. the F3 is sitting on my desk atm with power and sata strung over from the case.


Ahh, nice ;D


----------



## FannBlade

I just spent the last 1 1/2 hours going back through all 145 pages and I must say that is some really amazing work. Your attention to detail is very well thought out. The amazing part is you have very little in the way of tools or a "shop". Just goes to show with some forethought and patience it can be done with very little equipment.

Excellent JOB! +1


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


I just spent the last 1 1/2 hours going back through all 145 pages and I must say that is some really amazing work. Your attention to detail is very well thought out. The amazing part is you have very little in the way of tools or a "shop". Just goes to show with some forethought and patience it can be done with very little equipment.

Excellent JOB! +1


Thanks man!

and yea, my shop = dining room table


----------



## Canadarocker

Such a sexy machine, love the reservoir.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canadarocker*


Such a sexy machine, love the reservoir.


Thanks


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
Thanks man!

and yea, my shop = dining room table









That made me laugh XD


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
That made me laugh XD











funny, but true


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Thanks man!

and yea, my shop = dining room table










Not the only one. Just replaced 4 capacitors on a circuit board for a tv on my dining table. It's an 8 person table. So at one end I'm doing my thing, and the other end my wife was doing hers. I've no idea what she did either...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Haha, mine is a tiny 2-4 person table.


----------



## FannBlade

Small table BIG case


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Small table BIG case


haha, very true...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You know what they say about people who have small tables...















Help me out here because i have no clue


----------



## FannBlade

They have big cases?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

maybe


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
They have big cases?

Yeah and just not in your pants either >.>
Dimensions of the ABS Canyon 695
17.00" x 9.10" x 26.80"


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
You know what they say about people who have small tables...















Help me out here because i have no clue


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FannBlade* 
They have big cases?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Kevin, where is my big case? YOU PROMISED ME YOU WOULD GET ME ONE!!!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Kevin, where is my big case? YOU PROMISED ME YOU WOULD GET ME ONE!!!!!

lol


----------



## nzgroller

this is amazingly amazing, it is wonderfully wonderful

i have no more to say.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Haha, thanks!


----------



## Lord Xeb

And thus the praising as begun. Will Kevin end up being a god or helpless mortal? I think that latter >.> *fkees*


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzgroller*


wonderfully wonderful










Well said

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


And thus the praising as begun. Will Kevin end up being a god or helpless mortal? I think that latter >.> *fkees*


Enough said.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

haha, thanks guys! 

I should be able to get the final touches done before x-mas. I will be sure to take lots of final pics as well. ;-)


----------



## FannBlade

Don't forget the bikini clad model.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I think there is enough of that in my OTHER thread atm...


----------



## FannBlade

Thats where I got the idea.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

just what I got so far... ;-)


----------



## FannBlade

nice!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

from what I understand, 725/1458 is a pretty standard OC for a single card, so tri-sli like that is doing pretty good, right?


----------



## ARavenousChimp

725/1458/1107 is rather good for tri-sli, is that on stock voltage? the memory can go to 1200mhz (I googled the chip they're rated for it). My computer has just a pair of 280's and I mustered 715/1500/1200. So yeah, it's looking damn good mate. keep it up.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

if you had it at 1500 shaders that means you where actually running 1512 shaders, I can't seem to get anything stable at that...

and i am running them at 1.225v


----------



## ARavenousChimp

yeah they were set to 1500mhz in percision. but I had them flashed (at the the time) to 1450mhz, which seemed to be 1458mhz. So yes, you were right they were at 1512mhz. but you still got a nice overclock out of them. with mine I'm afraid of voltage (N)


----------



## Lord Xeb

GO HIGHER!!!!!

<.< Also i am running 2 5770s in xfire with 1000/1400 on them stable ^_^


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


GO HIGHER!!!!!

<.< Also i am running 2 5770s in xfire with 1000/1400 on them stable ^_^


I am not sure they will go higher. 

I have never heard of a GTX 280 clocking much above 750/1512 without sub-ambient temps before...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I was able to get 729/1458/1188 stable at stock volts!


















edit: oh, this is also with CPU at stock speeds, I forgot I had turned my OC off to test something.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

also with CPU at stock:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

oh man, GPUs @ 729/1458/1188 and CPU @ 4.0 ghz and Nvidia PhysX off:










That is soooo close to 30k, I feel like I need to make it...

any recommendations for improving my score that little bit? I am pretty sure I am at my max OCs, but maybe some OS optimization tricks? (other than turning on PhysX, that is cheating.







)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Try going higher with the core clock. Also i ran my GTX260 at 1200Mhz just fine. Go for it.

Plus try turning off any unnecessary programs and disabling any others from starting.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Try going higher with the core clock. Also i ran my GTX260 at 1200Mhz just fine. Go for it.

Plus try turning off any unnecessary programs and disabling any others from starting.

If I raise the core clock any higher I have to go up to the next shader strap and I can't get that any core clock stable with the shaders at 1512 :-( as to the memory, when I set it at 1200 in precision it runs at 1188. I have not tried to see what the next step it will run at is yet, maybe I can take it higher...

and yea, I will do that next time I sit down to bench, but now is sleep time.

thanks for the tips!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
If I raise the core clock any higher I have to go up to the next shader strap and I can't get that any core clock stable with the shaders at 1512

I thought that you could unlink core clock and shader clock...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I thought that you could unlink core clock and shader clock...


you can, but shaders still have to be at least twice the core speed.


----------



## spRICE

Oh I didn't know that







Not that much into GPU OC'ing.


----------



## Striker36

so kev..... any chance of an update coming soon?

and do you htink you will have any scrap left over from that black brushed alu? like 3 inches by 6 inches?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so kev..... any chance of an update coming soon?

and do you htink you will have any scrap left over from that black brushed alu? like 3 inches by 6 inches?


prolly not in the next two weeks, end of semester = crazy.

and I may, we will see. still have 3-4 things to make with what I still have.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


prolly not in the next two weeks, end of semester = crazy.

and I may, we will see. still have 3-4 things to make with what I still have.


sounds like every one i know lol...

and that works... im looking for some for something for my build thats why i ask... i would pay for it and all that but dont worry about it if you have better ideas for what to do with it


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


sounds like every one i know lol...

and that works... im looking for some for something for my build thats why i ask... i would pay for it and all that but dont worry about it if you have better ideas for what to do with it










If I have some left I would be happy to share with you, we will see how much I use...


----------



## scrotes

i wanna see some pic of it with the sleeved psu


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrotes* 
i wanna see some pic of it with the sleeved psu

I will be sure to post some shortly after the semester is over.


----------



## boom50cal

Can't wait for Christmas Break so I can see what else you have to do








Heck, it looks AMAZING how it is now


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boom50cal*


Can't wait for Christmas Break so I can see what else you have to do








Heck, it looks AMAZING how it is now










thanks man. ;-)


----------



## Nalty

how do you pay for this thing


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nalty*


how do you pay for this thing










ha! by not eating for a month every time I buy something new... (you would be surprised how close to true that statement really is)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


ha! by not eating for a month every time I buy something new... (you would be surprised how close to true that statement really is) 


i wouldn't


----------



## CH4PZ

thats breathtaking man!!! love it, nice clean loop, ccoded internals, just hot hot hot


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CH4PZ* 
thats breathtaking man!!! love it, nice clean loop, ccoded internals, just hot hot hot

thanks man!


----------



## Ellis

No update for a while









This could probably be explained by reading through the log, but there are too many pages/posts


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


No update for a while









This could probably be explained by reading through the log, but there are too many pages/posts










End of semester and exams and such have kept me from doing much of anything.

also I have a lack of motivation since classy is up and running, just not 100% done with aesthetics...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


End of semester and exams and such have kept me from doing much of anything.

also I have a lack of motivation since classy is up and running, just not 100% done with aesthetics...


i know what this is like...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
End of semester and exams and such have kept me from doing much of anything.

also I have a lack of motivation since classy is up and running, just not 100% done with aesthetics...

Aw









I can imagine what it's like though, it's sitting there working perfectly, must be kind of hard to justify actually getting started with working on it.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Crap, beaten by 2 posts to be post #1500









This is better than Pr0n, I'm serious!!! I already went through your work log and I have to say, good stuff, good stuff. Keep it up!!!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i know what this is like...
















I think most of us on here do. ;-)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Aw









I can imagine what it's like though, it's sitting there working perfectly, must be kind of hard to justify actually getting started with working on it.

luckily all I have left is surface stuff, I can keep everything together to finish the rest ;-)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian* 
Crap, beaten by 2 posts to be post #1500









This is better than Pr0n, I'm serious!!! I already went through your work log and I have to say, good stuff, good stuff. Keep it up!!!

thanks man! glad you like it.









I hopefully will be 100% done sometime in the next weeks.


----------



## Ellis

Oh man, can't believe I missed that.

Beaten by one post to #1500


----------



## Striker36

ellis wins at luck....

but yea.... i really need to get working on my project.. but like you i dont want to shut it down for however long it will take me to sleeve the PSU lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ellis wins at luck....

but yea.... i really need to get working on my project.. but like you i dont want to shut it down for however long it will take me to sleeve the PSU lol

sleeving didn't take me anywhere nearly as long as making all the new panels for the rads. installing my current loop took me nearly two months, sleeving only took me about a week.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ellis wins at math luck....

I see you changed this post when you realised that I did actually get beaten by one post


----------



## FannBlade

Look in your mailbox for some help with your build!

Please share with Striker


----------



## jdcrispe95

WOW! that PC looks brilliant! Well done.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


sleeving didn't take me anywhere nearly as long as making all the new panels for the rads. installing my current loop took me nearly two months, sleeving only took me about a week.


my big thing is i need more sleeve for mine... and then i need to actually sit down and do it... and i know it will take me a couple days at least and i just dont have the drive to do it right now lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I see you changed this post when you realised that I did actually get beaten by one post











i didnt really look at the user-names when i was reading through XD

but i fixed it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i didnt really look at the user-names when i was reading through XD

but i fixed it










Indeed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Look in your mailbox for some help with your build!

Please share with Striker


lol wut?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


WOW! that PC looks brilliant! Well done.


Thanks mate! Glad you like it. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


my big thing is i need more sleeve for mine... and then i need to actually sit down and do it... and i know it will take me a couple days at least and i just dont have the drive to do it right now lol



I completely, 100% understand this situation. ;-)


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


ha! by not eating for a month every time I buy something new... (you would be surprised how close to true that statement really is) 


Come on stay with me here.......


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FannBlade*


Come on stay with me here.......


ha! alright, I get it now. ;-)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey guys! I am getting an SSD for x-mas and I have a few questions, any of you who have SSDs should go look and help me out:

http://www.overclock.net/ssd/894596-ssd-raid-controler.html

Thanks!


----------



## Ellis

Replied to the thread









The Vertex 2 should be a good buy, would be one of my top choices for an SSD


----------



## Krusher33

I have the Vertex 2 and have been quite happy with it. Of course I have nothing to compare it to, lol.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11727880*
> Replied to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vertex 2 should be a good buy, would be one of my top choices for an SSD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11728290*
> I have the Vertex 2 and have been quite happy with it. Of course I have nothing to compare it to, lol.


yea, I spent quite a while picking out which one to order, it was between the OCZ vertex 2, corsair Force, and intel 80gb.

I ultimately decided that I really wanted the benefits of the sandforce controller and the extra size and OCZ's slight edge with Sandforce put the vertex out front


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11729418*
> yea, I spent quite a while picking out which one to order, it was between the OCZ vertex 2, corsair Force, and intel 80gb.
> 
> I ultimately decided that I really wanted the benefits of the sandforce controller and the extra size and OCZ's slight edge with Sandforce put the vertex out front


When I was picking, it was Intel, Kingston, and OCZ. Bought the OCZ because of best price at the time.


----------



## Striker36

im confused....


----------



## Ellis

Whai?


----------



## Striker36

fannblade... hes confusing me...


----------



## Ellis

Now I'm confused, because I don't know what's going on With FannBlade that's making you confused


















Also, I has $100 from OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...10-2250-a.html


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im confused....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


fannblade... hes confusing me...


haha, i was confused at first too, don't feel bad


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Now I'm confused, because I don't know what's going on With FannBlade that's making you confused


















Also, I has $100 from OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...10-2250-a.html


you should buy me something.


----------



## Ellis

Now I'm getting curious as to what's going on here









explain plz?

*EDIT:* Look at your sig rig, then look at mine. And I spend about half my money on my computer, the other half on my guitar. xD


----------



## kevingreenbmx

120gb of shear awesome









usb to ssd windows install took less than 3 minutes...


----------



## CH4PZ

So, so jealous right now


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im confused....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


fannblade... hes confusing me...


Please refer to post #1513

Vertex 2 for me also.


----------



## Krusher33

I got all giddy when I got mine.


----------



## MijnWraak

Screw it, buying one for $120 on newegg cause 3 people in a row here has one


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


*pretteh SSD*
120gb of shear awesome









usb to ssd windows install took less than 3 minutes...


What, 3 *minutes*? Wow...

I'm very likely going to be picking up a 60GB one of these in the next couple of weeks. Does a Windoze install from a flash drive take less time than from a DVD?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

haha this is crazy, im going to go pick up a 60gb one tomorrow morning


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11803436*
> What, 3 *minutes*? Wow...
> 
> I'm very likely going to be picking up a 60GB one of these in the next couple of weeks. Does a Windoze install from a flash drive take less time than from a DVD?


Yes. Takes forever from DVD because of its read and access speeds as oppose to the flash's read and access speeds.

BTW: I had Steam and Dragon Age installed on it. Crazy fast and smooth gaming. Can't even read the tips fast enough when loading zones. But then I moved it all over to HDD last night. I about fell asleep a couple of times.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ;11800782*
> So, so jealous right now


you should be

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11803219*
> I got all giddy when I got mine.


Me too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11803283*
> Screw it, buying one for $120 on newegg cause 3 people in a row here has one


Mine was $230 because I got the 120gb not the 60gb.

well actually, it was free because my grandmother bhought it for me for x-mas








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11803436*
> What, 3 *minutes*? Wow...
> 
> I'm very likely going to be picking up a 60GB one of these in the next couple of weeks. Does a Windoze install from a flash drive take less time than from a DVD?


Flash Drive installs are WAY faster than DVD installs. in my experience they are also more reliable...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;11803618*
> haha this is crazy, im going to go pick up a 60gb one tomorrow morning


awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11804178*
> Yes. Takes forever from DVD because of its read and access speeds as oppose to the flash's read and access speeds.
> 
> BTW: I had Steam and Dragon Age installed on it. Crazy fast and smooth gaming. Can't even read the tips fast enough when loading zones. But then I moved it all over to HDD last night. I about fell asleep a couple of times.


I still have all my games on my velociraptor array, but all my other programs are on my SSD. I still have 73gb free too







wonder what else I should put on it...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11804510*
> you should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was $230 because I got the 120gb not the 60gb.
> 
> well actually, it was free because my grandmother bhought it for me for x-mas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash Drive installs are WAY faster than DVD installs. in my experience they are also more reliable...
> 
> awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have all my games on my velociraptor array, but all my other programs are on my SSD. I still have 73gb free too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what else I should put on it...


I tried downloading the Windows 7 USB Tool thingy an creating an ISO of my 64-bit disc with PowerISO but it told me it wasn't a valid ISO









It seems to say that you have to have bought it on the MS Store and downloaded an ISO from there, any way I can register my copy on there?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11804852*
> I tried downloading the Windows 7 USB Tool thingy an creating an ISO of my 64-bit disc with PowerISO but it told me it wasn't a valid ISO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to say that you have to have bought it on the MS Store and downloaded an ISO from there, any way I can register my copy on there?


you can download the ISO without buying it from the store.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11805298*
> you can download the ISO without buying it from the store.


Really? I can't find where


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11805352*
> Really? I can't find where


http://techpp.com/2009/11/11/download-windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links/


----------



## Ellis

Thanks, but it didn't work.

I'll try and find it later on I think, going out now.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11805488*
> Thanks, but it didn't work.
> 
> I'll try and find it later on I think, going out now.


the ultimate one is the only one that doesn't work

you could also use some other methods of acquiring it that we are not allowed to discuss here...

edit:

or try these:

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/07/27/windows-7-ultimate-e-rtm-x86-and-x64-official-microsoft-dvd-iso-images-leaked-download/


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11805538*
> the ultimate one is the only one that doesn't work
> 
> you could also use some other methods of acquiring it that we are not allowed to discuss here...


Torrents are allowed when you legally own the software and bought a legit key. Just like torrenting a Linux Distro is.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;11805558*
> Torrents are allowed when you legally own the software and bought a legit key. Just like torrenting a Linux Distro is.


not according to admin


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11804852*
> I tried downloading the Windows 7 USB Tool thingy an creating an ISO of my 64-bit disc with PowerISO but it told me it wasn't a valid ISO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to say that you have to have bought it on the MS Store and downloaded an ISO from there, any way I can register my copy on there?


Just copy all the files from the ISO to the flash drive and it'll work.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11805488*
> I'll try and find it later on I think, going out now.


Hmmph.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11805676*
> Just copy all the files from the ISO to the flash drive and it'll work.


yes and no, you would first have to format the disk as NTFS and install a boot sector on it using the windows disk comand prompt with the BOOTSECT command


----------



## airplaneman

Or you can use WinToFlash..it's pretty straightforward and quick.


----------



## FannBlade

8 gig flash drive big enough? I may reformat just to try it out


----------



## Krusher33

http://www.overclock.net/windows/499161-guide-installing-windows-7-via-usb.html

BTW: I haven't tried this guide myself. I remember a different one saying you need bigger than 4GB flash drive though. I remember that because 4 is biggest I have and the ISO file I had was like 4.X GB and I was disappointed.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11808517*
> 8 gig flash drive big enough? I may reformat just to try it out


Yup, the ISO's are slightly larger than 4GB's so anything bigger than that will work. I have an 8GB drive and I've installed Win7 a number of times with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11808571*
> http://www.overclock.net/windows/499161-guide-installing-windows-7-via-usb.html
> 
> BTW: I haven't tried this guide myself. I remember a different one saying you need bigger than 4GB flash drive though. I remember that because 4 is biggest I have and the ISO file I had was like 4.X GB and I was disappointed.


Yup.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;11808517*
> 8 gig flash drive big enough? I may reformat just to try it out


I used a 4gig


----------



## Striker36

stop talking about OS installs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










its making me jealous....









and i want more classy mod


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11805538*
> the ultimate one is the only one that doesn't work
> 
> you could also use some other methods of acquiring it that we are not allowed to discuss here...
> 
> edit:
> 
> or try these:
> 
> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/07/27/windows-7-ultimate-e-rtm-x86-and-x64-official-microsoft-dvd-iso-images-leaked-download/


I'm going to be picky and say I don't want the "E" version, but I might try your other suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11805683*
> Hmmph.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;11806620*
> yes and no, you would first have to format the disk as NTFS and install a boot sector on it using the windows disk comand prompt with the BOOTSECT command


This is what I thought, I'm going to try that out now using this guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11809372*
> its making me jealous....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11809590*


mine is slower than the Vertex 2s


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11809756*
> mine is slower than the Vertex 2s


Oh, but are you talking about your current setup or your SSD which is "coming soon"? Which SSD did you get?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

soo... I know it has been 7 months since I last touched this thread







, much less updated, but I have pictures and progress...

anyone interested?









(I will not be able to actually upload the pics till probably Tuesday night, but they exist, I promise. I am VERY close to final pics time)


----------



## MijnWraak

Yes!


----------



## wermad




----------



## Lord Xeb

Jesus that looks amazing! Someone submit this to million dollar PC NOW!


----------



## CH4PZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;14078766*
> soo... I know it has been 7 months since I last touched this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , much less updated, but I have pictures and progress...
> 
> anyone interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I will not be able to actually upload the pics till probably Tuesday night, but they exist, I promise. I am VERY close to final pics time)


hell yeh


----------



## RushMore1205

what hhave you done?

your build is perfect


----------



## B3RGY

I was promised an update...where is it


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;14078766*
> (I will not be able to actually upload the pics till probably Tuesday night, but they exist, I promise. I am VERY close to final pics time)


Patience is virtue.


----------



## Ellis

Looking forward to seeing what this is.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MijnWraak;14078798*
> Yes!


good, will do then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14078837*


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;14078847*
> Jesus that looks amazing! Someone submit this to million dollar PC NOW!


thanks man  it will look even better when I get all the small final touches done later this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ;14078854*
> hell yeh











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14079616*
> what hhave you done?
> 
> your build is perfect


not perfect yet, but It is getting closer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;14083850*
> I was promised an update...where is it


patience my friend, I am currently 3 hours away from classy in my hometown. (I asked my girlfriend to marry me last night, she said yes!)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14089379*
> Patience is virtue.


and it will pay off, I promise








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14090251*
> Looking forward to seeing what this is.


first set of pics should go up tuesday ;-) although the first set is mainly of fixing the leak I had and disassembly/reassembly and a tiny bit of sleeving.

there will be more shnazzy metal work coming up though


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Tuesday eh? Suppose that will be Wednesday my time. I'll be keeping an eye out









EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


(I asked my girlfriend to marry me last night, she said yes!)










Whaaa really?!







If you're serious, that is awesome! (Lol, just looked at my avatar while typing that and laughed







)


----------



## Ellis

If so, congratulations!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Completely serious.







she is wonderful.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Completely serious.







she is wonderful.


Well HUGE congratulations to you both then! I'm very happy for you!!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


(I asked my girlfriend to marry me last night, she said yes!)










Congrats man!


----------



## pcnoob1

Make her sign a prenupt.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14095985*
> Well HUGE congratulations to you both then! I'm very happy for you!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;14096000*
> Congrats man!


Thanks


----------



## MijnWraak

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


Completely serious.







she is wonderful.


That's awesome, congratulations


----------



## superhead91

Congrats man!


----------



## B3RGY

gratz on your fiance! sexy red can wait...i guess...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MijnWraak*

























CONGRATS!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


That's awesome, congratulations











Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Congrats man!










thanks guys!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B3RGY*


gratz on your fiance! sexy red can wait...i guess...










thanks! sexy red is Rushmore's build though, this is classy machine


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


thanks guys!









thanks! sexy red is Rushmore's build though, this is classy machine











ahahahaha, i guess they confuse the two, although they are both very sexy red.

congrats man, i just celebrated my one year aniversary with my wife.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


ahahahaha, i guess they confuse the two, although they are both very sexy red.

congrats man, i just celebrated my one year aniversary with my wife.


haha, yea... we do have similar themes. I think you tend to go more for flashy than me though, I try to keep things super clean as much as possible.


----------



## kevingreenbmx




----------



## ttoadd.nz

CONGRATS KEVIN! Ironic the stone is green too lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14107665*
> CONGRATS KEVIN! Ironic the stone is green too lol


Thanks! ironic? I picked it







(it actually came with three diamonds, I had the middle one replaced with the emerald)


----------



## spRICE

I like it with the emerald better


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;14108952*
> I like it with the emerald better


me too, and so does she.  it makes the ring much more interesting.


----------



## wermad

Its a good thing the ladies like to plan the wedding, gives you some time for your rig







. Congrats


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14116064*
> Its a good thing the ladies like to plan the wedding, gives you some time for your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Congrats


haha, we both have time, we do not actually plan on getting married till august 2014 (super long engagement, i know)

btw, update incoming tonight. (pics are already uploaded)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, so to start this off I have some pictures of what classy has looked like for the last 10ish months without being touched. pretty much as soon as i got my loop installed and running last time I started using my computer and never wanted to take it down to finish the last few details. in the time since last update it has gotten VERY dusty and there has been a leak on the inside tube of the res since a couple days after the last update that I never felt like fixing.

so, classy as of a few days ago:










notice the dusty fan blades:










half finished cable management on the backside and super dusty fan grill:










you can see the un-stealthed DVD drive here as well as more unorganized cables:










you can see how much dust has collected on the surfaces here as well as the un-sleeved power cables for the third GPU:










if you look real close here you can see the drops of water on the inside of the cathode tube in the reservoir. the top cap on that tube has leaked since I got the res:



















you can see some of the thick cake of dust that was all over everything here, and this is with me having wiped it off every now and again:



















so, I got to work. I removed the hard drives, pulled all the power cables and the PSU, and then opened the loop between the res and pump and plugged the inlet to the pump to the water in the loop would stay put while I worked on the res. I drained and removed the res:



















here you can really see where it was leaking:










the solution:










squeezed some in there:










I then threaded reassembled the res and threaded the cap back on and let it dry.

next up was one of the detail badges on the HK GPU blocks that fell off when I carried classy to a lan at my friend's a few months ago:










I peeled off the little pieces of tape:










GLUE!!!










smeared it around:










stuck it on there:



















Next I went to dusting.

pulled the fan blades off my Magma's:



















all cleaned up:










and did the same at the top:



















break from cleaning for a bit:

I do not know if anyone else with a classified board has noticed this or not, but the status LED's on the mobo are REALLY freaking bright. I have my computer in my bedroom and I turn it off at night because i do not like the light or noise, but there is one of the LEDs that stays on even when the computer is off so long as there is power to the PC.

my solution, black craft foam cut to fit over them:










that is half of the pics I have for today, I have more than will fit in one post, so more coming up soon


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yay







This update makes me happy! Can't wait to see what you're doing next.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

alright, so after more dusting and cleaning I put the res back in and refilled the loop:










The leak is gone and the loop looks good


















time for some final cable sleeveing (I hate sleeveing, wasn't bad the first time, but it is not something I ever look forward to):










have two GPU power cables to sleeve with my Furryletters sleeve and adhesive lined shrink:










this sleeve looks awesome, the only downside is it is pretty thick and stiff:










all sleeved up, not bad for not having sleeved anything in almost a year:














































after I got done sleeveing those two cables I went back to looking at classy and noticed a little something missing:










what is missing you say? well....

this:










The problem is that I cannot get the cathode into it's tube without breaking down the loop.

I never have it on anyway though, so I decided to leave it out for now.

on to final cable management!

to start off with I plugged in all the essentials, the 24-pin, the 2 8-pin CPU power cables, and the 6 PCIE power cables (3x 8-pin, 3x 6-pin). note that this PSU doesn't officially support that many connectors, you can see the one I made for the last 6-pin PCIE plugged into two of the black ports:










yes, I know the sleeving sucks at this end of the cables, but it is hidden and having it like that makes them more flexible in the tight bottom compartment:










since they make up the main bulk of the cables I got the PCIE cables in place first:










I put a zip tie around them real tight to keep them straight and close. I pushed it down into the bottom compartment after arranging the cables so you cannot see it.



















sorry for the ugly flash, but i wanted to be able to show how tight everything is with these cables:










they are bundled and woven around everything down in the bottom compartment, that loop got tucked up out of the way later:










and after an hour or so of wrestling with the rest of the cables as well as half a bag of zip ties:



















and with all the cables in place, this is how classy sits now with the rear panel on:










and that is what I have for today, I know it is not the most evenfull update, but I needed to get this stuff out of the way before I get to the last few exciting things. hope this is good enough to get people back into this mod









coming up in the next few days or weeks (maybe as soon as tomorrow):

1) make new aluminum DVD drive faceplate
2) make aluminum cover to put over the ugly 5.25" bay mounting holes
3) cut lower fan holes in the side panel
4) cut access hole in side panel for fan controller
5) cut window for top section in the side panel
6) cut and install clear window
7) figure out something to do about the front panel connectors
8) make aluminum cover for PCIE bridge
9) FINAL PICTURES!!!

so, anyone excited?









thanks for watching!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14117278*
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This update makes me happy! Can't wait to see what you're doing next.


yay! I am always glad to make people happy!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Nice nice update, the sleeving and cable management is very neat and well done. I bet its handy the fans can be removed without unscrewing them from the rad aswell!


----------



## Ceadderman

You're gonna haveta do something about that ugly blue box.









Subb'ed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14117573*
> Nice nice update, the sleeving and cable management is very neat and well done. I bet its handy the fans can be removed without unscrewing them from the rad aswell!


thanks! 

yea, the fans are awesome, this was actually the first time I have pulled them apart like that with them installed, it is super convenient
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;14117581*
> You're gonna haveta do something about that ugly blue box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subb'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


thanks for the sub!

I did do something about the blue inverter, I put the side panel on


----------



## not12quit

Its a work of art!

Congrats to all the time, patience, and perserverance. A great looking, and probably awesome running, build.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *not12quit;14118604*
> Its a work of art!
> 
> Congrats to all the time, patience, and perserverance. A great looking, and probably awesome running, build.


thanks man! and yes, it is running pretty awesome right now, I just plugged it in and booted it up because I felt like playing some games tonight ;-)


----------



## frizkie

Ahhh, it's brilliant! I really haven't seen a more sleek looking build, it's extremely professional looking.

Glad you've come back to revisit it and do some more work on it!


----------



## wermad




----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizkie;14119047*
> Ahhh, it's brilliant! I really haven't seen a more sleek looking build, it's extremely professional looking.
> 
> Glad you've come back to revisit it and do some more work on it!


Thanks! This build is all about making everything look nice and clean 

me too, I never really got to where i felt it was "done" and i look forward to that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14119326*


fo sho


----------



## spRICE

Looks awesome! I wish I had the patience to do everything that you do.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;14144719*
> Looks awesome! I wish I had the patience to do everything that you do.


thanks man! patience really is the key to doing things right, if you are not willing to put in the time it you will not get what you really want.


----------



## ultimatedesk

Hey Kevingreenbmx, that is a real sweet build you've got going on there. Nice machine man!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ultimatedesk*


Hey Kevingreenbmx, that is a real sweet build you've got going on there. Nice machine man!


Thank you! glad you like it! I am quite a fan of the setup you are building as well, it looks really nice. I have thought about doing that myself several times, probably will when I am done with school.


----------



## nzftw

This may sound a little silly









How are you sleeving the 6pin/8pin GPU power connectors when they have capacitors conveniently (







) placed 3cm from the connector?

I was planning on using extensions and just sleeving them...but it looks as though you have sleeved the stock cables.

Appologies if this has already been explained in the last 161 pages


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzftw*


This may sound a little silly









How are you sleeving the 6pin/8pin GPU power connectors when they have capacitors conveniently (







) placed 3cm from the connector?

I was planning on using extensions and just sleeving them...but it looks as though you have sleeved the stock cables.

Appologies if this has already been explained in the last 161 pages










They are not capacitors. They are ferrite rings that simply go around the cables. Supposedly they help with electrical interference, but they are really unneccessary. You can either just take the cables out of the connectors and pull them through the ring after removing the heat shrink from over it, or just crush the ring with a pair of pliers and cut the shrink off.


----------



## CD69Scorp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


They are not capacitors. They are ferrite rings that simply go around the cables. Supposedly they help with electrical interference, but they are really unneccessary. You can either just take the cables out of the connectors and pull them through the ring after removing the heat shrink from over it, or just crush the ring with a pair of pliers and cut the shrink off.










Always wondered what they were for, nice piece of info.
Your build is amazing, always a work in progress till YOU are satisfied


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CD69Scorp*


Always wondered what they were for, nice piece of info.
Your build is amazing, always a work in progress till YOU are satisfied










yep, thats all they are for.

thanks







and yea, definitely. Although, I don't think I will ever get this one to the point where i am 100% satisfied with it, I intend to do better with the next build


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


They are not capacitors. They are ferrite rings that simply go around the cables. Supposedly they help with electrical interference, but they are really unneccessary. You can either just take the cables out of the connectors and pull them through the ring after removing the heat shrink from over it, or just crush the ring with a pair of pliers and cut the shrink off.










Or you can do like I did. It's a pain to get 6 sleeved cables through but entirely worth it.Have to trim some of the excess shrink from around it though.









Any new pics KBMX?









~Ceadder


----------



## kevingreenbmx

not yet, been busy all week with work and classes, and decided to relax at the beach today. (also the steam sale may have taken up some of my free time)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


not yet, been busy all week with work and classes, and decided to relax at the beach today. (also the steam sale may have taken up some of my free time)










*SLACKER!*









I wired up LEDs'(gonna have to power them with dedicated 3.3v) wired up Leakdown test link, pulled the Roswill 500w PSU out of the front room(sitting on shelf collecting dust







) _*AND*_ tidied up the living room, downloaded multiple files and have provided benificial assistance to other OCN members.

This just will not do.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


*SLACKER!*









I wired up LEDs'(gonna have to power them with dedicated 3.3v) wired up Leakdown test link, pulled the Roswill 500w PSU out of the front room(sitting on shelf collecting dust







) _*AND*_ tidied up the living room, downloaded multiple files and have provided benificial assistance to other OCN members.

This just will not do.


















~Ceadder










How hard is it to wire up LEDs to a mains power source? I keep thinking that some white LEDs would look good on my desk, shining from the underside of a shelf, like a kind of strip of them.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


How hard is it to wire up LEDs to a mains power source? I keep thinking that some white LEDs would look good on my desk, shining from the underside of a shelf, like a kind of strip of them.










It's not that hard if you have the correct resistors and you know how to solder


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


How hard is it to wire up LEDs to a mains power source? I keep thinking that some white LEDs would look good on my desk, shining from the underside of a shelf, like a kind of strip of them.










You'll have to find a power supply with voltage slightly higher than what you're going to be using, first and foremost.

Next, calculate what resistor you'll need (use Ohm's Law) to solder to the LEDs. I'm not sure how LED strips come, but I imagine you'd need to do the same.

Then just hook them up to the power supply.

It's not hard, just need the right tools.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You can buy some LED strips off ebay, if you buy the right ones you can just run them straight off a 12v source (could be off your computer PSU or a DC 12v wall plugpack).

The build looks great so far, looking forward to final pictures.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


The build looks great so far, looking forward to final pictures.


thanks









me too, I just need to get back to work and make them happen...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE;14183018*
> It's not that hard if you have the correct resistors and you know how to solder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;14183512*
> You'll have to find a power supply with voltage slightly higher than what you're going to be using, first and foremost.
> 
> Next, calculate what resistor you'll need (use Ohm's Law) to solder to the LEDs. I'm not sure how LED strips come, but I imagine you'd need to do the same.
> 
> Then just hook them up to the power supply.
> 
> It's not hard, just need the right tools.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;14184503*
> You can buy some LED strips off ebay, if you buy the right ones you can just run them straight off a 12v source (could be off your computer PSU or a DC 12v wall plugpack).
> 
> The build looks great so far, looking forward to final pictures.


Thanks for the info, I'll take it into consideration when I build my new desk.

Also, sorry for hijacking your thread slightly, Kevin.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14187168*
> Thanks for the info, I'll take it into consideration when I build my new desk.
> 
> Also, sorry for hijacking your thread slightly, Kevin.


I don't mind, keeps it up on the lists so new people can see it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;14187520*
> I don't mind, keeps it up on the lists so new people can see it


Ah, this is true.


----------



## RushMore1205

how hard is it to reverse the mobo on this case??? i mean makeit upside down deal you know


----------



## wermad

edit: delete


----------



## kevingreenbmx

you have the wrong case there Wermad, this one it is not so easy.

those pics are a silverstone TJ07, this is a Lian LI PC-v2010.

as to the question, it could definitely be done, but you would have to cut out the rear of the case and make a custom panel. you would also have to drill your own rivet points for the upper and lower mobo tray sliders.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;14274833*
> you have the wrong case there Wermad, this one it is not so easy.
> 
> those pics are a silverstone TJ07, this is a Lian LI PC-v2010.
> 
> as to the question, it could definitely be done, but you would have to cut out the rear of the case and make a custom panel. you would also have to drill your own rivet points for the upper and lower mobo tray sliders.










, I keep confusing your build with another. Sorry sir









ah yes, modding can make it happen


----------



## RushMore1205

They have a v 2000, that had already reversed board, which was the original


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14277265*
> They have a v 2000, that had already reversed board, which was the original


yep, that one was much smaller though, and it had the perforated mesh front, I am not as much a fan of that case.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1123829-little-blue-bet-you-cany-guess.html


----------



## CjGemini

Kevin I demand better pictures!!!!!!!! Please


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Kevin I demand better pictures!!!!!!!! Please


Haha, do you know how old this thread is?







I would have to get a crate of canned air to clean all the dust off before I could get you better pics.









Maybe sometime when I am not swamped with school though, these senior classes are rough.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> Haha, do you know how old this thread is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to get a crate of canned air to clean all the dust off before I could get you better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometime when I am not swamped with school though, these senior classes are rough.


Proper non exiting light and flash turned off should net you awesome pics. It's all about the photography


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> Haha, do you know how old this thread is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to get a crate of canned air to clean all the dust off before I could get you better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometime when I am not swamped with school though, these senior classes are rough.


I know how old it is, I just don't like the grainy pic on your first post of "Current Status"









Your machine is too beautiful to be represented by pics of that quality







Just my opinion


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Proper non exiting light and flash turned off should net you awesome pics. It's all about the photography


I know how to take good pics, i just got lazy with the last few updates because I just wanted it to be up and running... Those are actually iPhone snaps, haha. I know, sin...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> I know how old it is, I just don't like the grainy pic on your first post of "Current Status"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your machine is too beautiful to be represented by pics of that quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my opinion


Yea... If I ever get around to actually finishing the last couple details I will take the time to get good pics, but I don't see that happening this semester. I am to busy and use my computer too much to be able to take it down long enough to finish anything... :-/


----------

